# Introducing the new Continental V5 portable tube amp



## KB

Building upon 5 generations of critically acclaimed portable amplifiers of the "Continental" series, we are proud to introduce the all new *Continental Version 5.*
  
 Ideal for sensitive IEMs and full size headphones, the new Cv5 features a 6111 vacuum tube with a user replaceable 8-pin socket that is interchangeable with the larger CDM amp. Hi/low gain switch allows for finer adjustment to gain and better versatility usage with the wide variety of IEMs and headphones. The small sized amp produces low heat with low microphonics making the Cv5 a _true portable champion_. The new Cv5 has the same footprint as the Rx amp, remarkably small measuring at just 2.28 inches x 3.64 inches. 
  
 **NEW** Leather case included!
  
  


  
  
  
  
  
 Tentative Release Date: May 2016
 MSRP $799
  
Specifications:
  
 Frequency response: 10Hz - 300kHz +/- 0.1dB  (very impressive)
 Input impedance: 110k (low gain) / 10k (high gain)
 Output impedance: < 0.5 ohm
 Gain (low): -10dB
 Gain (high): +10dB
 Output power (into 32 ohms): 325mW per channel, RMS
  
Features:
  
 - Premium low ESR audio-grade power supply capacitors
 - USB charger input (same as Rx)
 - High / Low gain switch (great for IEMs and full-size headphones)
 - One 6111 dual triode tube, user changeable (tube rolling)
 - 16V power supply (+/- 8V)
 - 20 second mute circuit for tube warm up (blue LED ON during warm up)
 - Low output noise and microphonics
 - 8-9 hour play time
 - Low voltage warning (blinking red LED)
 - Charging LED (Red = charging, Green = charged, Orange = ON)
  
 Thank you
  
 Ken @ ALO


----------



## gr8soundz

People asked for a DAC-less CDM and their wish has been granted.


----------



## kikouyou

Very nice Ken, I am confused about the charging method, is it a spare external power supply or a universal USB charging connector?
 I am not familiar with the RX as I only have the CDM.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Very nice!


----------



## frankraindog

Looking forward to this amp


----------



## Sound Eq

very intersted 
  
 can i ask, as i am not good with specs, is it gonna be as powerful as the rx mk3 B amp


----------



## kikouyou

I love the fact Ken listened to the feed back about the timer in line when powering on the device, this will save the drivers of whatever you connect to this amp. I am also looking forward to ear the noise floor with CIEM's. If it is like the CDM, we have a winner here . The 10Hz +/- 0.1db is super impressive too! The power seems good to drive my stuff


----------



## WayneWoondirts

hot damn!
 can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## raypin

Mmm...myeah, baby, the baby cdm. Looking forward to this......why no red?


----------



## KB

kikouyou said:


> Very nice Ken, I am confused about the charging method, is it a spare external power supply or a universal USB charging connector?
> I am not familiar with the RX as I only have the CDM.


 
  
 Charges with 5v charger and charges via the micro USB on the back. The amp will come with a wall charger for this.
  
 Ken


----------



## KB

sound eq said:


> very intersted
> 
> can i ask, as i am not good with specs, is it gonna be as powerful as the rx mk3 B amp


 
  
 Yes, I am using it to drive my HE1000s and its gets plenty loud. 
  
 Thank you
  
 Ken


----------



## Sound Eq

kb said:


> Yes, I am using it to drive my HE1000s and its gets plenty loud.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Ken


 
 i am so interested and i am looking forward to order it soon


----------



## CrispyWonton

I'm very excited about this new amp ...!
  
 Great job, Ken


----------



## mscott58

Well done Ken! How similar is the amp topology to the CDM? Seems to be SE vs. balanced and I would guess it has to use double triode tubes? Cheers


----------



## WCDchee

I had the chance to try this out a few months back, and the V5 is something special. You guys, anyone into portable amps or tubes, you gotta give this a shot. It sounds incredible. I've always had Two portable amps, the pure 2 for its amazing soundstage and technical ability and the kojo for the lush sweetness. The continental V5 is so good that I would gladly have it has my only amp. It's lush, musical, without crossing the line, maintaining good definition, transients, and impact unlike many tubes, and throws an awesome soundstage with a big authoritative bass and midrange body.

Best of all, it's a tube that runs close to 10 hours and never getting warm, how awesome is that?


----------



## Vinnie R.

All,
  
 I'm really excited that ALO has announced the CV5 at CanJam this weekend!  So the cat is out of the bag!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've been working on the CV5 project for quite a while with the ALO team, and I predict that it is going
 to be *very* popular (I'm guessing the most popular ALO amp so far, for reasons explained below).  
  
We learned a lot with the CDM, and for the CV5 some of our goals were:
  
 - Much smaller size (same size as the Rx, but a tad bit thicker to fit the larger battery and tube that the Rx does not have).
 - One dual-triode tube, ran in stereo instead of two tubes like the CDM.
 - Cool running / no worries about heat. 
 - Changeable tube (like the CDM), for tube rolling fun, and easy replacing
 - 8+ hour play time
 - Hi / Low gain switch to work comfortably with different sources and a wide range of IEMs / Headphones (yes, HE1000,
 Audeze, Senn 800s, etc. - no problem!). 
 - USB charging (charge from your computer, or via the included USB adapter)
 - Low battery indication and battery charging status on the rear panel (just like the Rx)
 - SE in, SE out (like the Rx)
 - Very low noise / microphonics for a triode-based amp... no other tube-based portables that we've heard come close.  This
 one is fine with IEMs.
 - No turn ON/OFF pops
 - 20 second turn ON delay (muted output) to allow tube to warm up (blue LED next to tube is ON during
 warm up, and then turns off when ready after approx. 20 seconds).
 - Awesome look / feel (ALO gets all the credit for that!).  Very slick! 
  
 - With the increasing number of good quality d/a chips used in many high end DAPs, we decided
 NOT to include a d/a converter with the CV5.  This cuts down on the size of the amp, the cost
 to the customer, and increases battery life.
  
  
As for the sonic goals:
  
 - Combine the best sonic attributes of the CDM and the Rx (the latest gen Rx). 
  
 I must say that I was impressed/pleased to read WCDchee's post above, as he really pins down the sonic signature
 that we were aiming for with the CV5:
  


> The continental V5 is so good that I would gladly have it has my only amp. It's lush, musical, without crossing the line, maintaining good definition, transients, and impact unlike many tubes, and throws an awesome soundstage with a big authoritative bass and midrange body.


 
  
 I souped up the tubestage design quite a bit, and we are now easily getting > 90% of the CDM's dual mono tube stage performance
 on a single dual triode - while taking up less space, and outputting way less heat in this newly tuned circuit. 
  
 The output stage has been beefed up to actually be a bit stronger than the CDM's (now that we are running with one less tube, we put that saved battery power towards more max. output stage power, w/o taking a loss on battery life)... and with improved finesse.  So CV5 is more like the Rx in terms of micro-detail, speed, and ultimate top-end extension - but with the big soundstage, seductive midrange, and rich tone that CDM owners have become addicted to.  It's all there!
  
 I hope you will find that CV5 is unmatched for its size / price.  You really get the best of both tube and solid-state, the ability to drive
 IEMs and nearly any headphone comfortably (especially with 2Vrms output sources like the A&K players and many others), and
 a very portable package.  It will start to play with your mind because what you'll hear contradicts the small enclosure - you are getting desktop level performance here... things that have never been done before sonically with previous ALO portables. 
  
 We'll have to leave it up to the CV5 customers / reviewers, and anyone who gets quality time to listen for themselves - and hopefully you will 100% agree that for its size and price the CV5 is a real game-changer.  I'm very proud of it and am thankful for the opportunity to work with the ALO team on making this one happen!
  
 Happy listening,
  
 Vinnie


----------



## kikouyou

Ken when do you open the pre-order gates


----------



## jmills8

So No Bass boost ? No Treble boost ? Any Mute button ?


----------



## Vinnie R.

jmills8 said:


> So No Bass boost ? No Treble boost ? Any Mute button ?


 
  
 No bass boost.
 No treble boost. 
  
 No mute buttons.
  
 All the CV5 features are listed my post above,  and Ken's 1st post.


----------



## WCDchee

Honestly, the v5 doesn't need it. It sounds awesome as it is!


----------



## kikouyou

jmills8 said:


> So No Bass boost ? No Treble boost ? Any Mute button ?


 

 With proper gear I am not even using the EQ... so these are not needed. Size and performance is what matter here.


----------



## jmills8

kikouyou said:


> With proper gear I am not even using the EQ... so these are not needed. Size and performance is what matter here.


depends on what style of music one listens to.


----------



## raypin

mmm.......Woo Audio WA8 or the baby CDM????? Or both?  Tough, tough, tough decision.......


----------



## kikouyou

Very tough indeed. For me out will be the V5.
To replace the trio which is the one i use the most because of portability. For desktop i am undecided still.


----------



## gr8soundz

raypin said:


> mmm.......Woo Audio WA8 or the baby CDM????? Or both?  Tough, tough, tough decision.......


 
  
 I'm leaning toward the CV5 right now. Both are single ended and I don't really need the WA8's built-in DAC.
  
 It's $1K less than the Woo, has twice the battery life, is much smaller, it's tubes can be rolled, and (according to impressions) it stays much cooler and sounds more detailed.
  
 With all the improvements Ken and Vinnie have made, even the CDM is gonna be a tougher sell compared to the CV5.


----------



## WCDchee

The v5 is just incredible, it's got the best of tubes without losing what you normally do in tubes.

Vinnie R., I'm assuming this is a hybrid amp?


----------



## WCDchee

gr8soundz said:


> I'm leaning toward the CV5 right now. Both are single ended and I don't really need the WA8's built-in DAC.
> 
> It's $1K less than the Woo, has twice the battery life, is much smaller, it's tubes can be rolled, and (according to impressions) it stays much cooler and sounds more detailed.
> 
> With all the improvements Ken and Vinnie have made, even the CDM is gonna be a tougher sell compared to the CV5.




I don't know how it measures up against the wa8, but it's definitely detailed, and it definitely stays cool, more so than my solid state amps in fact!


----------



## raypin

wcdchee said:


> I had the chance to try this out a few months back, and the V5 is something special. You guys, anyone into portable amps or tubes, you gotta give this a shot. It sounds incredible. I've always had Two portable amps, the pure 2 for its amazing soundstage and technical ability and the kojo for the lush sweetness. The continental V5 is so good that I would gladly have it has my only amp. It's lush, musical, without crossing the line, maintaining good definition, transients, and impact unlike many tubes, and throws an awesome soundstage with a big authoritative bass and midrange body.
> 
> Best of all, it's a tube that runs close to 10 hours and never getting warm, how awesome is that?


 
  
 mmmmm......since you have listened to both, how does the baby CDM compare with the Vorzuge Pure II? I have the Pure 2 plus and it is a potent ss portable amp and a favorite.


----------



## WCDchee

raypin said:


> mmmmm......since you have listened to both, how does the baby CDM compare with the Vorzuge Pure II? I have the Pure 2 plus and it is a potent ss portable amp and a favorite.




If you're looking purely at the technicalities, the pure 2 might be slightly ahead. Bear in mind that I did not get do a prolonged audition. But the soundstage is definitely capable of giving the pure 2 a fight (not an easy feat by any means).

What it Beats the pure 2 in is musicality, warmth and lushness, very full bodied indeed, making everything sound very authoritative.

The pure 2 might not be trumped just yet in terms of its technical ability, but as an overall package, the cv5 seems to steal the show for me. It's, like I mentioned earlier, one of the few tube amps that doesn't take away the speed, finesse and clean edge from the music.


----------



## raypin

wcdchee said:


> If you're looking purely at the technicalities, the pure 2 might be slightly ahead. Bear in mind that I did not get do a prolonged audition. But the soundstage is definitely capable of giving the pure 2 a fight (not an easy feat by any means).
> 
> What it Beats the pure 2 in is musicality, warmth and lushness, very full bodied indeed, making everything sound very authoritative.
> 
> The pure 2 might not be trumped just yet in terms of its technical ability, but as an overall package, the cv5 seems to steal the show for me. It's, like I mentioned earlier, one of the few tube amps that doesn't take away the speed, finesse and clean edge from the music.




Mmm....headphones only, which would you prefer? Vorzamp P2+ or the baby cdm? I am less interested in using the baby cdm for in-ears as for headphones use. Which headphones and why?


----------



## WCDchee

I can't really help you with headphones, I'm still predominantly an iem user.

That said, despite what most people say, I don't find the pure 2 to be all that adept at driving headphones. Try driving something like a he560, for example, it goes loud, it won't clip, but there's literally no bass, everything is thin and bright, extremely uncharacteristic of the pure 2 at lower volume levels.


----------



## raypin

Mmm....ok thanks for the intel!


----------



## d marc0

Congratulations Ken and Vinnie, the V5 is going to be a winner!


----------



## WCDchee

d marc0 said:


> Congratulations Ken and Vinnie, the V5 is going to be a winner!




I'm assuming you heard it too?


----------



## Vinnie R.

wcdchee said:


> The v5 is just incredible, it's got the best of tubes without losing what you normally do in tubes.
> 
> @Vinnie R., I'm assuming this is a hybrid amp?


 
  
 Yes, just like the CDM.
  
 Thanks for posting your initial impressions of the CV5.
  
 Vinnie


----------



## raypin

mmm....any pics of the backside?


----------



## mscott58

raypin said:


> mmm....any pics of the backside?


 
 Not sure if that type of photo is allowed on HF.


----------



## gr8soundz

raypin said:


> mmm....any pics of the backside?


 
  
 It has the same shell as the Rx. Just a bit thicker and some extra vent holes for the tube. Backside should look exactly like those of the Rx on their site.


----------



## WCDchee

Anyone else who's tried it? Share some impressions


----------



## Sound Eq

can i ask please a question?
  
 Well I understand that with so many portable amps out there, some people were raving that this amp or that amp drives hard to drive planar magnetic headphones, so when I once tried Hifiman HE6 with some acclaimed portable amps, to be honest I never felt that they made neither the hifiman HE nor Hifiman 1000  sound good or even the lcd2, yes it can get maybe loud, but the whole sound sig I get is lifeless, screetchy, bass almost not there, and lacks of dynamics and musicality
  
 Now i have been reading about so many portable amps, and honestly do not know if a portable amp has achieved to drive such hard to drive planars with authority, so my question is the V5 an answer to this, or should I be realistic in my expectations like all the other amps for example, vorzuge pureII and duo, centrance  and others
  
 As to me loud does not mean to me anything, if I end up having shouty headphones, what means something to mean is an amp that can maintain the harmony and dynamics of the headphone


----------



## raypin

mmm......I use portable amps when I am out and about and I have a realistic expectation, i.e, I don't expect  my portable amps to drive full-size headphones with the same authority, dynamics and SQ as desktop-class machines. There is always a trade-off. In this case, portability vs. performance. If and when I am in the mood, I  bring my Chord TT with me to power any of my headphones since it is a battery-operated, world-class DAC and headphone amplifier and it can drive anything. But that is not always convenient. That is why I am relying on my portable amps to get me through the day with my favorite music and easy-to-drive headphones.  As for the HE 6, I don't have it but as I understand it, it needs some serious amplifier to make it sing.
  
 When I get the CV5, my use will be: FAD Pandora's Hope VI, Fostex TH 900, Audeze EL8, my Ethers and the HEK. I'll try it with the HD 800 S and Beyer T1.2 just for fun.


----------



## b0ssMax

vinnie r. said:


> I souped up the tubestage design quite a bit, and we are now easily getting > 90% of the CDM's dual mono tube stage performance
> on a single dual triode - while taking up less space, and outputting way less heat in this newly tuned circuit.
> 
> The output stage has been beefed up to actually be a bit stronger than the CDM's (now that we are running with one less tube, we put that saved battery power towards more max. output stage power, w/o taking a loss on battery life)... and with improved finesse.  So CV5 is more like the Rx in terms of micro-detail, speed, and ultimate top-end extension - but with the big soundstage, seductive midrange, and rich tone that CDM owners have become addicted to.  It's all there!




Hi Vinnie. I have the cdm and i still do think it's one of the best portable amps i own.

Question for you on the statement above, do you mean the continental v5 SE is stronger than cdm SE and Bal? Or is the comparison on SE only?

Thanks


----------



## Vinnie R.

mrmax said:


> Hi Vinnie. I have the cdm and i still do think it's one of the best portable amps i own.
> 
> Question for you on the statement above, do you mean the continental v5 SE is stronger than cdm SE and Bal? Or is the comparison on SE only?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 Hi mrmax,
  
 Yes, the CV5 has even more output power than the CDM's SE and BAL outputs.
  
  
  


> Well I understand that with so many portable amps out there, some people were raving that this amp or that amp drives hard to drive planar magnetic headphones, so when I once tried Hifiman HE6 with some acclaimed portable amps, to be honest I never felt that they made neither the hifiman HE nor Hifiman 1000  sound good or even the lcd2, yes it can get maybe loud, but the whole sound sig I get is lifeless, screetchy, bass almost not there, and lacks of dynamics and musicality


 
  
 Hi hykhleif,
  
 Don't expect CV5 to provide proper drive for the HE6.  Those really an amp with a lot of voltage gain.
  
 But for HE1000, LCD2/3/4, and many others - CV5 not only drives them very well in terms of loudness, but also in terms of delivering the sound quality
 that you typically get with a good desktop amp. 
  
 Hopefully you'll be able to audition for yourself and make this same conclusion.
  
 Best regards
  
 Vinnie


----------



## WCDchee

vinnie r. said:


> Hi mrmax,
> 
> Yes, the CV5 has even more output power than the CDM's SE and BAL outputs.
> 
> ...




Seems like it's an improvement on the cdm in all aspects  am I right to say then that we can expect the cv5 to drive the he1000s with more finesse and authority than the cdm can?


----------



## Vinnie R.

> am I right to say then that we can expect the cv5 to drive the he1000s with more finesse and authority than the cdm can?


 
  
 Yes - this is correct.


----------



## raypin

mmmm........whoah........in that case, is the May release tentative tentative or tentative with a realistic chance of being released this May?


----------



## Vinnie R.

raypin said:


> mmmm........whoah........in that case, is the May release tentative tentative or tentative with a realistic chance of being released this May?


 
  
 It is very realistic, but let's wait for Ken to chime in here regarding the date and pre-ordering.


----------



## WCDchee

raypin said:


> mmmm........whoah........in that case, is the May release tentative tentative or tentative with a realistic chance of being released this May?




Don't take my word for it, but from what I hear from Ken, it's a realistic target


----------



## Whitigir

Oh...Wow! Very very interesting. I assume that this unit still have TRRS input and output , correct ?


----------



## KB

vinnie r. said:


> It is very realistic, but let's wait for Ken to chime in here regarding the date and pre-ordering.


 
  
 Sorry, just catching up from the coming back from the SoCal show, which was awesome, thank you Ethan for making this one also a great success and wonderful event. 
  
 Guys, we think a May ship date is realistic but at this time I can not guarantee it 100%. Please stand by however for updates. Also we will launch a pre order well ahead of time so people can not only take advantage of a little $$ savings but also lock down and secure their Cv5. I say this because we only decided to make a smallish run of them this first round. 
  
 In addition I am working on some tube rolling upgrades for the Cv5 
  
 Please stand by for more info. 
  
 Thank you so much for eveyones interest in the Cv5, I honestly feel its dollar for dollar, size and form factor, sonics the finest *portable* amp ALO has ever made. 
  
 Ken


----------



## Vinnie R.

whitigir said:


> Oh...Wow! Very very interesting. I assume that this unit still have TRRS input and output , correct ?


 
  
 - CV5 has *1 single-ended TRS line input*, and *1 single-ended TRS headphone output.*
  
 - Hi/low gain switch
  
 - Volume control (power switch build into volume control, like CDM and Rx)
  
 - USB charger input (just like Rx), can be charged via computer or included USB power adapter
  
 - Low battery warning LED, and charge status LED on back panel (just like Rx)
  
 - (1) 6111 dual triode tube, user replaceable
  
 - User replaceable battery that delivers 8+ hours of play time on a full charge
  
 - Less than 1-ohm output impedance
  
 - Seriously wide bandwidth...  Frequency response: 10Hz - 300kHz +/- 0.1dB 
  
 - 20 second mute circuit for tube warm up (blue LED ON during warm up)
  
 - No pops during power on/off
  
 - Low output noise and microphonics
  
  
 And I'll copy / paste this from Ken's first post on this thread:
  
  Tentative Release Date: May 2016
 MSRP $695
  
Specifications:
  
 Frequency response: 10Hz - 300kHz +/- 0.1dB  (very impressive)
 Input impedance: 110k (low gain) / 10k (high gain)
 Output impedance: < 0.5 ohm
 Gain (low): -10dB
 Gain (high): +10dB
 Output power (into 32 ohms): 325mW per channel, RMS
  
Features:
  
 - Premium low ESR audio-grade power supply capacitors
 - USB charger input (same as Rx)
 - High / Low gain switch (great for IEMs and full-size headphones)
 - One 6111 dual triode tube, user changeable (tube rolling)
 - 16V power supply (+/- 8V)
 - 20 second mute circuit for tube warm up (blue LED ON during warm up)
 - Low output noise and microphonics
 - 8-9 hour play time
 - Low voltage warning (blinking red LED)
 - Charging LED (Red = charging, Green = charged, Orange = ON)
  
 Thank you


----------



## Whitigir

Thank you Vinnie, so all in all, this is the little sibling of the CDM


----------



## Vinnie R.

whitigir said:


> Thank you Vinnie, so all in all, this is the little sibling of the CDM


 
  
 Yes, the "big," little sibling of the CDM  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 See:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/802291/introducing-the-new-continental-v5-portable-tube-amp/15#post_12438245


----------



## KB

mscott58 said:


> Well done Ken! How similar is the amp topology to the CDM? Seems to be SE vs. balanced and I would guess it has to use double triode tubes? Cheers


 
  
 Hey Mscott58,
  
 Yes SE only and double triode yes... one for each channel. The CDM only used one of the 2 triodes in each tube. The Cv5 is again I think our finest effort, with value and a very broad stroke of use ability and sonics. I really wanted to make a SMALL single tube hybrid amp that rocked IEMs and full size headphones and we think the Cv5 nailed it. We know DAPs headphone output stages are getting very very good so we really wanted to put some sonic distance between the best DAPs headphone out and stand alone headphone amps, the Cv5 does this nicely. When you compare headphone out of any DAP to line out of the DAP to Cv5 there is no question about the improvements.
  
 We forgot to mention the rear LED will pulse when the battery is running low.
  
 Thanks for your post.
  
 Ken


----------



## boblauer

Glad to see an official confirmation of the rumor floating around during Canjam. I think I may have found the replacement for my Rx Mk1 I still use daily on the go and in fact it sounds like I could just set this on a good DAC for a small form factor desktop system. Again ALO does a fantastic job.


----------



## hemtmaker

Hi Ken, does it have hiss when used with sensitive IEM like the K10? Thanks


----------



## Stillhart

I had a chance to demo this a bit off a Lotoo PAW and super secret headphone.  It sounded very good!  I'm looking forward to hearing more of it in the future.


----------



## ejong7

stillhart said:


> I had a chance to demo this a bit off a Lotoo PAW and super secret headphone.  It sounded very good!  I'm looking forward to hearing more of it in the future.


 

*SUPER SECRET* headphone.


----------



## XERO1

Got to hear the v5 at CanJam with Ken's 'coming soon' beryllium-coated-driver over-ear headphones.
  
 They both sounded amazing. 
  
 I thought the headphones were a little hot in the 6-8kHz range, and Ken agreed and said it would be smoothed out for their final voicing.
  
 I think Ken is going to do _*very*_ well with both of them.


----------



## goldendarko

kb said:


> Yes, I am using it to drive my HE1000s and its gets plenty loud.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Ken


Woah just saw this today, this can drive the HE1000?! SOLD. I've been using your guys studio six with the HE1000 and it is unbelievably amazing pairing.


----------



## KB

goldendarko said:


> Woah just saw this today, this can drive the HE1000?! SOLD. I've been using your guys studio six with the HE1000 and it is unbelievably amazing pairing.


 
  
 Listening to HE1000s today via Lotoo Gold and Cv5, plenty loud with good authority really  woot!
  
 Ken


----------



## WCDchee

hemtmaker said:


> Hi Ken, does it have hiss when used with sensitive IEM like the K10? Thanks




I never tried it with my k10. It definitely hissed with the Jupiter, but the Jupiter is incredibly sensitive, makes the k10 seem hard to drive in comparison.

I wouldn't expect it to be dead silent with the k10, but it's definitely very quiet for a tube amp so don't worry about that


----------



## WCDchee

stillhart said:


> I had a chance to demo this a bit off a Lotoo PAW and super secret headphone.  It sounded very good!  I'm looking forward to hearing more of it in the future.






xero1 said:


> Got to hear the v5 at CanJam with Ken's 'coming soon' beryllium-coated-driver over-ear headphones.
> 
> They both sounded amazing.
> 
> ...




I heard the headphone in its previous form, before the latest revised tuning and I must say that while it was still some ways to go, it had definite potential, just some changes in smoothening out the highs and filling out the mids and bass (which Jem completely agreed with) and it would be probably the nicest sounding closed headphone I have ever heard.

The revision you guys heard was supposedly much improved already, and I cannot wait for it to be finalised 

The cv5 too, just awesome stuff, smoke the best I've heard (and I've had the pure 2, Portaphile, among others).


----------



## XERO1

wcdchee said:


> The revision you guys heard was supposedly much improved already, and I cannot wait for it to be finalised


 
  

 The version of the headphone that was at CanJam has been completely redesigned and improved compared to the original version that was at last year's Newport show.


----------



## mscott58

xero1 said:


> The version of the headphone that was at CanJam has been completely redesigned and improved compared to the original version that was at last year's Newport show.


 
 Any pictures of the updated version floating around?


----------



## WCDchee

mscott58 said:


> Any pictures of the updated version floating around?




Unless I am much mistaken I believe it's likely to look the same?


----------



## Sound Eq

kb said:


> Listening to HE1000s today via Lotoo Gold and Cv5, plenty loud with good authority really  woot!
> 
> Ken


 
 can i ask Ken, why did u remove the bass boost option in ur new amps, as the bass boost in ur rx mk 3 B was a killer feature


----------



## WCDchee

I can't speak for Ken, but the portable amp market had actually been moving in that direction for a while, tone adjustments and hardware EQ are becoming less common, and this is usually attributed to simplifying the signal path for improved signal quality.


----------



## x RELIC x

Whoah! This is exactly what I was waiting for. I couldn't justify the CDM as I didn't want the DAC section, but this!

I was blown away with the new Rx and reading the thread I can say with certainty I want a C V5 (A.S.A.P.)! I trust Ken's and Vinnie's tuning and I'm sure this will be a great little piece of gear. Love ALO.


----------



## WCDchee

x relic x said:


> Whoah! This is exactly what I was waiting for. I couldn't justify the CDM as I didn't want the DAC section, but this!
> 
> I was blown away with the new Rx and reading the thread I can say with certainty I want a C V5 (A.S.A.P.)! I trust Ken's and Vinnie's tuning and I'm sure this will be a great little piece of gear. Love ALO.




It is awesome, you will LOVE it no doubt!!


----------



## vaibhavp

Great looking amp. Marketing and positioning reminds me of chord mojo. Just like v5 is to cdm, mojo is to hugo. 

However mojo was successful cause it convinced ppl of its value. Even at 600 its considered a bargain. With descrete dac and all.
 I guess thats big challenge for alo. Not heard it, so cant comment on its value. 

I like looks of alo amps, but only one i am willing to buy is rx cause of its good price and apparently stellar performance. 700 makes me a bit dizzy.


----------



## shigzeo

vaibhavp said:


> Great looking amp. Marketing and positioning reminds me of chord mojo. Just like v5 is to cdm, mojo is to hugo.
> 
> However mojo was successful cause it convinced ppl of its value. Even at 600 its considered a bargain. With descrete dac and all.
> I guess thats big challenge for alo. Not heard it, so cant comment on its value.
> ...


 

 If the CDM is anything to go by: stability perfect for everything out there, low noise, and the loveliness of tubes.


----------



## KB

sound eq said:


> can i ask Ken, why did u remove the bass boost option in ur new amps, as the bass boost in ur rx mk 3 B was a killer feature


 
  
 hykhleif
  
 Sure, the bass adjust feature on the Mk3 was cool but in the end it was extra circuitry on the PCB and = more noise and complexity for something new. Adding a bass adjust to a portable tube amp just was not on the design of the Cv5 as we feel the bass on the little tube amp is perfect and we like the cleaner more purist approach for this one. 
  
 Thanks for asking though.
  
 Ken


----------



## Skooter

Like WDCChee, I use the Kojo Technology brass as my portable; it is terrific. The Pure 2 is a powerful and clean but I found it a bit flat.
  
 I have had the good fortune of trying out hundreds of portable amps in Tokyo and quite liked some of the Continentals; look forward to checking out the V5 for comparison.


----------



## gr8soundz

@KB: Will the CV5 come with a Green Line USB cable like the Rx and CDM?
  
 Also, will there be any carry cases offered?


----------



## DanKhoo

So is the v5 better sounding overall compared to CDM? How are these 2 positioned within ALO product line?


----------



## x RELIC x

dankhoo said:


> So is the v5 better sounding overall compared to CDM? How are these 2 positioned within ALO product line?




http://www.head-fi.org/t/802291/introducing-the-new-continental-v5-portable-tube-amp/15#post_12438245


----------



## WCDchee

I tried the cv5 with a few different IEMs and they sounded simply stunning with all.

And it really doesn't turn Hot at all, runs cooler than my daps and ss amps


----------



## ChavaC

I'm kind of curious about the comparison of the v5's amp section to the CDM's as well. I've seen the prior posts and all seem to indicate the v5 pretty much operates on a refined version of the CDM's amp that's smaller, more powerful, more efficient, cooler, and it seems sonically superior based on comments here. Was set on picking up a CDM, but from the looks of it there's little incentive to drop $1500 on one when the $700 v5 amp and an $800 whatever dap/portable source gets you something smaller, more powerful, with better battery, etc. Thinking a mojo/v5 stack would be a pretty enticing option. Can't wait for this thing to drop in May.


----------



## gr8soundz

I was leaning that way as well, preparing for a $1500 plunge into the CDM (or the more costly WA8) then I read the CV5 is more powerful than the CDM balanced! Seems (from specs and what I've read) even the much bigger WA8 isn't as powerful as the CV5.
  
 $700 for an even better product in the CV5 should be much easier to handle. Will just pair it with my iDSD Micro, AK Jr, or my other DAPs.


----------



## James Reference

I have a CDM. I like it's DAC, very rich and delicate, but the amp part is not so good.
 Hope that this Continental V5 would be better


----------



## mscott58

chavac said:


> I'm kind of curious about the comparison of the v5's amp section to the CDM's as well. I've seen the prior posts and all seem to indicate the v5 pretty much operates on a refined version of the CDM's amp that's smaller, more powerful, more efficient, cooler, and it seems sonically superior based on comments here. Was set on picking up a CDM, but from the looks of it there's little incentive to drop $1500 on one when the $700 v5 amp and an $800 whatever dap/portable source gets you something smaller, more powerful, with better battery, etc. Thinking a mojo/v5 stack would be a pretty enticing option. Can't wait for this thing to drop in May.


 
 Agree. The Cv5/Mojo/AK100 stack will very likely be a cube of amazing audio goodness! Now just have to get a Cv5...
  
 I already use the CDM to amp my Mojo and it's awesome. I alternate between the CDM and the Liquid Carbon for amp duties depending on what sound I'm feeling like. The Cv5 will make it even more portable!
  
 Cheers 
  
 PS - Ken and Vinnie, better get them out to the market ASAP as the mobs might start forming if we have to wait too long.


----------



## goldendarko

mscott58 said:


> Agree. The Cv5/Mojo/AK100 stack will very likely be a cube of amazing audio goodness! Now just have to get a Cv5...


 
 What purposed does the Mojo serve if the CV5 is doing amp duty and the AK100 is doing DAP/DAC duty?


----------



## WCDchee

goldendarko said:


> What purposed does the Mojo serve if the CV5 is doing amp duty and the AK100 is doing DAP/DAC duty?




The ak100 is acting as a transport with the mojo doing the dac/amp function, or in this case, the dac function while the cv5 would be the amp.


----------



## goldendarko

The AK100 doesn't have a DAC? Or just not up to snuff? I prefer streamlined setups myself so a 2 box solution is certainly more ideal than 3


----------



## WCDchee

It does, but most daps have the option of using it as a transport, the mojo is after all an incredible dac


----------



## XERO1

> Originally Posted by *mscott58* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agree. The Cv5/Mojo/AK100 stack will very likely be a cube of amazing audio goodness! Now just have to get a Cv5...


 
  
 Try putting that in your front pocket!


----------



## goldendarko

xero1 said:


> Try putting that in your front pocket!


 
 Yeah thats my concern, a stack that big starts entering the "trans-portable" territory rather than actually being portable.


----------



## mscott58

wcdchee said:


> It does, but most daps have the option of using it as a transport, the mojo is after all an incredible dac


 
 Exactly. I strongly disliked the AK100 and swore I'd never own one. To me the AK100 just didn't sound that good as a full DAP. Then the Mojo came out and one of the first things I did after buying it was to find a cheap source for an AK100! Why did I go back on my word? The AK100 is a great transport for the Mojo. It holds two micro SD cards, has a good battery, has optical out (which is Rob Watts preferred data transfer mode for the Mojo) and it is an almost exact size match for the Mojo. The Mojo's DAC is IME far superior to the AK100's DAC, and superior to any other portable DAC I've tried. 
  
 And true the 3-piece stack of AK100/Mojo/Cv5 would not win a contest for looks or for being svelte, it would be a TOTL portable/transportable stack and would beat any DAP I've ever heard in terms of SQ. I use my AK100/Mojo stack all the time, traveling the world, and when I'm at my desk or in a hotel I often connect the Mojo output to the CDM, as the tubes in the CDM make the sound that much better for me. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## KB

Digital Audio Review posted a nice video and blurb on the Cv5, thank you John!
  
http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/03/alo-audio-tease-continental-v5-at-canjam-socal-2016/
  
 We had a great time at the SoCal show, next stop for us is
  
http://www.axpona.com/
  
 Hope to see you there,
  
 Ken


----------



## JuanLuis91

If we talk only of numbers, the Lotoo Gold with 500mw to 32ohm its more powerful than the Cv5 . This is correct?


----------



## DanKhoo

x relic x said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/802291/introducing-the-new-continental-v5-portable-tube-amp/15#post_12438245




Thanks. So given the huge price difference between the CDM and v5 and the fact that the v5 is more powerful and better sounding (amp portion), there would not be much incentive to get the CDM now. 

I just got a CDM recently so I'm pretty sad haha.


----------



## gr8soundz

juanluis91 said:


> If we talk only of numbers, the Lotoo Gold with 500mw to 32ohm its more powerful than the Cv5 . This is correct?


  

 Perhaps on paper, yes, but specs can be deceiving and I think there are other factors we won't know until the CV5 is released.
  
 However, its not really fair to compare them. The Lotoo is a DAP and doesn't have to power a dual triode tube like the CV5.
  
 I've read a couple of posts saying the CV5 was able to power the HE1000s very well. That's good enough for me.


----------



## WCDchee

dankhoo said:


> Thanks. So given the huge price difference between the CDM and v5 and the fact that the v5 is more powerful and better sounding (amp portion), there would not be much incentive to get the CDM now.
> 
> I just got a CDM recently so I'm pretty sad haha.




I wouldn't be if i were you, they're very different beasts


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Does Cv5 pick up phone signals like the CDM or does it handle them better?


----------



## Vinnie R.

gr8soundz said:


> Perhaps on paper, yes, but specs can be deceiving and I think there are other factors we won't know until the CV5 is released.
> 
> However, its not really fair to compare them. The Lotoo is a DAP and doesn't have to power a dual triode tube like the CV5.
> 
> I've read a couple of posts saying the CV5 was able to power the HE1000s very well. That's good enough for me.


 
  
 gr8soundz makes some good points above.
  
 Also - there is _power_ and there is _gain_.   You can have all the power in the world, but if the amp does have enough gain, you won't be
 able to get it to play loud enough.  And there is also power on paper (using standard resistive load testing) vs. power into a more
 complex load such as a headphone/IEM, where the load is an impedance (has a varying resistance, capacitance and inductance vs. frequency).
  
 And let's not forgot we are measuring RMS power , no peak power (dynamic / transient response).
  
 And also remember that having twice the amplifier power does not give you 2x the loudness (SPL).  It is only allows for a 3dB max increase in loudness before clipping, as SPL is logarithmic measure.
  
My point is that we do a power spec into a resistive load, and this gives you an idea of output power (is it 100mW, is it 1000mW?) and output impedance (can it drive low impedance transducers?) - *but that does not tell the whole story.  *
  
  


> Thanks. So given the huge price difference between the CDM and v5 and the fact that the v5 is more powerful and better sounding (amp portion), there would not be much incentive to get the CDM now.
> I just got a CDM recently so I'm pretty sad haha.


 
  
 Hi DanKhoo,
  
 Yes, the price difference is huge and CV5 has more power.  As for sound - they are a little different and I would not be surprised if we took a sample of listeners who are comparing CDM to CV5 (matched output level), some are going to prefer CDM and some are going to prefer CV5.  And this will also depend on their tastes in sound, the source they are using, the headphones they are using, etc.
  
 One is not clearly better.  CDM is a larger portable 'beast' that has USB input to wolfson dac, SE and BAL inputs/outputs, and dual mono tubestage.  It is closer sounding to the ALO Studio Six reference desktop tube headphone amp.  CV5 takes the CDM sound and moves it a little closer to the Rx sound (and smaller size and smaller feature set).  
  
  


> Does Cv5 pick up phone signals like the CDM or does it handle them better?


 
  
  
 I believe it will be similar.  They both use tubes, which definitely make it more sensitive to phone noise.  I would think the CV5 would do a little better in this regard because there is only 1 tube, and not a big glass opening like the CDM, but I'll have Ken confirm and post about it.
  
  
 I hope this helps!
  
 Vinnie


----------



## KB

Thanks Vinnie for commenting on these issues, very informative.
  
 I would not leave my iPhone near the Cv5 because it will pick up TDMA cell noise. 
  
 If anyone is going to http://www.axpona.com/ please come by our table and listen to the Cv5.
  
 Thanks
  
 ken


----------



## justrest

I am really interesting CV5. More impressions it will be good.


----------



## lbbef

How does the Continental V5 compare against the older Continental V3? Do they share the same sonic signature?

The Cv3 was the first amplifier that I bought. I immediately fell in love with it when I first auditioned it. To date, it is still my favorite amplifier. I even bought a second set as backup when it got discontinued in case my original set failed.

I was so happy when the CDM (aka Cv4) was announced. When news came to me that the CDM was available in my local store, I rushed down to have a listen to it. I was simply blown away by the performance of the CDM. At first I told myself no harm trying as the price tag would put me off. But after trying, I was almost ready to pull the trigger. But what kept me away from it is its form factor. I would prefer something that is more portable rather than transportable.

And then, the answer to my wants came one day when I opened head-fi.org on my web browser. I was greated by "ALO Audio introduces the Continental Version 5". Oh my. I jumped for joy. And here I am now. Reading up passionately about the Cv5. The more I read, the more I can't help getting excited about the Cv5. I think my wallet is pretty ready for this baby. And I'm sure my headphones are more that ready for a new companion. Just camping here and waiting for the pre-order price.

Now back to my original question:
How does the Continental V5 compare against the older Continental V3? Do they share the same sonic signature?


----------



## WCDchee

lbbef said:


> How does the Continental V5 compare against the older Continental V3? Do they share the same sonic signature?
> 
> The Cv3 was the first amplifier that I bought. I immediately fell in love with it when I first auditioned it. To date, it is still my favorite amplifier. I even bought a second set as backup when it got discontinued in case my original set failed.
> 
> ...




I only tried the cv3 very briefly, so I can't comment on that.

I did hear the cdm very recently though, and what I will say is that I definitely prefer the cv5. It's still Tubey for sure, but compared to the cdm, it's got a better and cleaner leading edge, better transient response, overall cleaner and more refined sound to my ears. The soundstage and separation are also to notch.


----------



## x RELIC x

If the Cv5 really is tuned closer to the new Rx with some tube flavour then count me in as a guaranteed owner.


----------



## raypin

Mmmm......cdm vs. cv5 shaping up to be Alo's version of the Mojo vs. Chord Hugo.?? Fight! Lol.....


----------



## WCDchee

Never saw it that way, but somewhat 

Except for the size, that's reversed haha!


----------



## KB

lbbef said:


> How does the Continental V5 compare against the older Continental V3? Do they share the same sonic signature?
> 
> The Cv3 was the first amplifier that I bought. I immediately fell in love with it when I first auditioned it. To date, it is still my favorite amplifier. I even bought a second set as backup when it got discontinued in case my original set failed.
> 
> ...


 
  
 HI Ibbef,
  
 The Cv3 was larger physically, had less play time, generated more heat and was more microphonic than the Cv5. The Cv5 is for more refined and more evolved overall, with a wider, less grainy/harsh sound signature than the older Cv3. The Cv5 has a tighter low end grip as well as better low end decay in the notes. The Cv5 has a user replaceable battery of which we will have longer support for as well as a user replaceable tube. The Cv5 also exceeds the Cv3 in terms if the finish and quality of the enclosure as well. The Cv5s enclosure is made from a solid billet block of aluminum with exquisitely fine detailed machined engraved markings instead of paint. Again I think in terms of size and sound the Cv5 is the best amp we have ever made. I cant wait to get them to people soon.
  
 Thank you,
  
 Ken


----------



## lafeuill

kb said:


> The Cv5 is for more refined and more evolved overall, with a wider, less grainy/harsh sound signature than the older Cv3. The Cv5 has a tighter low end grip as well as better low end decay in the notes.


 
  
 Ouch.
  
 (v3 owner)


----------



## WCDchee

lafeuill said:


> Ouch.
> 
> (v3 owner)




Ouch? About time for an upgrade!


----------



## lafeuill

My v3 is only a few weeks old... 
  
 Tremendous synergy with Custom Art Harmony 8 regulars by the way, precisely because they sound their best with a powerful and slightly over-enthusiatic-in-the-upper-regions amp.
  
 Pairing v3 with DT 1770 Pro was an acidic nightmare... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 More successful with LCD2, but Rx MK3-B+ keeps the lead.
  
 My dap's a dual dac equivalent of the one Vinnie and Ken implemented in the CDM, so getting v5 would be like creating an _über_ CDM...... player included ^^
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Where do I sign ?


----------



## flatmap

vinnie r. said:


> [...]
> One is not clearly better.  CDM is a larger portable 'beast' that has USB input to wolfson dac, SE and BAL inputs/outputs, and dual mono tubestage. * It is closer sounding to the ALO Studio Six reference desktop tube headphone amp. *
> [...]
> 
> ...


 
  
 My mouth is still hanging open at this daring comparison to the Studio Six!


----------



## WizardKnight

I'm really looking forward to reading about many people's impressions of this amp. Am betting the Continental V5 will be the portable amp that I'll be getting!


----------



## Sound Eq

kb said:


> hykhleif
> 
> Sure, the bass adjust feature on the Mk3 was cool but in the end it was extra circuitry on the PCB and = more noise and complexity for something new. Adding a bass adjust to a portable tube amp just was not on the design of the Cv5 as we feel the bass on the little tube amp is perfect and we like the cleaner more purist approach for this one.
> 
> ...


 
 thanks Ken for answering, but maybe u can put things in perspective for me, how does the bass on cv5 compare to the bass fully dialed in on the rx mk3
  
 is it less or about the same?
  
 Bass is really important to me and I know there are more to things than bass, but at least I get an idea


----------



## KB

sound eq said:


> thanks Ken for answering, but maybe u can put things in perspective for me, how does the bass on cv5 compare to the bass fully dialed in on the rx mk3
> 
> is it less or about the same?
> 
> Bass is really important to me and I know there are more to things than bass, but at least I get an idea


 
  
 I just compared A/B with the Mk3 B bass at full vs the Cv5, the low end on the Mk3B is for sure doing what it is intended to do, add more weight and boom. So if that is what your after yeah I would say the Mk3B with bass adjustment at full will have a darker heavier 20-100hz perceived weight vs the Cv5. However I must say that the Mk3 is not as wide or "natural" sounding as the Cv5. But I can see why people do love that feature with the bass adjust  I think we we did a great job with the Mk3s bass adjust in terms of making it "just right" and not over doing it. I greatly prefer the sound of the Cv5 and I am not just saying so for the sake of sales, we are very proud of the technical accomplishment with the Cv5.
  
 I hope this helps.
  
 Thank you
  
 ken


----------



## gr8soundz

Too bad the Rx Mk3B+ isn't still available for sale.


----------



## Sound Eq

kb said:


> I just compared A/B with the Mk3 B bass at full vs the Cv5, the low end on the Mk3B is for sure doing what it is intended to do, add more weight and boom. So if that is what your after yeah I would say the Mk3B with bass adjustment at full will have a darker heavier 20-100hz perceived weight vs the Cv5. However I must say that the Mk3 is not as wide or "natural" sounding as the Cv5. But I can see why people do love that feature with the bass adjust  I think we we did a great job with the Mk3s bass adjust in terms of making it "just right" and not over doing it. I greatly prefer the sound of the Cv5 and I am not just saying so for the sake of sales, we are very proud of the technical accomplishment with the Cv5.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> ...


 
 well i am going to buy the cv5 but I really hope u come up with a successor for the mk3 B+ as that is simply a great great amp that has the same bass boost


----------



## WCDchee

sound eq said:


> well i am going to buy the cv5 but I really hope u come up with a successor for the mk3 B+ as that is simply a great great amp that has the same bass boost




Please do  you will NOT regret it


----------



## KB

sound eq said:


> well i am going to buy the cv5 but I really hope u come up with a successor for the mk3 B+ as that is simply a great great amp that has the same bass boost


 
  
 Noted on that and thank you.
  
 Ken


----------



## fixated

Oh man, now I can't decide. I was already planning to buy the new Rx and now this


----------



## WCDchee

lonerboy13 said:


> Oh man, now I can't decide. I was already planning to buy the new Rx and now this :confused_face:




They're Two very different Flavours of sound, but the cv5 is the more versatile and impressive to my ears.

If there's a dealer near you, you should try to listen to them first before deciding


----------



## fixated

Yeah I figured that they would be somewhat different, will probably wait until I try the CV5 out


----------



## razzer

As someone who is looking for their first tube amp to drive mainly IEMs (plus the occasional full size can), would you recommend the v5 vs the CDM? I am struggling a bit to understand the differences between the two in terms of sound. I only need an amp as I will be using the mojo as a dac. Many thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## lafeuill

razzer said:


> As someone who is looking for their first tube amp to drive mainly IEMs (plus the occasional full size can), would you recommend the v5 vs the CDM? I am struggling a bit to understand the differences between the two in terms of sound. I only need an amp as I will be using the mojo as a dac. Many thanks for your help in advance!




For you, it's a no brainer -> v5.


----------



## razzer

lafeuill said:


> For you, it's a no brainer -> v5.


 
 Thats my inclination too, just wondering if I will lose any of the fabled tubey goodness of the CDM


----------



## lafeuill

Well, considering Ken's trustworthy enthusiasm and the fact that CDM costs twice the price for a dac you won't be using...

I only tested CDM with LCD2 non fazor and it wasn't powerful enough (v3 is much more powerful, closer to Mk3-B+ on that aspect). I'd be glad to test it again with my ciems, I must say. But I'm preparing to get v5 ^^


----------



## razzer

Yes, very good points, thank you. Now if only we had a date for pre-orders!!


----------



## WCDchee

razzer said:


> As someone who is looking for their first tube amp to drive mainly IEMs (plus the occasional full size can), would you recommend the v5 vs the CDM? I am struggling a bit to understand the differences between the two in terms of sound. I only need an amp as I will be using the mojo as a dac. Many thanks for your help in advance!




The cdm has a warmer, more euphonic sound. The cv5 more refined, faster, more detailed and has more finesse to my ears.


----------



## WCDchee

lafeuill said:


> Well, considering Ken's trustworthy enthusiasm and the fact that CDM costs twice the price for a dac you won't be using...
> 
> I only tested CDM with LCD2 non fazor and it wasn't powerful enough (v3 is much more powerful, closer to Mk3-B+ on that aspect). I'd be glad to test it again with my ciems, I must say. But I'm preparing to get v5 ^^




Did you use it balanced?


----------



## razzer

wcdchee said:


> The cdm has a warmer, more euphonic sound. The cv5 more refined, faster, more detailed and has more finesse to my ears.


 
 Considering this, does the v5 produce a significantly different sound to the output from a solid state amp then?


----------



## lafeuill

wcdchee said:


> Did you use it balanced?




Can't remember if I had my kobiconn to 2.5 trrs adapter with me that day at the shop. I have to test it again, but it'll be when my ciems get back from the 'hospital'!

Hey, can you remind me what you used to test v5 ? Source and hp / iem ?


----------



## WCDchee

razzer said:


> Considering this, does the v5 produce a significantly different sound to the output from a solid state amp then?




Yes, it still sounds like a tube amp. However, tubes very often give up too much technically, the speed of transients, dynamics, clean leading edge and Attack etc. The cv5 does not. It is lush, but not as lush as the cdm. It is just right for me though.


----------



## WCDchee

lafeuill said:


> Can't remember if I had my kobiconn to 2.5 trrs adapter with me that day at the shop. I have to test it again, but it'll be when my ciems get back from the 'hospital'!
> 
> Hey, can you remind me what you used to test v5 ? Source and hp / iem ?




Tested it off the FiiO x5 and as for the IEM it was a special prototype 

Rest assured though everyone that tried it found it excellent. Check out my impressions of the sound on one of the first two pages of the thread!


----------



## lafeuill

wcdchee said:


> Yes, it still sounds like a tube amp. However, tubes very often give up too much technically, the speed of transients, dynamics, clean leading edge and Attack etc. The cv5 does not. It is lush, but not as lush as the cdm. It is just right for me though.




*drooling at the prospect*


----------



## WCDchee

lafeuill said:


> *drooling at the prospect*




I know. Imagine how I'm feeling having actually tried it


----------



## razzer

wcdchee said:


> Yes, it still sounds like a tube amp. However, tubes very often give up too much technically, the speed of transients, dynamics, clean leading edge and Attack etc. The cv5 does not. It is lush, but not as lush as the cdm. It is just right for me though.


 
 Sounds amazing! Thanks for clearing up my doubts - v5 it is then!


----------



## lafeuill

wcdchee said:


> I know. Imagine how I'm feeling having actually tried it




Thinking of emigrating to Portland. Ken ? I'll need a place to crash in ^^


----------



## Sound Eq

kb said:


> I just compared A/B with the Mk3 B bass at full vs the Cv5, the low end on the Mk3B is for sure doing what it is intended to do, add more weight and boom. So if that is what your after yeah I would say the Mk3B with bass adjustment at full will have a darker heavier 20-100hz perceived weight vs the Cv5. However I must say that the Mk3 is not as wide or "natural" sounding as the Cv5. But I can see why people do love that feature with the bass adjust  I think we we did a great job with the Mk3s bass adjust in terms of making it "just right" and not over doing it. I greatly prefer the sound of the Cv5 and I am not just saying so for the sake of sales, we are very proud of the technical accomplishment with the Cv5.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> ...


 
 thanks ken so much, can i ask a question is the cv5 as powerful as alo mk 3B


----------



## pipedreamer

I've not heard the V5, but the CDM is a wonderful amp. My ALO addiction means I own a new Rx, a CDM and will probably get a V5, just because...
  
 The CDM drives my HD800s beautifully. I have the output of my Hugo turned down (light blue) and the volume control is only around a third on high gain. Dare I say it, the sound is more euphonic and musical than my Liquid Carbon, though with a touch less detail. Since I received the CDM, I've really not used the LC that much. I'm not sure about planar magnetics that need power (more importantly, current) but on high impedance headphones, run balanced, the CDM is utterly beautiful.
  
 Even when the V5 arrives, the CDM will always have a place simply connected to my macbook pro as the most compact desktop setup I can think of that makes the HD800s sing.
 The Rx is equally magical. Whatever I connect it to (Hugo, Mojo, Naim SuperUniti), it makes my Noble Kaiser 10 CIEMs sing. There is huge synergy here - Though the K10s do not need much power, their complex crossover needs driving with an amp that can supply the current swings that the corresponding impedance curve requires on music program.
  
 Roll on the V5 - It will be extremely interesting to compare it to the Liquid Spark - I sense this will be the forum battle of the month once they are both available.
  
 Again, congratulations to Ken and Vinni on a superb range of beautifully engineered products.
  
 Cheers,
  
 Peter.
  
 PS
 Does anyone have a spare pair of CDM Mullard 6112s they want to sell me? Pretty please (-:


----------



## KB

lafeuill said:


> Thinking of emigrating to Portland. Ken ? I'll need a place to crash in ^^


 
  
 Lafeuill,
  
 My prize possession doubles as the ALO hotel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (not really) I am about to release it from its winter storage, time to go on some east Oregon ventures if I can find a break in work. 
  

  
 Kb


----------



## KB

pipedreamer said:


> I've not heard the V5, but the CDM is a wonderful amp. My ALO addiction means I own a new Rx, a CDM and will probably get a V5, just because...
> 
> The CDM drives my HD800s beautifully. I have the output of my Hugo turned down (light blue) and the volume control is only around a third on high gain. Dare I say it, the sound is more euphonic and musical than my Liquid Carbon, though with a touch less detail. Since I received the CDM, I've really not used the LC that much. I'm not sure about planar magnetics that need power (more importantly, current) but on high impedance headphones, run balanced, the CDM is utterly beautiful.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Pipedreamer,
  
 Thanks for the info and insight, and thank you for your support. Thats a nice set up!
  
 ken


----------



## KB

sound eq said:


> thanks ken so much, can i ask a question is the cv5 as powerful as alo mk 3B


 
  
 hykhleif,
  
 In terms of gain, yes.
  
 Thank you.
  
 Kb


----------



## lafeuill

kb said:


> Lafeuill,
> 
> My prize possession doubles as the ALO hotel :tongue_smile:  (not really) I am about to release it from its winter storage, time to go on some east Oregon ventures if I can find a break in work.
> 
> ...




Ha ha, that's ultra vintage ! I'll take the top bunk bed...... which will be the canoe I'm afraid.

On second thought, I'll get the v5 and be happy camper - at home


----------



## shigzeo

kb said:


> Lafeuill,
> 
> My prize possession doubles as the ALO hotel
> 
> ...


 
 One of the best cars ever on the road.


----------



## chefboyarlee

I CAN"T wait for pre-orders to start on this!!!  
  
 I'm thinking iPhone 6+> Tidal > Mojo > CV5 > Ether C  
  
 Hopefully this combo will have excellent sq, be highly portable and still be cheaper than the CDM.  I think it will blow away my bimby + LC combo I had before.


----------



## felix3650

Hey guys.
  
 I'm also keeping an eye on the Cv5.
  
 My setup would be foobar2k Toslink out -> Mojo -> Cv5 -> ZMF Omni
  
 The Omni is a T50RP planar magnetic. Do you think the Cv5 will be enough?


----------



## x RELIC x

felix3650 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm also keeping an eye on the Cv5.
> 
> ...




Yes.


----------



## unknownguardian

any news about this?


----------



## KB

Hi,
  
 We are working very hard at this, I should have some news soon.
  
 Please stand by,
  
 Ken


----------



## unknownguardian

Hi Ken.

Great to hear this! Hope to see official news about the v5 from you soon! Was really intrigued by it when i tried it during CANJAM few weeks ago!


----------



## Skyfall

Sub'd


----------



## gr8soundz

Will the CV5 have pure Class A output or will it be A/B power like the CDM?


----------



## x RELIC x

kb said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are working very hard at this, I should have some news soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## KB

kb said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are working very hard at this, I should have some news soon.
> 
> ...


 
  
 News is... sorry we have had a mild set back so found something we need to correct that we thought was taken can of. I should have a update soon on what the new time frame will be. 
  
 We apologize for the delay but want to make the product as good as possible.
  
 Ken


----------



## x RELIC x

No worries Ken. Just excited to hear it! Patiently waiting with interest.


----------



## unknownguardian

kb said:


> News is... sorry we have had a mild set back so found something we need to correct that we thought was taken can of. I should have a update soon on what the new time frame will be.
> 
> We apologize for the delay but want to make the product as good as possible.
> 
> Ken



Good things are worth waiting for!!


----------



## audionewbi

I'll be needing this for Mojo.


----------



## mscott58

audionewbi said:


> I'll be needing this for Mojo.


 
 Yep, was thinking that would be a combo made in heaven, especially given how well the Mojo and CDM pair. Unfortunately the CDM is a bit too big for true portable use - more transportable. Cheers


----------



## audionewbi

mscott58 said:


> Yep, was thinking that would be a combo made in heaven, especially given how well the Mojo and CDM pair. Unfortunately the CDM is a bit too big for true portable use - more transportable. Cheers


 
 CDM pairs great with dp-x1, arguably more portable than Mojo+V5+source.


----------



## jeffri

I have been eyeing CDM for a while, but this one seems like a better deal for me, as I'm not ready to spend more than $1000 for an amp yet. Subbed and looking forward to this.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

ALO Continental V5 black and silver versions, and Campfire Audio Nova and Andromeda IEMs as seen at the recent Fujiya avic headphone show in Tokyo.


----------



## audionewbi

If V5 sales for 500 USD it would be an ideal price, going based on CDM performance that is.


----------



## lafeuill

expatinjapan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Had a chance to get a listen to the v5?


----------



## WCDchee

lafeuill said:


> Had a chance to get a listen to the v5?




Heard it a few months back in February, incredible stuff, big, big, open sound, full of authority with the musicality of tubes, yet with the clean fast leading edge of SS amps. One of the most open sounding portable amps I've heard to date. And one of the very best.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Good summary WCDchee.


----------



## cbridgeford

pipedreamer hit the nail on the head: "I've not heard the V5, but the CDM is a wonderful amp. My _*ALO addiction*_ means I own a new Rx, a CDM and will probably get a V5, just because...".  For me of course Studio Six, CDM, Continental V3 and Campfire Lyra along with assorted cables.   I thought I asked you to stop dreaming up stuff I HAVE to buy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Wonder if I can sell ONE of my Mullards for enough to seriously offset the cost of the V5.  I can use the other in the V5 because I like the Sonotone better in the CDM  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe the V3 AND 1 Mullard... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I believe I'll wait until the first rush of orders is done, but I see one of these in my possession later this year.  And did I see some new Lyra earphone models as well?  You just won't quit until I am bankrupt will you?  
  
 Joking aside, looking forward to it...   
  
 But don't even THINK about a DAP anytime soon.


----------



## WCDchee

If you look back at the first 2-3 pages of the thread, I've actually written up some brief impressions I've had of the sound, do take a look if you guys want to know more


----------



## audionewbi

Is there any updates on V5?


----------



## ufospls2

Was just wondering the same myself. Would love to hear ETA for when it will be in stores.


----------



## musiclvr

audionewbi said:


> If V5 sales for 500 USD it would be an ideal price, going based on CDM performance that is.


 

 I would likely get in on this. We'll see if there is a Pre-order sale..


----------



## justrest

hope it will availible for 500usd.


----------



## WCDchee

Ken did mention the price right at the start..?


----------



## Venture Guy

Is this a zero feedback design like other ALO offerings?


----------



## bflat

venture guy said:


> Is this a zero feedback design like other ALO offerings?


 

 Probably so since that is one of the benefits of tube design.


----------



## Skyfall

Continental V2 was spacious and very musical sounding amp with enough power.

MK3B+ is amazing it adds more impact,more depth, bigger sound stage and the best dynamic I ever heard on portable amp.

V5 should be better than this is hope.


----------



## Blommen

Come out already!


----------



## roses77

Hi Ken 

I have the Continental V3 and love the sound as it has an very wide soundstage. I purchased the CDM as well. Does the new continental V5 have balanced ended and single ended. Can we also swap out tubes as well like the CDM.


----------



## x RELIC x

roses77 said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> I have the Continental V3 and love the sound as it has an very wide soundstage. I purchased the CDM as well. Does the new continental V5 have balanced ended and single ended. *Can we also swap out tubes as well like the CDM*.




Balanced, no.

Swappable tubes, yes.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/802291/introducing-the-new-continental-v5-portable-tube-amp/15#post_12438245


----------



## felix3650

Interesting amp
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 How would you rate it against a Ray Samuels SR-71B (in balanced output)?
 My primary use wouòd be plannars


----------



## WCDchee

felix3650 said:


> Interesting amp
> 
> How would you rate it against a Ray Samuels SR-71B (in balanced output)?
> My primary use wouòd be plannars




It's not on sale yet so no one can really answer you. From what I heard of it though ( had a brief listen) I Like it way more.


----------



## felix3650

wcdchee said:


> It's not on sale yet so no one can really answer you. From what I heard of it though ( had a brief listen) I Like it way more.




Can't wait to have a comparison


----------



## deafdoorknob

hi KB any updates? thx


----------



## LukeW

If one wanted the CV5 as a truly portable unit.  Would iPhone 6 to CV5 work or is a separate DAC required also?  That means 3 items to carry around unless there is another Transporter-DAC single unit that could go directly into the the CV5.  
  
 My question is for absolute portability and superior musicality with Laylas or JH13's as the IEMs, what would the lightest setup be in terms of component or components feeding into the CV5 and still getting the full benefit of the CV5?
  
 1. iPHone 6 > CV5? > Layla or JH13
 2. iPHone 6 > ...? > CV5 > Layla or JH13
 3. ...? > ...? > CV5 > Layla or JH13
  
 Thanks


----------



## goldendarko

iPhone 6 to the CV5 would work and I'm sure that's what a lot of people will do. The main argument against using the iPhone as a source is that it wasn't designed as an audio player and therefore you get a pretty low end DAC with it. That being said I think it sounds pretty good being used in a portable setup and it will save you quite a bit of money. If sound quality is your number one priority though you'll still probably want to invest in a DAP, or digital audio player to use as a proper source. They are available in all prices and sizes


----------



## ChavaC

If you really wanted a boost from a dac while keeping it relatively lowprofile I'd check out one of the new dragonflys.


----------



## LukeW

Wow,  That is really a small footprint device.  Is that all I would need to improve on the DAC in the iPHone6 and to get full benefit out of the CV5?   Are there superior DAPs with DAC already in place that would feed into the CV5?  Or is none of that necessary because the digital feed from the iPHone 6 will just be the digital bits and then the Dragonfly Red>CV5 will be all anyone could want to have sound as good as the CDM driving the Laylas or JH13?


----------



## goldendarko

The new red dragonfly is supposed to be a pretty awesome DAC from what I've read. That's all u would need I would say to maximize a portable Amp like the CV5. 

If you want simplicity (I.e. Not a stack) I'd consider a DAP like the Onkyo DP-X1, price would be similar to the cost of the CV5/Dragonfly combo at $799. It has dual DAC and plenty of power for your earphones, including a balanced output that is supposed to be superb.


----------



## mscott58

And if you want the highest quality sound I'd stack the Mojo and CV5. Not at all small, but the amp in the CV5 is said to be as good if not better than the CDM and my Mojo into the CDM is awesome! Cheers


----------



## goldendarko

mscott58 said:


> And if you want the highest quality sound I'd stack the Mojo and CV5. Not at all small, but the amp in the CV5 is said to be as good if not better than the CDM and my Mojo into the CDM is awesome! Cheers


Yes another excellent option though it would cost a bit more but it would also give you plenty of flexibility if you decide to use with high end headphones that will require more power.


----------



## mscott58

goldendarko said:


> Yes another excellent option though it would cost a bit more but it would also give you plenty of flexibility if you decide to use with high end headphones that will require more power.


 
 Am also eager to put the ALO CV5 up against the upcoming Cavalli Liquid Spark. I have the CDM and also the Liquid Carbon and I really go back and forth on which sound profile I prefer, sometimes on a weekly basis. Cheers


----------



## LukeW

Thanks. Now just need to decide. Was that suggestion of the Dp-X1 supposed to be just one single unit without the CV5? That is appealing for walking in the woods.


----------



## goldendarko

mscott58 said:


> Am also eager to put the ALO CV5 up against the upcoming Cavalli Liquid Spark. I have the CDM and also the Liquid Carbon and I really go back and forth on which sound profile I prefer, sometimes on a weekly basis. Cheers


Wow that would be a sweet comparison! I know what u mean I change headphones everyday depending what I'm in the mood for too!


----------



## goldendarko

lukew said:


> Thanks. Now just need to decide. Was that suggestion of the Dp-X1 supposed to be just one single unit without the CV5? That is appealing for walking in the woods.


Yup, probably the best fully featured DAP on the market for the price, considering it competes with Astell&Kern DAPS at a fraction of the cost and has a few more important features, like streaming TIDAL for example which is a biggie for me.


----------



## Venture Guy

This is starting to feel like _*The Hunting Of The Snark*_... Does anybody know if/when ALO is going to start SELLING these?


----------



## KB

venture guy said:


> This is starting to feel like _*The Hunting Of The Snark*_... Does anybody know if/when ALO is going to start SELLING these?


 
  
 Hey Guys,
  
 Again sorry for the delay, I might have mentioned this in a previous post. So the Cv5 we thought was ready but found some things that I did not like and I felt rather than make a not 100% Cv5 I would go the extra mile and have the amp re engineered to make a better Cv5. So rather than making several revisions while shipping I would wait and get it right, again I apologize for how long this is taking. I would give a date but that got me in trouble last time so I will just say we are working on it and it will be released soon.
  
 Thank you
  
 Ken


----------



## lafeuill

kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Again sorry for the delay, I might have mentioned this in a previous post. So the Cv5 we thought was ready but found some things that I did not like and I felt rather than make a not 100% Cv5 I would go the extra mile and have the amp re engineered to make a better Cv5. *So rather than making several revisions while shipping I would wait and get it right*, again I apologize for how long this is taking. I would give a date but that got me in trouble last time so I will just say we are working on it and it will be released soon.
> 
> ...



 


I'm backing you 100% on that <3

And it helps that I'm totally broke right now, take all the time you need !!!


----------



## deafdoorknob

lafeuill said:


> kb said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...




ditto

take your time !


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Good update.

Do it once, do it right.


----------



## Venture Guy

expatinjapan said:


> Good update.
> 
> Do it once, do it right.


 
 measure twice, cut once!!!


----------



## felix3650

kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Again sorry for the delay, I might have mentioned this in a previous post. So the Cv5 we thought was ready but found some things that I did not like and I felt rather than make a not 100% Cv5 I would go the extra mile and have the amp re engineered to make a better Cv5. So rather than making several revisions while shipping I would wait and get it right, again I apologize for how long this is taking. I would give a date but that got me in trouble last time so I will just say we are working on it and it will be released soon.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Why not making it balanced in the meantime? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Just kidding. As long as it sound good in single ended there's no need to go balanced.
 Take your time Ken


----------



## Sound Eq

any update on release date


----------



## KB

sound eq said:


> any update on release date




Soon, pre order eminent. Stand by.

Ken


----------



## x RELIC x

kb said:


> Soon, pre order eminent. Stand by.
> 
> Ken


----------



## vhsownsbeta

kb said:


> Soon, pre order eminent. Stand by.
> 
> Ken


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....My check'list that I hope the CV5 meets: good enough to match or surpass the CDM???? Drive the usual suspects (HD800S, Audezes, Beyers, Ethers etc.)? Compact form factor? Better shielding from electronic noise? Different colors? Battery life indicator? Tube-rolling? Pocket-friendly price point? User-replaceable battery? SE and balanced output? Low noise floor? IOWs, the tube amp equivalent of the solid state Mojo, minus the DAC.
  
  
 Can't wait to audition and see if the cv5 meets my expectations.


----------



## x RELIC x

raypin said:


> Mmm.....My check'list: good enough to match or surpass the CDM???? Drive the usual suspects (HD800S, Audezes, Beyers, Ethers etc.)? Compact form factor? Better shielding from electronic noise? Different colors? Battery life indicator? Tube-rolling? Pocket-friendly price point? User-replaceable battery? SE and balanced
> output? Low noise floor? IOWs, the tube amp equivalent of the solid state Mojo, minus the DAC.
> 
> I hope it is not another me-too amp but a blow me away cuz nothing like it exist in the market right now product. In our headfi world of wa8s, cdms, chords and the like, bar of expectations is high.




Pretty sure it isn't going to be balanced out, unless that's what Ken's been working on all this time. I doubt it though.


----------



## raypin

Mmm....maybe that's the real cause of the delay. Lol!


----------



## kimD

Can able to do with micro USB to Lightning connecter


----------



## x RELIC x

kimd said:


> Can able to do with micro USB to Lightning connecter




Nope. It's an amp only.


----------



## kimD

x relic x said:


> Nope. It's an amp only.




Yes such as Mojo can used micro USB to iPhone, not sure about it


----------



## x RELIC x

kimd said:


> Yes such as Mojo can used micro USB to iPhone, not sure about it




Mojo is a DAC first, with a headphone output. The Cv5 is strictly a portable tube amp so you need to feed it an analogue signal. It will have no DAC (Digital to Analogue Converter). For a portable tube amp that can be fed a digital signal you can look at the ALO CDM, or the Woo Audio WA8.


----------



## kimD

x relic x said:


> Mojo is a DAC first, with a headphone output. The Cv5 is strictly a portable tube amp so you need to feed it an analogue signal. It will have no DAC (Digital to Analogue Converter). For a portable tube amp that can be fed a digital signal you can look at the ALO CDM, or the Woo Audio WA8.




Thanks your input


----------



## WCDchee

Having heard both the cv5 and the wa8, I must say that the cv5 would be my clear choice on sound quality alone. Then we add in size, battery life, price, temperature what what have you


----------



## x RELIC x

wcdchee said:


> Having heard both the cv5 and the wa8, I must say that the cv5 would be my clear choice on sound quality alone. Then we add in size, battery life, price, temperature what what have you




Good feedback! 

Not helping with the wait though. :veryevil:


----------



## WCDchee

x relic x said:


> Good feedback!
> 
> Not helping with the wait though. :veryevil:




If you haven't already seen it, do check out the first few pages, I have some impressions


----------



## x RELIC x

wcdchee said:


> If you haven't already seen it, do check out the first few pages, I have some impressions




Yup, read them when you posted them. Seems like a lifetime ago.


----------



## Marat Sar

Hi, could you tell me if it's a balanced or single ended amp and if balanced, what type of plug? (2.5 trrs like AK players?)


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Cv5 will be single ended only, CDM has balanced in and out (2.5mm AK pinout).

 really looking forward to the Cv5, will definitely get it to complete my current ALO amp list.


----------



## chefboyarlee

I can't wait to see the price...


----------



## jeffri

Waiting eagerly for this, hopefully I have saved enough by the time pre-order open 

Btw any recommendation of a DAC that only have line-out? I'm planning to use it with Rx and this. Looking for something around $200 and portable enough for laptop use. Thanks


----------



## LukeW

Does Dragonfly Red fill that purpose?


----------



## x RELIC x

jeffri said:


> Waiting eagerly for this, hopefully I have saved enough by the time pre-order open
> 
> Btw any recommendation of a DAC that only have line-out? I'm planning to use it with Rx and this. Looking for something around $200 and portable enough for laptop use. Thanks





lukew said:


> Does Dragonfly Red fill that purpose?




A separate DAC would mean you need to triple stack because you also need a source. Just get a decent player with a line out. There are dozens of options at multiple price points.

Some suggestions:

FiiO X1/FiiO X3ii/FiiO X5ii/FiiO X7
AK Jr/AK70/AK100ii/AK120ii/AK240/AK300/AK320/AK380
Questyle QP1/QP1R
Onkyo DP-X1
iBasso DX80
Many others.....


----------



## jeffri

lukew said:


> Does Dragonfly Red fill that purpose?




Perhaps, though I would love for one that has line-out to avoid double-amping. Not that double-amping will be bad, but I'm looking to get cleanest signal as much as possible. Thanks anyway. 




x relic x said:


> A separate DAC would mean you need to triple stack because you also need a source. Just get a decent player with a line out. There are dozens of options at multiple price points.
> 
> Some suggestions:
> 
> ...




Stacking is less of my worry since I plan to use it on my laptop as source, thus, on desk. I have DX90 already for portable use. But in this case, I wanted to use my playlist on Apple Music.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

photo of the CA Nova and Continental V5 at the Fujiya Avic show earlier this year.

The e-earphone show is on in Tokyo this coming weekend so hopefully I can have a listen and post some impressions.


----------



## x RELIC x

jeffri said:


> Stacking is less of my worry since I plan to use it on my laptop as source, thus, on desk. I have DX90 already for portable use. But in this case, I wanted to use my playlist on Apple Music.




Ah! I have the Rx and since the footprint of the Cv5 matches the Rx I keep thinking portable only. 

Funny how the lines are being blurred for size and drivability.


----------



## jeffri

x relic x said:


> Ah! I have the Rx and since the footprint of the Cv5 matches the Rx I keep thinking portable only.
> 
> Funny how the lines are being blurred for size and drivability.




I like small footprint stuff and I often move, so even on my desk setup, I like it small and portable. 

So far, DAC with 3.5mm line-out only that I have found are the (discontinued) Key from ALO and ODAC rev B. Leaning toward the ODAC at the moment, but would love to heard some other suggestion.

Thanks


----------



## Marat Sar

How's the soundstage on this? Compared to, say, the Pure 2?


----------



## x RELIC x

marat sar said:


> How's the soundstage on this? Compared to, say, the Pure 2?




http://www.head-fi.org/t/802291/introducing-the-new-continental-v5-portable-tube-amp#post_12438099

http://www.head-fi.org/t/802291/introducing-the-new-continental-v5-portable-tube-amp/15#post_12438730


----------



## NNewman

Hello. It will also have only one tube? So, basically it is also a SS amp with the tube buffer?


----------



## Venture Guy

This is starting to feel like *The Hunting Of The Snark* by Lewis Carroll


----------



## chefboyarlee

.


----------



## gidion27

Is there an ETA on this one? Seems to be drifting to next year.


----------



## chefboyarlee

kb said:


> Soon, pre order eminent. Stand by.
> 
> Ken


 

 It's been 10 days...I have money just burning a hole in my paypal account.


----------



## Venture Guy

"Just the place for a Snark!" the Bellman cried,
   As he landed his crew with care;
Supporting each man on the top of the tide
   By a finger entwined in his hair.
 
"Just the place for a Snark! I have said it twice:
   That alone should encourage the crew.


----------



## echineko

Manufacturers are often faced with unforeseen delays, audio products are certainly not unique in this regard. It's unfortunate this seems to have happened after the announcement, but I'm sure they'd much rather not be in this position either, eh?


----------



## goldendarko

venture guy said:


> "Just the place for a Snark!" the Bellman cried,
> As he landed his crew with care;
> Supporting each man on the top of the tide
> By a finger entwined in his hair.
> ...


 
 huh?


----------



## Venture Guy

goldendarko said:


> huh?


 
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hunting_of_the_Snark


----------



## mscott58

Today is a very sad day...
  
 ...for I'm about to go to FedEx to send a sweet little piece of gear I've been testing back home to Oregon. 
  
 But the good news is that release is coming soon*...and you will not be disappointed. 
  
_(cue dramatic music from "2001")_
  

  
 (*per Ken himself)


----------



## lafeuill

What did you test it with (source and phones) ?


----------



## mscott58

lafeuill said:


> What did you test it with (source and phones) ?


 
 Primarily with my AK100/Mojo portable stack as a source and Noble K10's and ALO Andromeda's as IEMs. Also did compare and contrast with my ALO CDM and Cavalli LC. 
  
 Sorry for the tease, but can't say much more (other than it's great) before the announcement of the final release. If you want to try it yourself and you live in the right part of the world I believe Ken is bringing some CV5's to Hong Kong for next week's high-end audio show. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## lafeuill

Thanks ^^


----------



## KB

Hey All I am so sorry for the delay, I should keep my mouth shut in the future. I thought it was pretty much a done thing but we found several things that needed to be corrected and that was the delay.
  
 Please stand by and thank you for you patience.
  
 Ken


----------



## lafeuill

No harm no foul, it's good to know that you went all the extra miles necessary to get it 100% right.

I sure would love to get to hear it... like right now!

On a side note, congrats for the Green little devils. Heard them thanks to a comrade who has impeccable taste in quality gear, and I dug what was coming at me. Excellent job.


----------



## pekingduck

kb said:


> Hey All I am so sorry for the delay, I should keep my mouth shut in the future. I thought it was pretty much a done thing but we found several things that needed to be corrected and that was the delay.
> 
> Please stand by and thank you for you patience.
> 
> Ken


 
 Hi Ken,
 Sorry for being OT, but are you also bringing the Campfire Audio IEMs to HK next week? I have a hard time tracking down a pair of Andromeda demo here...


----------



## KB

pekingduck said:


> Hi Ken,
> Sorry for being OT, but are you also bringing the Campfire Audio IEMs to HK next week? I have a hard time tracking down a pair of Andromeda demo here...




Hi Pekingduck,

Yes we will be at the ECT booth with the final Cv5! Please come and say hi.

Ken


----------



## bflat

@KB 
  
 Ken,
  
 Question for you on tubes. Since Mullards haven't been seen in a while, can both V5 and CDM handle Russian 6N16B? Voltage is the same but spec says they need 400 mA heater current. Since all the tubes you have for sale are spec'd to 300 mA, I want to make sure.
  
 2nd question - if yes, are they pin compatible?
  
 Thanks


----------



## deafdoorknob

met KB and Caleb today at the HK show and loved the Cv5! if they were selling it on premises I would have gotten it right away but unfortunately, they won't be available locally until October according to the distributor.

the Cv5 + mojo (or the A&K AK70) and the Focal Elears would be THE killer otg system the could get people to get off the upgrade merry go round me thinks!


----------



## Vigrith

Subbed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 interested in this for sure.


----------



## deafdoorknob

@KB are there any plans to revisit your solid state line of portable amps be it a high output Rx or the national in the forseeable future?

thanks


----------



## KB

deafdoorknob said:


> @KB are there any plans to revisit your solid state line of portable amps be it a high output Rx or the national in the forseeable future?
> 
> thanks


 
 HI Deafdoorknob,
  
 We do have a balanced version of the Rx, however I tabled it to work on the Cv5 ;-(
  
 So I guess that would be a yes and no. 
  
 Thanks for asking.
  
 Ken


----------



## deafdoorknob

kb said:


> HI Deafdoorknob,
> 
> We do have a balanced version of the Rx, however I tabled it to work on the Cv5 ;-(
> 
> ...




thanks Ken 

all good! 

btw, please check PM


----------



## gr8soundz

kb said:


> HI Deafdoorknob,
> 
> We do have a balanced version of the Rx, however I tabled it to work on the Cv5 ;-(
> 
> ...


 
  
 Any chance that balanced output found it's way into the revised CV5?


----------



## mscott58

gr8soundz said:


> Any chance that balanced output found it's way into the revised CV5?




Nope. Sorry!


----------



## headfry

as an owner of both Mojo and ALO the Island - I eagerly 
 anticipate the release of the V5.
  
 .....hoping that Mojo + V5 will be even better than CDM!


----------



## deafdoorknob

headfry said:


> as an owner of both Mojo and ALO the Island - I eagerly
> anticipate the release of the V5.
> 
> .....hoping that Mojo + V5 will be even better than CDM!




I hope so too... I'm currently using the national+ as a Mojo "sweetener" for certain headphones


----------



## CLXMUSIC

Really curious about this new CV5 ...


----------



## bflat

I think an Audioquest Dragonfly Red would work really well for a DAC with the V5 - both sound wise and portability.


----------



## rylim

Is anyone here a user of SE846? I'm wondering if you have test this amp with your IEM ?


----------



## Sound Eq

kb said:


> HI Deafdoorknob,
> 
> We do have a balanced version of the Rx, however I tabled it to work on the Cv5 ;-(
> 
> ...


 
 any update on release date, as we are all so eager to get this amp


----------



## deafdoorknob

sound eq said:


> any update on release date, as we are all so eager to get this amp




the distributor in Hong Kong told me late September / early October, which in all likelihood, would be early/mid September for the North American market ??


----------



## gr8soundz

Any estimate on price?


----------



## goldendarko

This things becoming a unicorn


----------



## gr8soundz

I'm about to buy another portable tube amp. Need that dense tube sound but can't keep waiting for the CV5.
  
 Also have a sinking feeling the price will be in the $7XX range (hope I'm wrong).


----------



## bflat

LOL, if you can't wait, get a CDM. It comes with a free DAC!


----------



## echineko

gr8soundz said:


> I'm about to buy another portable tube amp. Need that dense tube sound but can't keep waiting for the CV5.
> 
> Also have a sinking feeling the price will be in the $7XX range (hope I'm wrong).



The MSRP was stated in the first post, eh? It's $695, unless something has changed since


----------



## gr8soundz

Ken mentioned the pre-order price might be lower. Had hoped that would be closer to my $5XX budget but who knows after so many months.


----------



## CLXMUSIC

Does anyone know by chance if the Cv5 will recharge via USB?


----------



## bflat

clxmusic said:


> Does anyone know by chance if the Cv5 will recharge via USB?


 

 That was the case in the original version. However Ken said there are some design changes on the final production version so can't be 100% sure.


----------



## CLXMUSIC

Quote: 





bflat said:


> That was the case in the original version. However Ken said there are some design changes on the final production version so can't be 100% sure.


 
 ok waiting for new info ..
  
 thanks!


----------



## KB

Hey Guys,
  
 Again sorry for the long wait, we are doing a pre order discount now. The retail is $799 but if you order now for a limited time and a limited amount of units we are selling them for $699. I know the price went up a bit but we had some extra costs that increased our end costs.
  
 I want to again thank every one for waiting... We are shipping these the first part of October.
  
 ​  ​ ]​ ]​  
]​  
  
  
 Thank you,
  
 Ken
  
 PS: yes will charge with USB any 5v 2amp will work


----------



## jlbrach

i got the e-mail and tried to pre-order but when i do it tells me i wont be able to pre-order until 10/2???


----------



## jeffri

Ugh, bad timing for me. I have exhausted my budget this month. Guess I won't be able to take advantage of this preorder price.  

Good luck for those who get it.


----------



## KB

jlbrach said:


> i got the e-mail and tried to pre-order but when i do it tells me i wont be able to pre-order until 10/2???


 
  
  
 That just means the shipping is 10/2, if you order now we will hold one for you but you have to place the order now. Also we may, and probably will ship sooner though. After the pre order period we will start shipping and change to the regular retail price.
  
https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/continental-v5/
  
 Ken


----------



## jlbrach

got it,i figured it out...


----------



## mscott58

Fellow Head-Fiers - This is one great unit! Highly recommended.  
  
 Here's what it looks like in what I consider to be an "ultimate stack", paired with the AK100 and Chord Mojo. 
  

  

  

  

  

  
 Cheers


----------



## meomap

echineko said:


> The MSRP was stated in the first post, eh? It's $695, unless something has changed since




Went up $104. Forget it.


----------



## mscott58

meomap said:


> Went up $104. Forget it.




Except it's $699 now for pre-order, unless the $4 is too much.


----------



## KB

meomap said:


> Went up $104. Forget it.


 
 Yes I stated we had some additional costs since its first (long ago) announcement and explained why. We did not make that many so its ok if some are turning away because of the increase, again sorry about the delay and unexpected hike.
  
 Ken


----------



## unknownguardian

Hi Ken,

Great day to wake up with this piece of good news. May I know what are the "accessories" included in the purchase? (Will there be a mini-mini cabl provided?)


----------



## KB

unknownguardian said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> Great day to wake up with this piece of good news. May I know what are the "accessories" included in the purchase? (Will there be a mini-mini cabl provided?)


 
  
 HI 
  
 Yes amp straps, 5v charger, usb cable for charging, mesh bag, manual, sorry no mini to mini cable.
  
 Ken


----------



## meomap

kb said:


> Yes I stated we had some additional costs since its first (long ago) announcement and explained why. We did not make that many so its ok if some are turning away because of the increase, again sorry about the delay and unexpected hike.
> 
> Ken



Since I have the new Rx and CDM, how the Cv5 fit into these?
Sounds of Cv5 vs CDM? Can you point out same and differences in sound signature? Tx.


----------



## goldendarko

Isn't the CV5 pretty much a CDM with no DAC? Should be pretty similar


----------



## KB

meomap said:


> Since I have the new Rx and CDM, how the Cv5 fit into these?
> Sounds of Cv5 vs CDM? Can you point out same and differences in sound signature? Tx.


 
 Hi Meomap,
  
 Thats tough, the Cv5 and CDM are very similar sounding really... I honestly dither between the 2. Mscott58 spent some critical time with both so he can also chime in here but IMO the Cv5 in terms of size and function is ALOs finest amp ever.  Lately I have been using the CDM digitally with the AK70 only because I like using the AK70.
  
 Ken


----------



## meomap

kb said:


> Hi Meomap,
> 
> Thats tough, the Cv5 and CDM are very similar sounding really... I honestly dither between the 2. Mscott58 spent some critical time with both so he can also chime in here but IMO the Cv5 in terms of size and function is ALOs finest amp ever.  Lately I have been using the CDM digitally with the AK70 only because I like using the AK70.
> 
> Ken




Thanks.


----------



## mscott58

meomap said:


> Since I have the new Rx and CDM, how the Cv5 fit into these?
> Sounds of Cv5 vs CDM? Can you point out same and differences in sound signature? Tx.


 
 Yeah, I have the Rx and the CDM as well, and as Ken pointed out I was lucky enough to be able to spend some quality time recently with a pre-production CV5. 
  
 In my experience the CV5 is essentially the excellent amp portion from the CDM put into a package that is the size (or very close to the size) of the Rx. The amp is excellent, bringing over all the tube-goodness and warmth/emotion/musicality of the CDM but being small enough to really make it portable (I'd consider the CDM more trans-portable). I couldn't say I would prefer one over the other consistently in sound (which is high praise given how good I find the CDM to be), the real difference is the use-case.
  
 The CV5 doesn't have the balanced architecture of the CDM, but I didn't find it any worse for it. Also the fact that it uses one tube versus two also helps with the battery life and keeps it cooler (it runs much cooler than the CDM). I didn't have the chance to put one of my highly-prized Mullard tubes from my CDM into the CV5 before I had to (sadly) send it back to Ken for a show, but it was still great and I know that the Mullard tube might make it just incrementally even better, although tube preferences are highly specific to the individual.  And at the $699 intro price the CV5 is less than half the price of the CDM, and even at the regular $799 it's still a good value for its sound quality in my opinion. True you don't get the DAC portion, but even with the CDM I usually default to the Chord Mojo for DAC duty (sorry Ken, personal preference here!). 
  
 My main issue with the CV5 is the same one I have with the CDM, specifically in my experience they're both pretty susceptible to interference (EMI) from things like cellphones. Think this might be due to either the architecture of the system and/or the tubes. However, I found that if you're careful in how you use and place the units you can remedy this. 
  
 So big thumbs up to the CV5 and hope to add one (or add one back) to my gear collection soon! Cheers


----------



## WCDchee

I actually personally preferred the cv5 to the cdm, it felt tighter, cleaner and quicker than the cdm to me, but really that's just preferences. That said, it might have changed/I might be wrong due to show conditions


----------



## meomap

It's a tough call right now.
If Ken throw in a Mullard for the preordered then I think I will jump in right away.
Got all tubes except Mullard.
Mullard vs Raytheon?


----------



## mscott58

meomap said:


> It's a tough call right now.
> If Ken throw in a Mullard for the preordered then I think I will jump in right away.
> Got all tubes except Mullard.
> Mullard vs Raytheon?




Personally I like the Mullards. 

However, that doesn't really matter as I don't think there are any to be had by anyone, including Ken. 

Cheers


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Almost was disappointed by the price, then I found I had some money I didn't know about in my PayPal account... Basically got a free amp, so I'm pretty happy. 

It'll be my first tube amp... Can't wait to compare it to the Rx. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## meomap

mscott58 said:


> Personally I like the Mullards.
> 
> However, that doesn't really matter as I don't think there are any to be had by anyone, including Ken.
> 
> Cheers




Don't know. Ken may have a box saved somewhere for a rainy days. 
200 pairs?
That's 400 of Cv5 preordered units.
Well, it's a dream though. Ha ha.


----------



## Vinnie R.

All,
  
 I'm glad to see the pre-order page live for the CV5!   It was quite the 'little project' - but now you'll get to hear why 
  
 - CV5 is like no other in terms of its small size, high power (325mW per channel into 32-ohm),
 very high bandwidth (10Hz - 300kHz, +/- 0.1dB), 6111 Class A tube input stage, cool running, and
 top-notch, highly addictive sound quality. 
  
 (Ken and I were recently saying "imagine if this exact sound signature could actually be had in a DAP - it would be
 a real game changer." )
  
 - I'm very proud of it and I believe everyone will listens to it will find it was well worth the wait in getting it just right. 
*I would say it is my favorite ALO portable to date.*  Take the sound of the CDM (rich tone, spaciousness, 
 seductive vocals) and the Rx (extended, precise, 'quick'), merge them together, add hi/low gain switch
 (so it's equally adept with IEMs and hard to drive cans), and optimize it from IN to OUT for single-ended, and what you
 have is the new CV5.  I can see it being a hit seller for ALO for a long time...
  
 - Yes, much cooler running than the CDM.  We put a lot of work into that, especially difficult since we're dealing with a smaller
 enclosure and an output stage that has even a little more power, actually! 
  
 - Unlike CDM, we also decided to go with USB charging as that seems to be the most convenient for travel, as
 everyone has a 5V USB smart phone / tablet charger or computer USB jack to plug into to charge.
  
 - Yes, the size is just like the Rx (just a tad bit thicker due to the larger battery require since the tube draws more current
 than the Rx, which has no tube input stage).
  
 It's finally in production!  Congratulations, Ken and the ALO TEAM ! ! ! 
  
Thank you for all your enthusiasm and patience, everyone!  I'll try to visit this forum more often in the future - it's been
 a busy year...
  
 Vinnie


----------



## KB

meomap said:


> It's a tough call right now.
> If Ken throw in a Mullard for the preordered then I think I will jump in right away.
> Got all tubes except Mullard.
> Mullard vs Raytheon?


 
  
 We are going with the Raytheon 6832 tube for the official upgrade tube for the Cv5. The 6832 is 400mA, so higher than the 6111 which is 300mA (Phillips 6111 is the stock tube). The 400mA 6832 are a little toasty for the CDM but for the cool running Cv5, its perfect. This will be a real treat for tube rollers, I made a it a point to buy a a bunch of these just for the Cv5. I might add that the JAN Phillips 6111 stock tube is no slouch. Then I have green label Phillips 6111s that I cryo treated as well.
  
 Ken


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Exciting. It looks beautiful too!


----------



## lbbef

Nice!!! I'm ready to order my set.
Just 2 questions:

1) Can I order through my local distributor or do I have to order direct?

2) On the preorder website it writes: The CV5 output is class ab via the OPAMP chipset. Why the decision to use opamps instead of discrete components? (Correct me if I'm wrong but the CDM and CV3 are both use discrete output stage right?)


----------



## CLXMUSIC

Great news of the weekend ... I would be curious to test it in combo with the new Isine10 or 20!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

kb said:


> We are going with the Raytheon 6832 tube for the official upgrade tube for the Cv5. The 6832 is 400mA, so higher than the 6111 which is 300mA (Phillips 6111 is the stock tube). The 400mA 6832 are a little toasty for the CDM but for the cool running Cv5, its perfect. This will be a real treat for tube rollers, I made a it a point to buy a a bunch of these just for the Cv5. I might add that the JAN Phillips 6111 stock tube is no slouch. Then I have green label Phillips 6111s that I cryo treated as well.
> 
> Ken




What impact will the higher current draw have on the battery? i.e. what will be the new run time between charges?


----------



## LukeW

Could you help me to understand the cable situation?  If I am planning to go iPhone > Dragon Fly Red > CV5 > Laylas as a portable setup, what cable should I use to connect the DFR to the CV5.
 I'd like a short cable option and a longer cable option in case there end up being RF issues with the iPhone6 up against the CV5 when not in airplane mode.  I understand that ALO and also Moon Audio make high quality cables, but have no clue where to go or what to purchase.  Also, is the headphone jack on the iPhone a "mini" or something else?
  
 So I need help with terminology and guidance on purchase options for cables.
  
 Thanks very much.


----------



## KB

lukew said:


> Could you help me to understand the cable situation?  If I am planning to go iPhone > Dragon Fly Red > CV5 > Laylas as a portable setup, what cable should I use to connect the DFR to the CV5.
> I'd like a short cable option and a longer cable option in case there end up being RF issues with the iPhone6 up against the CV5 when not in airplane mode.  I understand that ALO and also Moon Audio make high quality cables, but have no clue where to go or what to purchase.  Also, is the headphone jack on the iPhone a "mini" or something else?
> 
> So I need help with terminology and guidance on purchase options for cables.
> ...


 
 Luke,
  
 Mini to mini... like these
  
https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/sxc-8-mini-to-mini/
  
 Ken


----------



## KB

lbbef said:


> Nice!!! I'm ready to order my set.
> Just 2 questions:
> 
> 1) Can I order through my local distributor or do I have to order direct?
> ...


 
  
 HI Ibbef,
  
 I would contact ConnectIT in Singapore, we do have some going to them.
  
 Actually, the wording was not accurate on the website and I have fixed this... the Cv5 is class A tube input and class AB solid state output chip, we are using a pro audio Ti chip that is awesome. 
  
 Ken


----------



## lbbef

Quote:


kb said:


> HI Ibbef,
> 
> I would contact ConnectIT in Singapore, we do have some going to them.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think I mistyped back there. What I meant to ask was:
 Can I pre-order through my local distributor and enjoy the pre-order discount? Or is the pre-order discount only applicable when ordering direct from your online store?
  
 Thanks for bringing us such great products!


----------



## sonickarma

Would there be any reason apart from size/form factor - for anyone with a CDM to get a Cv5?
  
 As I am tempted but have a CDM so on the fence
  
 I'm assuming the CDM is more powerfull/flagship ALO portable tube?


----------



## KB

sonickarma said:


> Would there be any reason apart from size/form factor - for anyone with a CDM to get a Cv5?
> 
> As I am tempted but have a CDM so on the fence
> 
> I'm assuming the CDM is more powerfull/flagship ALO portable tube?


 
  
 Hi Sonickarma,
  
 Mostly as you point out, size. The Cv5 is also a lot cooler running, easily charged by any 5v charging source like a iphone charger or and USB from a PC or Mac unlike the CDM which requires a dedicated special charger. Play time of the Cv5 is longer so you going to get longer playing sessions. Sound is roughly the same but we find that the Cv5 is less dependent on the input voltage so some some will find the Cv5 able to drive a wider array of cans. In fact my Cv5 is great with my HE1000s. The noise floor on the CDM is a little lower than the Cv5 but even with my Andromedas I do not find it objectionable. Another advantage of the CDM that I think people kind of over look is the balanced out of the CDM is really something special. Most portable balanced stages are no better that SE out there is no debate with the CDM, the balanced out is far better.
  
 Thanks
  
 ken


----------



## sonickarma

kb said:


> Hi Sonickarma,
> 
> Mostly as you point out, size. The Cv5 is also a lot cooler running, easily charged by any 5v charging source like a iphone charger or and USB from a PC or Mac unlike the CDM which requires a dedicated special charger. Play time of the Cv5 is longer so you going to get longer playing sessions. Sound is roughly the same but we find that the Cv5 is less dependent on the input voltage so some some will find the Cv5 able to drive a wider array of cans. In fact my Cv5 is great with my HE1000s. The noise floor on the CDM is a little lower than the Cv5 but even with my Andromedas I do not find it objectionable. Another advantage of the CDM that I think people kind of over look is the balanced out of the CDM is really something special. Most portable balanced stages are no better that SE out there is no debate with the CDM, the balanced out is far better.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank Ken for the info I'm still tempted , are all CDM tubes compatible e.g 6112 Mullards?


----------



## KB

sonickarma said:


> Thank Ken for the info I'm still tempted , are all CDM tubes compatible e.g 6112 Mullards?


 
  
 Hi Sonickarma
 6112 will work with the CDM
 Ken


----------



## sonickarma

kb said:


> Hi Sonickarma
> 6112 will work with the CDM
> Ken


 
 Cv5 ?


----------



## KB

sonickarma said:


> Cv5 ?


 
  
 Yep, also Cv5.
 Ken


----------



## mscott58

kb said:


> Yep, also Cv5.
> Ken




Has to be a dual triode. Assume a single triode like the 5719 wouldn't work on the CV5. Right Ken? Cheers


----------



## roadpumpkin

Ken - Would you say the benefits of the balanced out vs SE out still hold even for single ended sources or are they only present when the internal DAC or balanced sources are used?

EDIT for additional color: I'm trying to decide between the CDM and the CV5 to power a set of MrSpeakers Ethers for mostly desktop, around the house use with a tiny bit of (trans)portable use thrown in - e.g., bringing the amp (with or without a Chord Mojo DAC) to the office.



kb said:


> Another advantage of the CDM that I think people kind of over look is the balanced out of the CDM is really something special. Most portable balanced stages are no better that SE out there is no debate with the CDM, the balanced out is far better.


----------



## Rei87

any idea when the CV5 will begin shipping? Wondering if I shd lock down an order, or wait to hear it for myself first haha


----------



## KB

rei87 said:


> any idea when the CV5 will begin shipping? Wondering if I shd lock down an order, or wait to hear it for myself first haha


 
 Hey Rei87,
  
 These will ship the first week of October, sooner if possible though. Once we start shipping the pre order price will go away.
  
 Thank you
  
 Ken


----------



## lbbef

Hey Ken,
  
 I'll probably be getting my set from my local audio store.
 Now really hoping that the Cv5 would ship out early. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I was wondering if I could trouble you to post some pictures of the black and silver Cv5s?
 I can't really decide what colour to get.


----------



## mscott58

lbbef said:


> Hey Ken,
> 
> I'll probably be getting my set from my local audio store.
> Now really hoping that the Cv5 would ship out early.
> ...


 
 There are pictures of both on the ALO site. Here's the link - https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/continental-v5/ 
  
 Cheers


----------



## KB

roadpumpkin said:


> Ken - Would you say the benefits of the balanced out vs SE out still hold even for single ended sources or are they only present when the internal DAC or balanced sources are used?
> 
> EDIT for additional color: I'm trying to decide between the CDM and the CV5 to power a set of MrSpeakers Ethers for mostly desktop, around the house use with a tiny bit of (trans)portable use thrown in - e.g., bringing the amp (with or without a Chord Mojo DAC) to the office.


 
  
 I would use the CDM DAC or analog balanced in for the input... The DAC we selected (Wolfson 8741) DAC converts the digits and outputs them in fully balanced out signal, then it of course goes to the balanced headphone stage.
  
 Thank you
  
 Ken


----------



## gr8soundz

Has anyone who's heard the CV5 also listened to the Fostex HP-V1?

Any comparisons (even from memory)?


----------



## Ultrainferno

listening now with the HD800


----------



## Rei87

ultrainferno said:


> listening now with the HD800




Does it maintain that tube sound similar to the Wooaudio WA8 and the CDM? Looking forward to your thoughts haha


----------



## mscott58

rei87 said:


> Does it maintain that tube sound similar to the Wooaudio WA8 and the CDM? Looking forward to your thoughts haha




In my experience with the prototype it sure does! Cheers

EDIT - Sorry, meant to say compared to my CDM. Only have heard WA8 at a show or two.


----------



## Ultrainferno

CDM yes, WA8 no.


----------



## meomap

ultrainferno said:


> CDM yes, WA8 no.




WA8 sounds too much tubey.
CDM takes off the veil when listening to Utopia and Elear.
SF meeting with my own CDM for comparison.


----------



## Ultrainferno

WA8 on 2 or 3 tubes? meet conditions are usually not the best but yes Wa8 has more tube smoothness


----------



## meomap

ultrainferno said:


> WA8 on 2 or 3 tubes? meet conditions are usually not the best but yes Wa8 has more tube smoothness




Jack set at 3 tubes.


----------



## audionewbi

Why not try using KORG Nutube?


----------



## KB

Dear all,
  
 I am pleased to announce that genuine a leather cases with the ALO logo embossed on the back will be included with every Cv5. We hope you enjoy the all new Audio Line Out Continental Version Five, get your tube on while supplies last!! 
  
 Shipping very soon please take advantage of the $100 off on the preorder that is ending soon. ORDER HERE
  
 Thank you!
  
 Ken


----------



## WCDchee

Looking great, awesome news!


----------



## lafeuill

Order placed <3
  
 The Continental v3 was fantastic, so I can't help expecting mind-blowingness out of v5 ^^
  
 Also glad to finally be an official ALO customer, since my v3 and RxMk3B+ were acquired second-hand.
  
 I'll pair the v5 with my trusty RWAK120-B (internal amp bypassed to turn the HO into a true 2vrms LO and WM8740 dac pair upgraded to WM8741, same as the CDM dac).


----------



## meomap

kb said:


> We are going with the Raytheon 6832 tube for the official upgrade tube for the Cv5. The 6832 is 400mA, so higher than the 6111 which is 300mA (Phillips 6111 is the stock tube). The 400mA 6832 are a little toasty for the CDM but for the cool running Cv5, its perfect. This will be a real treat for tube rollers, I made a it a point to buy a a bunch of these just for the Cv5. I might add that the JAN Phillips 6111 stock tube is no slouch. Then I have green label Phillips 6111s that I cryo treated as well.
> 
> Ken




Hi Ken,
Is this Raytheon 6832 included in the preorder? Is not in the website.


----------



## KB

meomap said:


> Hi Ken,
> Is this Raytheon 6832 included in the preorder? Is not in the website.


 
 HI meomap,
  
 Sorry no it will not be included, it will be available just before we start shipping the amps and on the website.
  
 Thank you
  
 Ken


----------



## meomap

kb said:


> HI meomap,
> 
> Sorry no it will not be included, it will be available just before we start shipping the amps and on the website.
> 
> ...




Hi,
Comparing this Ray 6832 and the other Ray tubes for the CDM, which one is better fit for Cv5 sounds?


----------



## figaro69

I have the Continental V2, which is a great amp.  The V2 is kind of hissy with the my Shure IEMS and my Laylas (especially the Laylas), but great with the Beyer t5p, Ultrasone Edition 8, and the MacIntosh  MHP-100 headphones.  I just hope that the V5 is less hissy with the iems.  By the way, pre-ordered the V5 today...I'm waiting with bated breath.  The ALO portable amps are much better than the other portable amps I have tried, including the Ray Samuels, Headroom, Headamp, and IQube amps...it's not even close.


----------



## KB

figaro69 said:


> I have the Continental V2, which is a great amp.  The V2 is kind of hissy with the my Shure IEMS and my Laylas (especially the Laylas), but great with the Beyer t5p, Ultrasone Edition 8, and the MacIntosh  MHP-100 headphones.  I just hope that the V5 is less hissy with the iems.  By the way, pre-ordered the V5 today...I'm waiting with bated breath.  The ALO portable amps are much better than the other portable amps I have tried, including the Ray Samuels, Headroom, Headamp, and IQube amps...it's not even close.


 
 HI Figaro,
  
 Thank you for your preorder and I really hope you will be satisfied with the Cv5, I think you will love it. The Cv5 has way less hiss and a lower nose floor than the V1/V2 and V3, far wider and far less grainy. It is really the refinement of the line Continental line, size vs sound its by far the best portable amp we have ever made.
  
 Ken


----------



## WCDchee

figaro69 said:


> I have the Continental V2, which is a great amp.  The V2 is kind of hissy with the my Shure IEMS and my Laylas (especially the Laylas), but great with the Beyer t5p, Ultrasone Edition 8, and the MacIntosh  MHP-100 headphones.  I just hope that the V5 is less hissy with the iems.  By the way, pre-ordered the V5 today...I'm waiting with bated breath.  The ALO portable amps are much better than the other portable amps I have tried, including the Ray Samuels, Headroom, Headamp, and IQube amps...it's not even close.




The cv5 truly sounds epic!


----------



## meomap

meomap said:


> Hi,
> Comparing this Ray 6832 and the other Ray tubes for the CDM, which one is better fit for Cv5 sounds?




Hi Ken,
What is the big difference between Raytheon 6832 and Raytheon 6111 tubes?

I just swapped back from Sonotones to Raytheon 6111 for my CDM and it sounds awesome : more bass, more soundstage, vocals are more alive now, upper end is similar to Sonotones.
My Elear now sounds more oompH.


----------



## unknownguardian

Hi ken.

Had some questions. So sent you a pm.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

The V5 case looks cool


----------



## meomap

Just preordered one. Oh, more debt.

Hi Ken,
When the new Raytheon tube shows up in your website?
So, we cannot use Sonotone tube with Cv5 correct?


----------



## RuFrost

50$ delivery to Canada


----------



## goldendarko

rufrost said:


> 50$ delivery to Canada


 
 It's expensive to send things by Moose.


----------



## rylim

What is the difference between this amp and CDM ?


----------



## goldendarko

rylim said:


> What is the difference between this amp and CDM ?


 
 No DAC in the CV5. 
  
 2 Tubes with the CDM vs. 1 in the CV5.


----------



## gr8soundz

Hey Ken @KB  I just sent you a PM.


----------



## KB

Hi Foks.
  
 We are offering a 6832 tube for the Cv5 here
  
https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/cv5-6832/
  
 The sound is a little "different" than the stock Phillips 6111 tube. I would say its a little thicker, but would rather have users comment when the time comes.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## meomap

kb said:


> Hi Foks.
> 
> We are offering a 6832 tube for the Cv5 here
> 
> ...


 

 Hi Ken,
  
 Is this the new Raytheon tube you've talked about?


----------



## KB

meomap said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> Is this the new Raytheon tube you've talked about?


 
 Yes,
  
 Its a 400mA tube, I cant say its a "upgrade" tube as I have in the past, probably not a good choice of words. But I think most people we find it a fun sounding tube that is a good alternative to the Phillips 6111.
  
 Thank you
  
 Ken


----------



## meomap

kb said:


> Yes,
> 
> Its a 400mA tube, I cant say its a "upgrade" tube as I have in the past, probably not a good choice of words. But I think most people we find it a fun sounding tube that is a good alternative to the Phillips 6111.
> 
> ...




Tx. Just ordered some.
Will compare with all dual Triode tubes I have ordered in the past for Cv5.


----------



## KB

meomap said:


> Tx. Just ordered some.
> Will compare with all dual Triode tubes I have ordered in the past for Cv5.


 
 Meomap,
  
 Cool cant wait to hear your impressions.
  
 Ken


----------



## rylim

goldendarko said:


> No DAC in the CV5.
> 
> 2 Tubes with the CDM vs. 1 in the CV5.


 
 Thanks for the explanation. 
  
 Is that mean the CV5 couldn't be plugged directly iPhone phone jack? Sorry for the dumb question, I'm really new to it


----------



## raypin

Mmmm...with the iPhone, you are better off buying the Continental Dual Mono than the Cv5, because the CDM has both DAC and amp (using the Apple CCK and a USB and Micro USB interconnect). With an Android, same advice (using an OTG interconnect). If, on the other hand, you have a good Digital Audio Player with a DAC that you really like, then buy the new Cv5 for that tube sound.of course, you must audition before deciding.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

rylim said:


> goldendarko said:
> 
> 
> > No DAC in the CV5.
> ...




Are you talking about the 3.5mm jack? You could, but there would be no benefit. The audio at that point has already gone through an amp stage. It will already have all the noise and performance defects that you circumvent by using the device as a digital transport to a DAC and amp which have been purposefully designed as those components. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## bflat

raypin said:


> Mmmm...with the iPhone, you are better off buying the Continental Dual Mono than the Cv5, because the CDM has both DAC and amp (using the Apple CCK and a USB and Micro USB interconnect). With an Android, same advice (using an OTG interconnect). If, on the other hand, you have a good Digital Audio Player with a DAC that you really like, then buy the new Cv5 for that tube sound.of course, you must audition before deciding.


 

 You could add an AudioQuest Dragonfly Black or Red to the V5 and it will not take up much more space and no need to worry about additional chargers since they don't have a battery. This would give you a compact DAC/amp that works on any OS and portable. Total cost is still significantly less than a CDM. I would have considered this myself if I didn't already have a CDM.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

V5 at a Tokyo headphone show


----------



## sreenisatish

Is this a good idea for a portable setup?
  
 Galaxy Note 4 (marshmallow) -> Alo The Key DAC -> CV5


----------



## goldendarko

sreenisatish said:


> Is this a good idea for a portable setup?
> 
> Galaxy Note 4 (marshmallow) -> Alo The Key DAC -> CV5


 

 Sounds pretty good to me, that's not the exploding phone is it?


----------



## meomap

goldendarko said:


> Sounds pretty good to me, that's not the exploding phone is it?




I guess new name is " The Bang 7 " now instead of Note 7.


----------



## rylim

raypin said:


> Mmmm...with the iPhone, you are better off buying the Continental Dual Mono than the Cv5, because the CDM has both DAC and amp (using the Apple CCK and a USB and Micro USB interconnect). With an Android, same advice (using an OTG interconnect). If, on the other hand, you have a good Digital Audio Player with a DAC that you really like, then buy the new Cv5 for that tube sound.of course, you must audition before deciding.


 
 Thanks for the explanation. 
  
  
  


grumpyoldguy said:


> Are you talking about the 3.5mm jack? You could, but there would be no benefit. The audio at that point has already gone through an amp stage. It will already have all the noise and performance defects that you circumvent by using the device as a digital transport to a DAC and amp which have been purposefully designed as those components.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


 
  
 Yes, I'm talking about the 3.5mm jack. How could I use digital output with iphone?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

rylim said:


> raypin said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmm...with the iPhone, you are better off buying the Continental Dual Mono than the Cv5, because the CDM has both DAC and amp (using the Apple CCK and a USB and Micro USB interconnect). With an Android, same advice (using an OTG interconnect). If, on the other hand, you have a good Digital Audio Player with a DAC that you really like, then buy the new Cv5 for that tube sound.of course, you must audition before deciding.
> ...




Apple CCK to USB DAC of your choice. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Just got a notification that my Cv5 and Raytheon tube shipped. Pleasantly surprised and can't wait to listen to this amp!

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## KB

Hey Guys,
  
 Yes we are shipping early  If you did not get a notification yours will ship on Monday but we are trying to get them all out today.
  
 Thank you all for your order in advance!!
  
 Ken


----------



## meomap

kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Yes we are shipping early  If you did not get a notification yours will ship on Monday but we are trying to get them all out today.
> 
> ...




I am waiting, Ken.


----------



## mscott58

kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Yes we are shipping early  If you did not get a notification yours will ship on Monday but we are trying to get them all out today.
> 
> ...


 
 You rock Mr. Ball! Cheers


----------



## deutschemark

goldendarko said:


> Sounds pretty good to me, that's not the exploding phone is it?







kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Yes we are shipping early  If you did not get a notification yours will ship on Monday but we are trying to get them all out today.
> 
> ...




The Chord Mojo line out setting is 3v. Is that the setting I should use when pairing with the V5? Also, I ordered it today. Will it ship Monday? Thanks!


----------



## WCDchee

deutschemark said:


> The Chord Mojo line out setting is 3v. Is that the setting I should use when pairing with the V5? Also, I ordered it today. Will it ship Monday? Thanks!




The chord mojo is a true line out regardless of volume setting, the 3v was simply there for rob watts to have a standard during the design phase. Use any volume that works for you.


----------



## x RELIC x

deutschemark said:


> The Chord Mojo line out setting is 3v. Is that the setting I should use when pairing with the V5? Also, I ordered it today. Will it ship Monday? Thanks!





wcdchee said:


> The chord mojo is a true line out regardless of volume setting, the 3v was simply there for rob watts to have a standard during the design phase. Use any volume that works for you.




If you lower the volume 4 clicks from the 'line-out' volume preset you'll get about 1.9V which is much closer to the CD standard of 2V. Plus you'll have more travel on the Cv5 volume pot. Just be aware that this volume will be remembered and you will likely blow up your eardrums if you plug IEMs directly in to the Mojo at this level. Always check the volume colour before plugging directly in to the Mojo.


----------



## mscott58

x relic x said:


> If you lower the volume 4 clicks from the 'line-out' volume preset you'll get about 1.9V which is much closer to the CD standard of 2V. Plus you'll have more travel on the Cv5 volume pot. Just be aware that this volume will be remembered and you will likely blow up your eardrums if you plug IEMs directly in to the Mojo at this level. Always check the volume colour before plugging directly in to the Mojo.




Sage advice. Cheers


----------



## deutschemark

x relic x said:


> If you lower the volume 4 clicks from the 'line-out' volume preset you'll get about 1.9V which is much closer to the CD standard of 2V. Plus you'll have more travel on the Cv5 volume pot. Just be aware that this volume will be remembered and you will likely blow up your eardrums if you plug IEMs directly in to the Mojo at this level. Always check the volume colour before plugging directly in to the Mojo.




Thanks for the advice!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Got the Cv5 in the mail this morning, currently listening to it. Not 100% sure which tube is installed, but word is they may have installed the Raytheon tube for me before packing it up and shipping.. I purchased it separately and asked for it to be shipped at the same time as my Cv5 order.
 
This is my first tube amplifier, so some of my initial thoughts may be a result of my lack of experience with tube amplifier designs... take the following with a grain of salt. Apologies in advance for the stream of consciousness style....
 
My setup is Xperia Z5C -> Chord Mojo -> Cv5, I'm using the second output of the Mojo to connect to the Rx so I can make quick comparisons (this stack looks really badass, by the way).
 
It is definitely a different sound, and without taking measurements I can't verbalize those differences accurately. So I won't try for now and just say I really like the way it sounds.
 
The noise floor on the Cv5 appears to be much higher than the Rx... I'm using the Andromeda and the hiss is very loud compared to the Rx. The noise floor comes up even higher when listening while the Cv5 is plugged in. Cool side observation... I can cause a ground loop issue by plugging in just the Cv5 and not the Mojo (but not the other way around)... I have a dual output charger, so presumably a common ground when both are plugged in. The effect is VERY audible. When both are disconnected or both are connected, it is a non-issue.   
 
RFI is a huge problem... I have my Z5C in airplane mode with all RF sources off (Wifi, Bluetooth, NFC, etc), my work phone is about 5.5 feet away (not in airplane mode). The RFI can be heard clearly over the music. If someone stops in front of my office with a cellphone on, the Cv5 picks up the RFI. But if I hide in a corner using Tidal in offline mode I can isolate the Cv5 almost completely from RFI (it's very, very low and barely audible over the music)... This amp will probably get most of its use at home, on airplanes, and inside faraday cages as a result. (The last one was a joke, for those of you keeping track at home)
 
I'll try posting a more detailed review after I've had a chance to really listen to it. In the mean time I'm hoping some others can chime in on their experience... Particularly with the noise floor and RFI. Maybe there is some simple solution I overlooked.



Edit:
I'm listening at home now and with LTE off on my phone (HSPA preferred mode), I can keep my device inches from the amp with zero RFI. Probably just too many people with too many phones too close by while listening at work.


----------



## bflat

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'll try posting a more detailed review after I've had a chance to really listen to it. In the mean time I'm hoping some others can chime in on their experience... Particularly with the noise floor and RFI. Maybe there is some simple solution I overlooked.


 
  
 RFI is very common with tubes so that's normal. As for noise floor, that is not something that is unique to tube amps so you may want to ask ALO about that.


----------



## KB

grumpyoldguy said:


> Got the Cv5 in the mail this morning, currently listening to it. Not 100% sure which tube is installed, but word is they may have installed the Raytheon tube for me before packing it up and shipping.. I purchased it separately and asked for it to be shipped at the same time as my Cv5 order.
> 
> This is my first tube amplifier, so some of my initial thoughts may be a result of my lack of experience with tube amplifier designs... take the following with a grain of salt. Apologies in advance for the stream of consciousness style....
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Grumpy,
  
 The Rx is SUPER quite and again was designed for IEMs ONLY, so its not a super fair comparison. Also we think the Rx was and is really under appreciated as it is a quiet wonder. 
  
 The Cv5 works great with super hard to driver cans as well as IEMs, the Andromeda is one of the more sensitive IEMs out there but in no way do I or anyone here find the low gain noise floor a issue, I will let others decide here.
  
 RFI, its got a vacuum tube in it, I use Tidal with my Cv5 streaming and again do not have the issue in the way your describing it. I place the phone as far away as I can and I and fine. 
  
 I hope others will comment here. 
  
 Thanks
  
 ken


----------



## KB

Hey Guys,
  
 I will leave the pre order price in place for another 24 - 48 hours and then move it to the regular price. FYI please be warned.
  
 Thank you
  
 ken


----------



## meomap

kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I will leave the pre order price in place for another 24 - 48 hours and then move it to the regular price. FYI please be warned.
> 
> ...




See if my Cv5 drive the Utopia with excellent synergy or not this week. Also, my CDM.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

kb said:


> Hey Grumpy,
> 
> The Rx is SUPER quite and again was designed for IEMs ONLY, so its not a super fair comparison. Also we think the Rx was and is really under appreciated as it is a quiet wonder.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That is a fair point about the noise and the IEMs. And I don't think the noise floor on the Cv5 is super distracting, but if I'm paying very close attention I can hear it at times. Listening right now in offline mode without the charger connected, I'm having a pretty great listening experience. The small amount of noise that is audible during quieter sections of the track does not detract from that.  
  
 Which device are you using to stream Tidal and approximately how far from your Cv5 do you keep it to avoid the RFI?
  
 Overall sounds like a great product... congrats on the launch!


----------



## unknownguardian

kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I will leave the pre order price in place for another 24 - 48 hours and then move it to the regular price. FYI please be warned.
> 
> ...




Hi ken. Ordered mine over the weekends. Cant wait for it to be shipped out later.

And i think it will be better if you guys can state that he preorder price will be over soon on the site.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

I also got the chance to try out Cv5 over the weekend and must say it is very picky about cables and phases. I first connected my SXC24 IC and it sounded very thin with Jupiter, then I switched to pure copper and it got better, after that I switched directions of the cable, because I have seen a lot of floorspeakers that sounded better when phases were switched. Sound was instantly better! 
That is the first time I've seen that behaviour in a portable amp... 
My source was always AK380.
I still prefer my CDM over it, fully balanced it's simply perfect!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

I've noticed I only get the RFI if a device nearby is using LTE. The Xperia Z5C allows me to quickly force it to use HSPA, and when I do, I can browse the internet right next to the amp with no noise.

I can't control what people around me use, but at least I can get emails and texts while listening to the amp though. 

EDIT: Did some research, and I'm not sure switching to HSPA by itself should work... In my case the frequency bands for HSPA and LTE overlap. But when I switch to HSPA my RSSI increases substantially, probably because there is a tower with this equipment closer by. Maybe there is some kind of local power backoff in the RF path as a result that is causing my device to transmit at a lower power which is what is helping. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## mscott58

If hiss is an issue with the CV5 and sensitive IEMs you could consider the new iEMatch from iFi. It is an adapter that allows sensitive IEMs to be used with higher output amps, having a sensitivity switch to select -12 or -24db adjustments. It also can act as a TRRS to TRS (balanced to SE) adapter. 

Here's a link to one seller:

http://www.beachcamera.com/mobile/product.aspx?sku=ifiiematch&ref=pla_beach&omid=103&utm_source=pla_beach&utm_medium=cse&utm_item=iematch&cawelaid=230006090000087949&gclid=cku_szvsrc8cfdghgqod47abeq


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Ah, an inline attenuator... Great idea. Thanks for the suggestion.
  
 One question... will it change the impedance into the headphones from the Cv5 point of view? I think it might...


----------



## mscott58

grumpyoldguy said:


> Ah, an inline attenuator... Great idea. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> One question... will it change the impedance into the headphones from the Cv5 point of view? I think it might...


 
 Probably, but not sure of the overall impact. I've read some good reviews, but haven't gotten one yet. Think I will pick one up just to play with it, as I'll be getting my hands on another CV5 here shortly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Cheers 
  
 PS - B&H Photo also sells the iEMatch.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mscott58 said:


> Probably, but not sure of the overall impact. I've read some good reviews, but haven't gotten one yet. Think I will pick one up just to play with it, as I'll be getting my hands on another CV5 here shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 If the impedance curve is flat across the entire band, and I think it might be since I suspect it is purely resistive, then I'll probably pick one up. Even if it is expensive for what it is.
  
 Let me know if you find that to be the case...


----------



## kikouyou

Hello Ken,
  
 I received my V5 today and as expected I am very happy. You guys rock when it comes to building these tube amps. I have a question about the user manual. There is an indication that it is not recommended to charge and listen with the supplied USB charger. Could you explain why please? 
  
 Thank you


----------



## meomap

Waiting in front door with 94 F degree.
No FedEx truck yet.
Still on route.
This is suck man.


----------



## mscott58

kikouyou said:


> Hello Ken,
> 
> I received my V5 today and as expected I am very happy. You guys rock when it comes to building these tube amps. I have a question about the user manual. There is an indication that it is not recommended to charge and listen with the supplied USB charger. Could you explain why please?
> 
> Thank you


 
 I believe that the circuitry is not designed to keep up with the full draw of the amp while being used, that is the battery will is still going to be eventually depleted even if it is plugged in while being played. Some amps you can leave plugged in while playing and they'll keep the battery from being drained (like the CDM) while others don't even allow for charging while playing (like the LHL GO V2+). The CV5 is in the middle, but again the charging can't keep up with the energy draw while it's being used. 
  
 Do I have that right Ken?
  
 Cheers


----------



## meomap

meomap said:


> Waiting in front door with 94 F degree.
> No FedEx truck yet.
> Still on route.
> This is suck man.




Well, might as well grab some Blue Moon beers and sit in the opened garage door waiting for FedEx to come by.
Don't know if I should get out my $ 70 Cuban cigar and celebrate?


----------



## x RELIC x

meomap said:


> Well, might as well grab some Blue Moon beers and sit in the opened garage door waiting for FedEx to come by.
> Don't know if I should get out my $ 70 Cuban cigar and celebrate?


----------



## meomap

x relic x said:


>




Finally, just received it.
Now, it's time to walk the dog then have some fun testing out my new toy tonight.


----------



## x RELIC x

meomap said:


> Finally, just received it.
> Now, it's time to walk the dog then have some fun testing out my new toy tonight.




Jealous. I had this high on the list when it was announced, but broke the bank on other gear waiting. I'll definitely pick one up when the wallet recovers.

Enjoy!


----------



## kikouyou

As I read the user manual after a few hours of listening, I could check that the battery became green again very quickly after switching off the amp, which does not sound like the battery is depleted while playing. Indeed I started listening after the led was green so possibly, I have not put the amp in a situation where it wants more than 2Amps... Maybe


----------



## meomap

x relic x said:


> Jealous. I had this high on the list when it was announced, but broke the bank on other gear waiting. I'll definitely pick one up when the wallet recovers.
> 
> Enjoy!




More debt adding up.


----------



## KB

kikouyou said:


> Hello Ken,
> 
> I received my V5 today and as expected I am very happy. You guys rock when it comes to building these tube amps. I have a question about the user manual. There is an indication that it is not recommended to charge and listen with the supplied USB charger. Could you explain why please?
> 
> Thank you


 
  
 Hi Kikouyou,
  
 Sure, the tube design is such that while charging and listening you will hear some line noise, so we do not recommend critical listening while playing. I think its not noisy if you charge it via USB off a computer but the wall wart will yield line noise which is why we do not recommend you charge and listen. The Cv5 is a portable and was designed to really run off the clean battery power supply so please charge the battery and use it as intended, playing off a clean battery power supply. The battery should give you a good 8 - 10 hours of play time per full charge.
  
 Hope this helps!
  
 Ken


----------



## meomap

Hi,
  
 Charging done. 
 Disconnected QP1R from Rx and connected to Cv5. Wow, fresh tube sounds come to live.
 I noticed the soundstage becomes more relevant and a very nice 3D hologram where each instrument is pin point to its location and space.
 Sounds signature reminds me of my current 2 channel setup ( Mc275 + Magnepan 3.7i ).
  
 Using K10C, hi-gain, plenty of power ( volume at 2 0'clock position ), standard Phillips tube inside. Have not test other brand of tubes yet.
 I really like what I am hearing right now. Maybe more than CDM but I should check it again and compare. So far, Cv5 eat the Rx alive.
  
 I have to try out my Utopia as well.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

kb said:


> Hi Kikouyou,
> 
> Sure, the tube design is such that while charging and listening you will hear some line noise, so we do not recommend critical listening while playing. I think its not noisy if you charge it via USB off a computer but the wall wart will yield line noise which is why we do not recommend you charge and listen. The Cv5 is a portable and was designed to really run off the clean battery power supply so please charge the battery and use it as intended, playing off a clean battery power supply. The battery should give you a good 8 - 10 hours of play time per full charge.
> 
> ...




I can confirm this. I must have a noisy supply, I get quite a bit of noise from the power supply. If I unplug and just use the clean (presumably regulated) DC from the battery there is no noise.


----------



## lbbef

Regarding the noise while charging issue, I remember my Cv3 also suffered from the same issue, but it was not much of an issue since I use the Cv3 exclusively for portable use only.


I'll test the Cv5 with my 5V linear power supply and report back when I get my Cv5.


----------



## kikouyou

I am probably lucky as my cv5 does not make a noise when connected to the charger. This is indeed related to a number of external factors, and can change. But the fact that tube amps get more noisy when fed with external power is not shocking. They just works very well and consistently on battery. I was worried about a charger circuit limitation but that is not the case.


----------



## kikouyou

So for the tube rollers, please chime in 6111 vs 6832 vs Mullard 6021 (do not have the other Mullard)


----------



## meomap

Hi Ken,

How come Cv5 doesn't come green line USB charger, given its high price?


----------



## kikouyou

Green line usb for charging is a waste


----------



## KB

kikouyou said:


> Green line usb for charging is a waste


 
  
 Yes and the CDM is the high price amp not the Cv5. The Cv5 only needs the USB cable for charging so the Green Line was overkill since it was design for audio signal more than charging.
  
 Thank you
  
 ken


----------



## kikouyou

kikouyou said:


> I am probably lucky as my cv5 does not make a noise when connected to the charger. This is indeed related to a number of external factors, and can change. But the fact that tube amps get more noisy when fed with external power is not shocking. They just works very well and consistently on battery. I was worried about a charger circuit limitation but that is not the case.


 

 Well I have to correct this statement, with the HE1000 and the gain in High, the USB line is noisy. Indeed, it gets clean as soon as the USB is unplugged.
  
 I love this little amp, it beats all the portable tube amps I have except the CDM that has the balance out. What a lineup! well done Ken!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

kikouyou said:


> So for the tube rollers, please chime in 6111 vs 6832 vs Mullard 6021 (do not have the other Mullard)




I have both the 6111 and 6832, but have only used the 6832 so far. I'll probably try the 6111 this weekend and post my initial impressions here.


----------



## KB

kikouyou said:


> Well I have to correct this statement, with the HE1000 and the gain in High, the USB line is noisy. Indeed, it gets clean as soon as the USB is unplugged.
> 
> I love this little amp, it beats all the portable tube amps I have except the CDM that has the balance out. What a lineup! well done Ken!


----------



## lbbef

Seeing everyone else receive their Cv5 is just making me more and more excited. Argh, the long wait. Really anticipating it.


----------



## deutschemark

Just received my V5. First impressions with the Mojo as my dac powering the Focal Elear. AWESOME. Will report later tonight with details.


----------



## RuFrost

deutschemark said:


> Just received my V5. First impressions with the Mojo as my dac powering the Focal Elear. AWESOME. Will report later tonight with details.


 
 how do you pair it? aren't there double amping? Because (as far as I know,probably I'm mistaken though) Mojo cannot be used as DAC only


----------



## x RELIC x

rufrost said:


> aren't there double amping? Because Mojo cannot be used as DAC only




Mojo forgoes a built in separate amp and drives headphones from the DACs line-out full time, volume is controlled digitally. It's a rather different/unique implementation over traditional DAC/amp combos. So no, in essence you are not double amping.


----------



## mscott58

x relic x said:


> Mojo forgoes a built in separate amp and drives headphones from the DACs line-out full time, volume is controlled digitally. It's a rather different/unique implementation over traditional DAC/amp combos. So no, in essence you are not double amping.


 
 Exactly! And I have the same setup, pairing the Mojo and CV5, and it is awesome. I'm feeding mine using an AK100 as a transport. It's a nice (not so) little portable stack that will rival 90% of desktop systems IMHO. Cheers


----------



## kikouyou

mscott58 said:


> Exactly! And I have the same setup, pairing the Mojo and CV5, and it is awesome. I'm feeding mine using an AK100 as a transport. It's a nice (not so) little portable stack that will rival 90% of desktop systems IMHO. Cheers


 

 mscott58, indeed the AK100 is interesting as a small size transport. I have the mojo too so it sounds interesting... I have a couple of questions:
 - Can you put the 200gb card in the micro-sd card slots?
 - What his the PCM optical out frequency for DSD tracks?
  
 Thanks a lot!


----------



## deutschemark

I've had some more time with the CV5. I'm using the Mojo as dac 4 volume clicks under the default line out. My transport is the Nexus 6p running USB Audio Player Pro. All powering the Focal Elear. 

These are the observations of the CV5 and Mojo together vs the Mojo alone. 

Increased bass
Less mid range grain
Wider soundstage
Better imaging
The Mojo by itself has a thinner sound

One nice aspect of the CV5 is that I'm not playing with the volume as much when the Elear demonstrates it's dynamic nature. When certain passages of tracks are dynamically enhanced the CV5 seems to be taking the edge off. Hope that makes sense. This is still while keeping the dynamic nature of Elear in tact. 

I'm loving it overall and just feel immersed in the music. I'm using my phone to stream Tidal about 1.5 to 2 ft from the CV5 and have zero RF interference.


----------



## meomap

grumpyoldguy said:


> I have both the 6111 and 6832, but have only used the 6832 so far. I'll probably try the 6111 this weekend and post my initial impressions here.




Phillips 6111 is very good in Cv5 in the start.
I think Raytheon 6832 for the Cv5 is too hot for vocal if you know what I meant. Switched back to Phillips for now. Try other brand later.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

meomap said:


> Phillips 6111 is very good in Cv5 in the start.
> I think Raytheon 6832 for the Cv5 is too hot for vocal if you know what I meant. Switched back to Phillips for now. Try other brand later.




No, I'm actually not sure what you mean. You mean the heater in the tube is too hot? I guess I imagined that if that the tube did run hotter (I suspect it does from the 100mA increase) it was because the heater had to heat a larger cathode area. How does tube temperature affect sound? I don't know much about tubes, so I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## meomap

grumpyoldguy said:


> No, I'm actually not sure what you mean. You mean the heater in the tube is too hot? I guess I imagined that if that the tube did run hotter (I suspect it does from the 100mA increase) it was because the heater had to heat a larger cathode area. How does tube temperature affect sound? I don't know much about tubes, so I'm genuinely curious.




I meant the vocal sounds edgy when comparing to standard Phillips 6111.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

meomap said:


> I meant the vocal sounds edgy when comparing to standard Phillips 6111.




I'm honestly not trying to be difficult, but what do you mean by edgy?


----------



## meomap

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'm honestly not trying to be difficult, but what do you mean by edgy?




Listening to Utopia last night, the vocal sounds a little too much of " ssshh". When word has "s" in it. Switched to Phillips 6111, vocal sounds with "s" normally. This is how I can described it. Don't the affect on my k10c yet. Maybe, u can listen to vocal then switch the tube and also listen to the same song couple times.
Raytheon 6832 is powerful though.


----------



## mscott58

kikouyou said:


> mscott58, indeed the AK100 is interesting as a small size transport. I have the mojo too so it sounds interesting... I have a couple of questions:
> - Can you put the 200gb card in the micro-sd card slots?
> - What his the PCM optical out frequency for DSD tracks?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 
 Yes, the AK100 size-wise is a great match with the Mojo and CV5. And the AK100 does work with the larger cards. Believe I have a 256gb card in mine right now. As for the PCM optical out frequency, I'm not really sure. The best source I've seen for info about the AK100 (outside of HF threads that is) was the Stereophile review - http://www.stereophile.com/content/astellampkern-ak100-portable-media-player#Jxxs6ITQ1uRMzXTu.97. John and crew usually include quite a good deal of details on specs and measurements and such. Cheers


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

meomap said:


> Listening to Utopia last night, the vocal sounds a little too much of " ssshh". When word has "s" in it. Switched to Phillips 6111, vocal sounds with "s" normally. This is how I can described it. Don't the affect on my k10c yet. Maybe, u can listen to vocal then switch the tube and also listen to the same song couple times.
> Raytheon 6832 is powerful though.




I'll give it a try this weekend. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## meomap

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'll give it a try this weekend. Thanks for the explanation.




I feel new Ray tube gives more soundstage also.


----------



## doc0075579

Super annoyed. Mine was shipped on Monday, all week showed delivery by end of today. Been home all afternoon and this afternoon it changed to Monday delivery . Just annoying that I sat here all afternoon. Rant over .


----------



## mscott58

doc0075579 said:


> Super annoyed. Mine was shipped on Monday, all week showed delivery by end of today. Been home all afternoon and this afternoon it changed to Monday delivery . Just annoying that I sat here all afternoon. Rant over .


 
 Yeah, UPS pulled the same crap on me yesterday for a non-audio related product, telling me all day to expect a delivery by 8pm, then changing the delivery date at around 9pm to be today instead. Ugh.


----------



## sonickarma

meomap said:


> I feel new Ray tube gives more soundstage also.




Hows it compare to sontone and mullard 6112?


----------



## jlbrach

Got my amp this afternoon and charged it up......first listen with my Mojo and HE1000 is very positive,plenty of power to drive the cans and good synergy....just a first listen but great sounding set up for a portable rig


----------



## bflat

sonickarma said:


> Hows it compare to sontone and mullard 6112?


 

 Sonotone is a single triode so definitely don't want to try that with the V5.


----------



## meomap

sonickarma said:


> Hows it compare to sontone and mullard 6112?




Have a spare pair of Mullard for me to test for u?


----------



## meomap

Hi Ken,

It would be nice if the opening panel for tube swapping is on the engraving side.
It's kind of cumbersome with current design.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

meomap said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> It would be nice if the opening panel for tube swapping is on the engraving side.
> It's kind of cumbersome with current design.




I thought it was pretty easy and straightforward the way it is. 

I swapped tubes tonight. I put the stock tube in. If anyone is having difficulty with this here are the steps.

1. Loosen the set screw on the volume pot and remove the knob using a 1.5mm hex key. Make sure you only loosen the set screw enough to remove the knob. Set screws are small, easy to lose and difficult to replace. 

2. Remove the four screws on the back panel. 

3. Place the amp right-side up and slowly lift the housing while sliding the lower part back, separating the PCB from the upper housing.

4. Optional. Disconnect battery from PCB for safety. If you skip this step be very careful not to short anything or touch any of the power circuitry. 

5. Vacuum tube will be a little difficult to remove because of the sticky foam used to support it. This foam has adhesive that sticks to both the PCB and vacuum tube. Gently wiggle the connector on the tube daughterboard from side to side as you pull the tube out. Once free, gently lift by the foam until free. 

6. Remove foam from tube. It can be reused to support the replacement tube. Stick it on the new tube now. 

7. Insert new daughterboard with replacement tube. Reconnect molex connector for battery. 

8. Reinsert PCB using volume pot and gain switch to index with housing. Go in at an angle and gently push up until USB connector and LED diffuser have reindexed with the top housing. 

9. Close up housing and reinsert 4 screws into baseplate. Everything should be aligned at this point. 

10. Reinsert volume knob, making sure the dot engraving is located at the 12 o'clock position. I recommend avoiding sliding the knob all the way back to prevent metal on metal contact with the housing. Tighten the set screw. 

11. Do a quick op check to make sure everything is hunky dory. Then enjoy your new tube.

Edit: My only gripe was the use of metric fasteners. This is America... This country was built on 1/4-20s goddammit. Granted it would have been overkill for this design, but normal people fasteners would have been nice.


----------



## meomap

grumpyoldguy said:


> I thought it was pretty easy and straightforward the way it is.
> 
> I swapped tubes tonight. I put the stock tube in. If anyone is having difficulty with this here are the steps.
> 
> ...




See!yours are 12 steps.
If it is the engraved side then perhaps 4 steps.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

meomap said:


> See!yours are 12 steps.
> If it is the engraved side then perhaps 4 steps.




It's 12 steps because I tried to be as detailed as possible. In reality it took me less than a minute to execute these steps. But if there is a way to make the process simpler, then that's constructive feedback.


----------



## meomap

grumpyoldguy said:


> It's 12 steps because I tried to be as detailed as possible. In reality it took me less than a minute to execute these steps. But if there is a way to make the process simpler, then that's constructive feedback.




Last night, I have to use 1.2 mm Allen key to pry the board out from the USB corner. It was not easily loose like u said. Wonder if someone might break the board later. I can see it though.


----------



## kikouyou

Today I compared with a switch box the CDM SE with Sonotones and the V5 + 6832 with the dual mojo output and I could not differentiate the sound. It was really close. I did this with HE1000 and JR16. With the Mullard 6021 on the V5 there was a little bit less presence that with the 6832 but only noticeable with the switch box and not perceptible on all tracks (instant switch between one amp and the other without disconnecting anything, just flipping a switch)


----------



## meomap

kikouyou said:


> Today I compared with a switch box the CDM SE with Sonotones and the V5 + 6832 with the dual mojo output and I could not differentiate the sound. It was really close. I did this with HE1000 and JR16. With the Mullard 6021 on the V5 there was a little bit less presence that with the 6832 but only noticeable with the switch box and not perceptible on all tracks (instant switch between one amp and the other without disconnecting anything, just flipping a switch)




So, 6832 better a little bit?


----------



## Wuthoqquan

Oops... I was on the Alo Audio website to place my order for one Continental v5 today, but once on the product page I was welcomed by the regular price of $799.

Just a few days ago, the product page was indicating a special pre-order price of $699, valid before the 3rd of October, which was probably the date Alo Audio was expecting to be able to start shipping the new CV5.

I'm now reading here on Head-Fi that some of you have been receiving their new Continental v5's during the last few days! Hence why the pre-order price has been terminated earlier than previously advertised.

It's really too bad that, on the basis of the previous information available on the Alo Audio website, I was deliberately waiting until today (October) to place the order... and just because my credit card in September could not really support this unexpected purchase. That's what happen when someone does not keep up with the news (I read about the CV5 in late September only) and thus fail to prepare his/her plans properly.

I was really hoping to get advantage of the special pre-order price, which would have helped mitigating the HEAVY impact customs duties and VAT on import. :-/


----------



## figaro69

wuthoqquan said:


> Oops... I was on the Alo Audio website to place my order for one Continental v5 today, but once on the product page I was welcomed by the regular price of $799.
> 
> Just a few days ago, the product page was indicating a special pre-order price of $699, valid before the 3rd of October, which was probably the date Alo Audio was expecting to be able to start shipping the new CV5.
> 
> ...


 

 ​Your ship has sailed and you've been left on the dock holding a bucket of sardines!


----------



## Wuthoqquan

figaro69 said:


> ​Your ship has sailed and you've been left on the dock holding a bucket of sardines!




Yes, that's right! ... and you have pictured the situation perfectly!

But it 's also very true that the ship has sailed earlier than previously advised! :-/


----------



## jaredjcrandall8

deutschemark said:


> I've had some more time with the CV5. I'm using the Mojo as dac 4 volume clicks under the default line out. My transport is the Nexus 6p running USB Audio Player Pro. All powering the Focal Elear.
> 
> These are the observations of the CV5 and Mojo together vs the Mojo alone.
> 
> ...



So worthwhile to buy the c5 in addition to owning the mojo? I actually have elears and the mojo, just deciding if 800 will noticeably better the sound


----------



## deutschemark

Yes. Love the CV5.


----------



## jaredjcrandall8

deutschemark said:


> Yes. Love the CV5.



Nice. Does it have the tube sound or more strictly solid sate


----------



## meomap

jaredjcrandall8 said:


> Nice. Does it have the tube sound or more strictly solid sate




Tube sound / characteristics.


----------



## jaredjcrandall8

meomap said:


> Tube sound / characteristics.



Done. Just purchased. I miss the tube characteristics


----------



## deutschemark

jaredjcrandall8 said:


> Nice. Does it have the tube sound or more strictly solid sate




It's a lovely tube sound but well extended and not dark or overly warm by any means.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

meomap said:


> Last night, I have to use 1.2 mm Allen key to pry the board out from the USB corner. It was not easily loose like u said. Wonder if someone might break the board later. I can see it though.




Did you push in the LED diffuser to disengange from the housing or just pry the PCB out?


----------



## meomap

grumpyoldguy said:


> Did you push in the LED diffuser to disengange from the housing or just pry the PCB out?




PCB has very little clearance from metal wall on any given side.
Could not push USB or LED area.
So only option is lift the USB side, hard at first, 2nd time easier.


----------



## meomap

meomap said:


> PCB has very little clearance from metal wall on any given side.
> Could not push USB or LED area.
> So only option is lift the USB side, hard at first, 2nd time easier.




Let me check it again tonight.


----------



## mscott58

wuthoqquan said:


> Oops... I was on the Alo Audio website to place my order for one Continental v5 today, but once on the product page I was welcomed by the regular price of $799.
> 
> Just a few days ago, the product page was indicating a special pre-order price of $699, valid before the 3rd of October, which was probably the date Alo Audio was expecting to be able to start shipping the new CV5.
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry that you missed it, but on this very thread over 5 days ago Ken Ball posted the following:
  
 "Hey Guys,
  
 I will leave the pre order price in place for another 24 - 48 hours and then move it to the regular price. FYI please be warned.
  
 Thank you
  
 ken"
  
 So I'd consider that fair warning. 
  
 And having both the CDM and CV5 I would argue that the CV5 is well worth the $799 price. Awesome stuff from Mr. Ball and Mr. Rossi. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Wuthoqquan

mscott58 said:


> Sorry that you missed it, but on this very thread over 5 days ago Ken Ball posted the following:
> 
> "Hey Guys,
> 
> ...




I own a Alo RX myself and I would certainly never argue the quality and the price point of any of their products.

However, since when posts on a forum hosted by a third-party website should replace or be in contrast with the official information advertised on the company's website?

I don't argue the quality of the Alo products, it's truly impossible, but I feel they could probably review their communications strategy a little bit or at east make sure that the 'informal' notices passed over to their customers on the forums be consistent with the information published on their official website, which should remain - I believe - the only authoritative place any potential customer should refer to.

Would it be fair, just as an extreme example, to read on an ipotetical company A website that their X amplifier has a gain switch, only to discover later that it was not correct, but that this information was disclosed in a post on the Head-Fi's forum? I don't think so...

I shall end my rant here... the support, their presence on the forums, the love and passion that Alo showcase with anything they do is amazing! I didn't mean to deny that... and the price tag of US$ 799 is surely in line with the quality of the CV5 that I've been reading about...


----------



## mscott58

wuthoqquan said:


> I own a Alo RX myself and I would certainly never argue the quality and the price point of any of their products.
> 
> However, since when posts on a forum hosted by a third-party website should replace or be in contrast with the official information advertised on the company's website?
> 
> ...




Very fair point and well stated. Cheers


----------



## hellbounce

Own the Rx and CDM, having a hard time deciding whther to go for Con V5...witnessed the early bird price gone expired...


----------



## KB

wuthoqquan said:


> I own a Alo RX myself and I would certainly never argue the quality and the price point of any of their products.
> 
> However, since when posts on a forum hosted by a third-party website should replace or be in contrast with the official information advertised on the company's website?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think there was some misinterpretation of the pre sale and ship date. As we stated here on the forum and on the website the estimated shipping date is was OCT 3. I stated that we will try and ship early if possible, but once we start shipping the price would go back to full retail. The website stated that the shipping date was Oct 3rd, which was not correct as we were able to pull off a ahead of schedule ship date. Even though we shipped early we kept the "pre order" price in place for almost a week after. I think we had a pretty decent length pre order in place for everyone and certainly plenty of notice ahead of time for all because of our long delay. I also posted a warning on this forum several days ahead of time before the switch. So I would not really agree with your gain switch analogy here. I am sorry you got caught in the switch period and the wording on the website and what was posted was not as clear as it could be I guess, so for that I apologize. 
  
 Preordering always gets someone mad when we switch over to full retail no matter how its done.
  
 Ken


----------



## deutschemark

Listening to my music collection with the newly purchased CV5 and it's whole new experience for me. Thanks Ken for such a well thought out and executed product!


----------



## learn2route

Going to spend the night listening to my favorite music








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mojo65

Hello to everybody, I am new to the forum even though I have been reading from time to time recently.
  
 I've received last week my new V5 that I just had the chance to listen to for a few time now, 3 albums for the sake of precision. It is a big leap from the FiiO E7 I was using so far, it was expected for sure because of the price but it is always a pleasure to be reassured about blind purchases like this.
  
 It looks and feels like a high quality amp and the initial impressions are extremely positive. If I had to summarize shortly there are 3 areas I immediately spotted versus other amps:
  
 1) texture of the bass
 2) imaging
 3) 3d feeling
  
 I cannot or I do not want to say anything about the tone/timbre because it need a break-in period and I just started to use it. But I really like what I am hearing. I will be posting more in the coming days.
 So, for the time being Bravo! to all you guys at Alo and to all of this forum's contributors that guided me to the choice.
 Ciao
 Alessandro
  
 ps.: for those complaining for the price or the ended pre-order, please note that custom clearance here in Italy charged  me 172 €... So thanks to the pre-order I could mitigate the impact...


----------



## meomap

mojo65 said:


> Hello to everybody, I am new to the forum even though I have been reading from time to time recently.
> 
> I've received last week my new V5 that I just had the chance to listen to for a few time now, 3 albums for the sake of precision. It is a big leap from the FiiO E7 I was using so far, it was expected for sure because of the price but it is always a pleasure to be reassured about blind purchases like this.
> 
> ...




Yup, those three categories are characteristics of a good tube design. Noticing the soundstage expanding a little more with k10c and Utopia, about 1 inch more out of your side head. I don't feel like that with new Rx and CDM.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

meomap said:


> Listening to Utopia last night, the vocal sounds a little too much of " ssshh". When word has "s" in it. Switched to Phillips 6111, vocal sounds with "s" normally. This is how I can described it. Don't the affect on my k10c yet. Maybe, u can listen to vocal then switch the tube and also listen to the same song couple times.
> Raytheon 6832 is powerful though.


 

 I haven't been hearing what you did...
  
 It's hard to A/B this since I only have one Cv5 and no switching circuitry... but my impressions were that the stock 6111 has a little bit less bass gain, little quieter noise floor, maybe a little more gain in the lower mids (but hard to say if it just seems that way because there's less gain in the bass), and maybe a little less susceptible to RFI (though I honestly have no idea if it's just coincidental).
  
 My preference so far is the stock tube, but maybe once my Rx comes back from the factory I'll switch back to the 6832 for a little variety in sound.
  
 I can say though that lately RFI hasn't been nearly as bad of an issue as the first time I tried it. Earlier, anytime someone even walked by with a smartphone I'd get a ton of noise. Now I can listen at the office with hardly a buzz. Not sure what the factors were... I swapped to the stock tube, removed the Rx from the stack, replaced the long(er) 6" interconnect to the Cv5 with a green line interconnect. I assume the shorter cable has less of an antenna effect and the green line cable is beefier so I presume it has better shielding or isolation. I should probably try a more controlled experiment at some point.


----------



## meomap

grumpyoldguy said:


> I haven't been hearing what you did...
> 
> It's hard to A/B this since I only have one Cv5 and no switching circuitry... but my impressions were that the stock 6111 has a little bit less bass gain, little quieter noise floor, maybe a little more gain in the lower mids (but hard to say if it just seems that way because there's less gain in the bass), and maybe a little less susceptible to RFI (though I honestly have no idea if it's just coincidental).
> 
> ...




Typing right now using phone and listening to Cv5 with no RFI. Putting the phone right next Cv5 and no noise as well.
Using ALO mini to mini from qp1r to Cv5 and listening you Utopia right now.
Using stock tube right now.
Will test 6832 later again to compare or test them in my CDM to see and compare to my Ray 6111 tubes as well.
Ray 6832 maybe too powerful for vocal though.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

meomap said:


> Typing right now using phone and listening to Cv5 with no RFI. Putting the phone right next Cv5 and no noise as well.
> Using ALO mini to mini from qp1r to Cv5 and listening you Utopia right now.
> Using stock tube right now.
> Will test 6832 later again to compare or test them in my CDM to see and compare to my Ray 6111 tubes as well.
> Ray 6832 maybe too powerful for vocal though.


 
  
 You should only get noise when your phone is actively transmitting, and only on certain bands. Try running an internet speed test app with your phone next to the Cv5... you might hear something. Or the tower in your region could be operating on a different band and you'll never hear anything. In my region, the LTE band causes RF interference but HSPA does not.
  
 I wish there was a user accessible register interface to these radios and some status register to indicate transmit frequency, power, local backoff, etc. But apparently the consumer phone industry thinks we're too dumb to know what it means.


----------



## doc0075579

Received mine today!  have it paired with my AK380 Black and LCD-2 and the sounds is great!  It has no problem driving the 2's, but comes up a little short on my LCD-4's (Which is totally expected, I have a Moon neo 430 that drive those)  .


----------



## figaro69

Received mine today. I have many portable headamps and it always seemed like I had to compromise on sound with my on-the-go rig.  Not anymore.  Best sounding portable amp I've ever heard.  Really small compared to the Continental V2 I bought several years ago.  I've loved the V2 for a long time, but the V5 runs circles around it.  This V5 is powerful, yet it wields its power with a velvet glove.  Great bass...nicely textured, never bloated...just right.  Mids simply inhabit the happy zone every audiophile craves...nothing more to say about that.  The treble is extended, clean, sweet....just perfect.  This is a darker-sounding amp that has great extension at both ends.  Amazing job by Ken and everyone at ALO.   I listen almost exclusively to classical music.  Right now I am listening to the V5 with my McIntosh Headphones (by the way, the best closed back headphones ever created as far as I am concerned).  Not using any fancy DACS...I have a huge CD collection I just use a cheap Sony portable CD player (i.e., the D-EJ011, to be exact....used to cost about 40 bucks).  This is the last portable headamp I will ever buy since it will certainly never get any better than this.  By the way, wonderful imaging and soundstage.  If your are a classical music lover, this is it.  WOW!  By the way, Ken was right...no baground hiss when using the Shure SE846s and JH Laylas even at quite high volumes (the V2 hissed more than a wild cat when using it with IEMs).


----------



## mscott58

figaro69 said:


> Received mine today. I have many portable headamps and it always seemed like I had to compromise on sound with my on-the-go rig.  Not anymore.  Best sounding portable amp I've ever heard.  Really small compared to the Continental V2 I bought several years ago.  I've loved the V2 for a long time, but the V5 runs circles around it.  This V5 is powerful, yet it wields its power with a velvet glove.  Great bass...nicely textured, never bloated...just right.  Mids simply inhabit the happy zone every audiophile craves...nothing more to say about that.  The treble is extended, clean, sweet....just perfect.  This is a darker-sounding amp that has great extension at both ends.  Amazing job by Ken and everyone at ALO.   I listen almost exclusively to classical music.  Right now I am listening to the V5 with my McIntosh Headphones (by the way, the best closed back headphones ever created as far as I am concerned).  Not using any fancy DACS...I have a huge CD collection I just use a cheap Sony portable CD player (i.e., the D-EJ011, to be exact....used to cost about 40 bucks).  This is the last portable headamp I will ever buy since it will certainly never get any better than this.  By the way, wonderful imaging and soundstage.  If your are a classical music lover, this is it.  WOW!


 
 Rip your CD's to FLAC level 0, hook it up to a Chord Mojo and the portable lovin' will only get better! Cheers


----------



## figaro69

mscott58 said:


> Rip your CD's to FLAC level 0, hook it up to a Chord Mojo and the portable lovin' will only get better! Cheers


 

 ​Too much work....nah, I'm pretty happy as it is.


----------



## meomap

Hi,

Test the GE 6021 vs stock tube.
Sub_bass is showing up a little bit more. More refined details for violin, viola, cello, and background.
Make listening to orchestra music more enjoyable. This is through my k10c.
Have not test it through Utopia yet.


----------



## jlbrach

I must say i was very pleasantly surprised by how small and compact the amp is.....very portable and great for on the go listening


----------



## d marc0

My V5 arrived at thesoundfreq hotdesk today! Thanks Alo Audio for the swift distribution of pre-orders.

Initial impressions... Build Quality is up there with the best in the market. It sounds like a winner too! Just a few tracks tested with the HD650, source is a Macbook with Audirvana to Dragonfly Red. Great synergy!


----------



## hpnutz

Ken, Vinnie, et al-
Thank you so much for such a wonderful product- AGAIN! CV5 has taken my portable rig to new heights.


----------



## KB

hpnutz said:


> Ken, Vinnie, et al-
> Thank you so much for such a wonderful product- AGAIN! CV5 has taken my portable rig to new heights.


 
  
 Word! Thank you all for your support and sharing your thought, photos and impressions!! 
  
 Vinnie and I are really happy with the evolution of this amp, we have come a long way and let the music only get better and better.
  
 Ken


----------



## hpnutz

This amp really shines with my full sized cans but with the Andromedas- they have gone SUPERNOVA! Yes there is a slight noise floor with these guys since they are so sensitive, but once you hear the music you won't care IMHO. One portable amp to rule them all! Cheers


----------



## Mark S

Can this amp drive the abyss headphones?


----------



## doc0075579

Not sure about the abyss, but it struggled a bit with my LCD-4. It's volume was ok, it just sounded a bit thinner . That's the best I can describe it .


----------



## Mark S

I understand what you mean. Thx.


----------



## ashkantavakoly

Can any one compare mojo+cv5 with Hifiman 901s or lotoo paw gold in sound quality?


----------



## mscott58

ashkantavakoly said:


> Can any one compare mojo+cv5 with Hifiman 901s or lotoo paw gold in sound quality?


 
 It's been a while since I last listened to the 901s or the Paw Gold (actually, almost exactly a year ago at the 2015 RMAF) but I from memory I personally very much prefer to sound of the Mojo + CV5 (in fact it's what I'm listening to right now). The Mojo/CV5 combo has all the great detail retrieval and almost analog-like sound of the Mojo with the warmth and emotion of a the CV5's tube amp. For portable use I've never heard better, although the stack of them with my AK100 is not the smallest/lightest thing. I'd recommend it for anyone seeking the best portable sound but not for anyone who is more concerned about ease of portability. Cheers


----------



## jlbrach

It drives the HEK quite easily...I am sure it would have no issue with cans such as the HD800,the Ether series and the LCD-3.....on the other hand given how difficult it is to drive the LCD-4 I would suggest that it is a desktop can....the Utopia on the other hand is easy to drive


----------



## figaro69

Wonderful sound with the Shure SE846 IEMs being driven by the V5.  The Shures have never sounded better.  By the way, I cannot detect even a hint of hiss even at rather loud listening levels!


----------



## Skyfall

Any comparison between CV5 (nkotb) vs other kids that's been around the block ie. Mk3B+, Duet, Intruder, Fostex Hp V1 or anything?
 I miss the good ol' portable shoot out..


----------



## Armx

Hi Ken, i thought we get genuine leather case for every CV5 purchase??
I just got mine today, but no leather case?!
Or is there something i missed?


----------



## meomap

armx said:


> Hi Ken, i thought we get genuine leather case for every CV5 purchase??
> I just got mine today, but no leather case?!
> Or is there something i missed?




Was it preordered time frame?


----------



## meomap

I meant preordered price.


----------



## Armx

meomap said:


> I meant preordered price.




Yes it was a preorder. I should get it, no?


----------



## meomap

armx said:


> Yes it was a preorder. I should get it, no?




Yes, I got mine with preordered price. U should pm Ken, personally.


----------



## Armx

meomap said:


> Yes, I got mine with preordered price. U should pm Ken, personally.



Will do, thanks for the info


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Some questions about tubes:

1. What are some other tubes I can try with the Cv5 apart from the stock tube and Raytheon 6832 available from ALO?

2. Where is the best place to get them (most reputable dealers/retailers)?

3. Can I just solder them to one of the bare PCBs available from ALO? Which one?

4. What is the pinout?


----------



## meomap

grumpyoldguy said:


> Some questions about tubes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. I have GE 6021, Ray 6111. Really enjoying with GE 6021 inside Cv5 right now.
2. ALO. Or try searching Google with mini vacuum tubes.
3.yes if you can see all nine pins. My eyes are very bad to do that. Have to be Dual Triode pcb, black color pcb. Not green color one, single Triode type.
4. Have to ask Ken from ALO for that info.

Hopes these info help u a little bit.


----------



## meomap

Hi,
After testing out Cv5 for more one week with Cv5 with QP1R and old ipod touch, I love the soundstage, imaging, and tubey sounds.
Switched back to the new Rx, and the sounds are terrible compared to Cv5: almost can't feel imaging, no soundstage, and tubey sounds from drums, acoustic bass, and lots of other instruments are lifeless.
I enjoy more using Cv5 over CDM with k10c, ie800, and new Utopia.

Well, time to sell the new Rx.


----------



## KB

grumpyoldguy said:


> Some questions about tubes:
> 
> 1. What are some other tubes I can try with the Cv5 apart from the stock tube and Raytheon 6832 available from ALO?
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Grumpyoldguy,
  
 You can use dual triode tubes of the submini type so, 6111, 6021, 6112, 6BF7, and 6832. There may be others that will work. We have not really put other single tubes other than the 6832 on our website yet. But you can buy the unpopulated PCB here.
  
https://www.aloaudio.com/product-category/accessories/
  
 Just be sure to buy the dual triode black PCB and not the green one.
  
 I would try ebay, just search for the above types...
  
 I also have green label Phillips 6111s I have cryo treated I will get up soon. 
  
 I have a few videos I made regarding tube rolling, it is located on the CDM page here, look for the "Video" link.
  
https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/continental-dual-mono/
  
 We use to make a lot more videos, you can see some of them here for fun. FYI
  
https://vimeo.com/aloaudio/videos
  
 Thanks!
  
 Ken


----------



## lbbef

Ken,

Any possibility you guys would be offering the Raytheon 6111 or Thomson 6111 tubes? (the tubes used in Cv2 and Cv3)


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

kb said:


> Hey Grumpyoldguy,
> 
> You can use dual triode tubes of the submini type so, 6111, 6021, 6112, 6BF7, and 6832. There may be others that will work. We have not really put other single tubes other than the 6832 on our website yet. But you can buy the unpopulated PCB here.
> 
> ...




Thanks Ken. I ordered a couple of tubes from your site to start. Maybe when I have a little more free time in a few weeks I'll order some blank PCBs and find some other tubes to try. I'll check out some of those videos too.


----------



## Mojo65

Hi guys, I have a doubt that may be some among you may help me to solve. Now that this beautiful amp is on my rig it is time to exploit it at its best with a new pair of headphones.
  
 I am looking at few top headphones and I would like to get some advice on driveability. Among those I am considering there is the Ether C that appears to have 92 db sensitivity and I wonder if this could be an issue with the V5.
 So far I did not tested it with headphones below 100 db.
  
 Thanks in advance for your contributions.
 Alessandro


----------



## jfoxlim

meomap said:


> Hi,
> After testing out Cv5 for more one week with Cv5 with QP1R and old ipod touch, I love the soundstage, imaging, and tubey sounds.
> Switched back to the new Rx, and the sounds are terrible compared to Cv5: almost can't feel imaging, no soundstage, and tubey sounds from drums, acoustic bass, and lots of other instruments are lifeless.
> I enjoy more using Cv5 over CDM with k10c, ie800, and new Utopia.
> ...


 

 I like tube portable amps well tube sound over all, can't wait to test drive and listen to it.


----------



## deutschemark

mojo65 said:


> Hi guys, I have a doubt that may be some among you may help me to solve. Now that this beautiful amp is on my rig it is time to exploit it at its best with a new pair of headphones.
> 
> I am looking at few top headphones and I would like to get some advice on driveability. Among those I am considering there is the Ether C that appears to have 92 db sensitivity and I wonder if this could be an issue with the V5.
> So far I did not tested it with headphones below 100 db.
> ...




I highly recommend the Focal Elear. It's super easy to drive. My CV5 is about 1/4 of the way turned up and it's really loud.


----------



## 35FLE

Anyone tested the CV5 + Kse1500 combo?


----------



## x RELIC x

35fle said:


> Anyone tested the CV5 + Kse1500 combo?




As the Shure KSE1500 is an electrostatic IEM you can only use the amp that it comes with. You can not use the Cv5 with it.


----------



## 35FLE

x relic x said:


> As the Shure KSE1500 is an electrostatic IEM you can only use the amp that it comes with. You can not use the Cv5 with it.


 
 I was thinking double amp.


----------



## Mojo65

deutschemark said:


> I highly recommend the Focal Elear. It's super easy to drive. My CV5 is about 1/4 of the way turned up and it's really loud.


 
  
 Hi Deutschmark, thank you, I agree that it could be a nice option but the Elear is an open back and I need a closed one. If not I would really like to test the V5-Elear match.
 Have a good day.
 Alessandro


----------



## lbbef

Just got my Cv5 today! Like finally after such a long wait. 
 Gonna let it burn in a bit before I post some impressions.
  
 Just wanna check, the unit doesn't come with an allen key to open it up right?
  
 Regarding the noise while charging issue, when I plug it into the wall wart, I'm getting a buzzing sound. But through my 5V linear power supply, I'm getting 0 noise at all.
  
 Ken, when the Cv5 is plugged into USB, its it using the USB power or the battery power?


----------



## lafeuill

mojo65 said:


> Hi guys, I have a doubt that may be some among you may help me to solve. Now that this beautiful amp is on my rig it is time to exploit it at its best with a new pair of headphones.
> 
> I am looking at few top headphones and I would like to get some advice on driveability. Among those I am considering there is the Ether C that appears to have 92 db sensitivity and I wonder if this could be an issue with the V5.
> So far I did not tested it with headphones below 100 db.
> ...


 
  
 The closed Ether Flow is a good candidate. Cv5 drives it fine, very good set.
  
 I can also say that it drives my LCD2 rev2.2 (non fazor) beautifully.


----------



## Mojo65

lafeuill said:


> The closed Ether Flow is a good candidate. Cv5 drives it fine, very good set.
> 
> I can also say that it drives my LCD2 rev2.2 (non fazor) beautifully.


 
 Thank you for your comment.
 Have a good day
 Alessandro


----------



## deutschemark

Has anyone tried the 6832 tube?


----------



## mscott58

deutschemark said:


> Has anyone tried the 6832 tube?


 
 In the CV5?


----------



## deutschemark

Yes. In the CV5. I'm trying to decide if I want to pick one up from Alo. I'm placing an order for another item soon.


----------



## mscott58

deutschemark said:


> Yes. In the CV5. I'm trying to decide if I want to pick one up from Alo. I'm placing an order for another item soon.


 
 I really enjoy the 6832 tube in the CV5. I've had the 6832 in my current CV5 the whole time, although the pre-production CV5 I had used the 6111. So both are good, but I would agree with Ken that the 6832 gives it a little extra oomph - slightly warmer and incrementally bigger soundstage. YMMV of course, but I'd consider the $20 well spent. Cheers 
  
 PS - Also will be trying out the 6832's in the CDM, although there's the risk that it will get even hotter (the 6832 runs 400mA versus 300mA on the stock 6111's), which is saying something. Maybe could use it as an emergency oven?


----------



## meomap

mscott58 said:


> I really enjoy the 6832 tube in the CV5. I've had the 6832 in my current CV5 the whole time, although the pre-production CV5 I had used the 6111. So both are good, but I would agree with Ken that the 6832 gives it a little extra oomph - slightly warmer and incrementally bigger soundstage. YMMV of course, but I'd consider the $20 well spent. Cheers
> 
> PS - Also will be trying out the 6832's in the CDM, although there's the risk that it will get even hotter (the 6832 runs 400mA versus 300mA on the stock 6111's), which is saying something. Maybe could use it as an emergency oven?


 

 I might listen to 6832 again in Cv5. I thought it was too shouty for the voice with Utopia. That's why I took it out and tested with GE 6021 and much better after that.
 Stock 6111 is still nice.
 Ray 6111 in CDM are still very good.
 What the hell_will test 6832 in CDM today and see.


----------



## mscott58

Was having some fun with my CV5 stack today at my desk (usually use it for portable duty) and plugged my Mr. Speakers Ether C's (1.1) into the CV5. More than enough power for the C's. In fact on the "H" gain setting I can blow my ears out using the CV5! And they also sound really awesome. Good stuff Ken. Cheers


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

deutschemark said:


> Has anyone tried the 6832 tube?




Yes. 

More bass gain, overall louder, slightly higher noise floor, way more susceptible to RFI. 

Comparisons above against stock 6111. 

I like the 6832 a lot, but it was too susceptible to RFI for me to use at work. 

I'm currently using the GE 6021. It sounds pretty similar to the stock 6111 to me. Maybe a little more bass gain, but not as much as the 6832. But as I've mentioned before, I have no way of easily AB(X)ing to be sure. 6021 seems pretty tolerant of RFI comparatively speaking. I could swear Philips 6111WA sounds identical to stock 6111 tube with same characteristics.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

I don't know why I didn't mess around with EQ before. 

Using the GE 6021. 

3dB low shelf at 75Hz for a little more thump in the bass, bell shaped gain in the mids and high Q boost at 5K to bring the vocals to the front... This is the best combo I've heard so far.


----------



## KB

lbbef said:


> Just got my Cv5 today! Like finally after such a long wait.
> Gonna let it burn in a bit before I post some impressions.
> 
> Just wanna check, the unit doesn't come with an allen key to open it up right?
> ...


 
 ibbef,
  
 Good call on the linear regulated power supply, still I do not think you will be able to play it perpetually while plugged in, same for playing and charging off the USB.
  
 Ken


----------



## meomap

grumpyoldguy said:


> I don't know why I didn't mess around with EQ before.
> 
> Using the GE 6021.
> 
> 3dB low shelf at 75Hz for a little more thump in the bass, bell shaped gain in the mids and high Q boost at 5K to bring the vocals to the front... This is the best combo I've heard so far.


 

 I see GE 6021 has more of your tube balancing sound, like a big system setup but scale it down to your ears. That's why I am enjoying this tube in the Cv5 right now.
 Tube rolling is fun.
 Maybe, I should buy some more GE for spare in the future before it's gone again.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Black looks smexy


----------



## jeffri

One question I have in mind, is the tube from CDM compatible with CV5? Thanks


----------



## lbbef

I like silver


----------



## mscott58

jeffri said:


> One question I have in mind, is the tube from CDM compatible with CV5? Thanks


 
 Yes, as long as it is one of the dual triode tubes (such as the 6011) and not a single triode (like the 5719). If you're ever wondering the easiest way to check is to see what color the small circuit board is that's attached to the end of the tube. If it's black then it's a dual triode (and therefore compatible with CV5), if it's green it's a single triode (and won't work with the CV5). Take a look at the "Accessories" page at ALOAUDIO.COM to see what they look like - https://www.aloaudio.com/product-category/accessories/. Cheers


----------



## mscott58

grumpyoldguy said:


> Yes.
> 
> More bass gain, overall louder, slightly higher noise floor, way more susceptible to RFI.
> 
> ...


 
 This is really weird, as I have had the complete opposite experience. The prototype CV5 I had at first was fitted with the 6111 and had real issues with RFI/EMI. Now the production CV5 I have has almost no issues with RFI/EMI and is fitted with the 6832. Hmmm...Fascinating dear Watson...


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mscott58 said:


> This is really weird, as I have had the complete opposite experience. The prototype CV5 I had at first was fitted with the 6111 and had real issues with RFI/EMI. Now the production CV5 I have has almost no issues with RFI/EMI and is fitted with the 6832. Hmmm...Fascinating dear Watson...




What frequency band does your phone operate on in your area?

The LTE band used by the towers in my area cause significant RFI problems when using the 6832. My phone can be 10 ft away and the Cv5 would still pick it up. The phone I use as a transport I can force to HSPA preferred mode on a different band so no issues there. Can't do it with my work phone though, and can't control what others use at work. 

Stock tube will still pick it up but has better rejection for this frequency. 

Of course you might be on a different freq and rejection characteristics there might be different.


----------



## jeffri

mscott58 said:


> Yes, as long as it is one of the dual triode tubes (such as the 6011) and not a single triode (like the 5719). If you're ever wondering the easiest way to check is to see what color the small circuit board is that's attached to the end of the tube. If it's black then it's a dual triode (and therefore compatible with CV5), if it's green it's a single triode (and won't work with the CV5). Take a look at the "Accessories" page at ALOAUDIO.COM to see what they look like - https://www.aloaudio.com/product-category/accessories/. Cheers




Awesome, thanks!


----------



## mscott58

grumpyoldguy said:


> What frequency band does your phone operate on in your area?
> 
> The LTE band used by the towers in my area cause significant RFI problems when using the 6832. My phone can be 10 ft away and the Cv5 would still pick it up. The phone I use as a transport I can force to HSPA preferred mode on a different band so no issues there. Can't do it with my work phone though, and can't control what others use at work.
> 
> ...


 
 Mine's LTE as well and I had the same issues as you with my first CV5 (which had the 6111), but not now with the new CV5 (with the 6832). Interesting indeed.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mscott58 said:


> Mine's LTE as well and I had the same issues as you with my first CV5 (which had the 6111), but not now with the new CV5 (with the 6832). Interesting indeed.




As I mentioned the LTE band is important. Some frequencies appear to be better rejected than others. 

Try getting a 1-3GHz sig gen with digital mod capability or arb and a whip antenna... Play around and see what you get.


----------



## deutschemark

Can anyone provide any more impressions of the 6832 tube?


----------



## meomap

deutschemark said:


> Can anyone provide any more impressions of the 6832 tube?




Have not retest yet. Still enjoying GE.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Received Cv5 today. It's awesome what ALO has put into this small package! really good sounding.
 But I have to say, I still prefer CDM over it. CDM is a beast in sound. Cv5 is too for its size. 
 To me CDM has better basscontrol, better soundstage and dynamics in total. It sounds more musical to my ears.
  
 And CDM is also A LOT easier to disassemble, tube rolling on Cv5 is very hard. I had massive problems getting the PCB back in, as the LED thing just stood in the way, had to force it back in.
  
 Cv5 is an extremely beautiful machine btw. 
  
 Tested with Andromeda.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

waynewoondirts said:


> Received Cv5 today. It's awesome what ALO has put into this small package! really good sounding.
> But I have to say, I still prefer CDM over it. CDM is a beast in sound. Cv5 is too for its size.
> To me CDM has better basscontrol, better soundstage and dynamics in total. It sounds more musical to my ears.
> 
> ...




You shouldn't have to force anything.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

grumpyoldguy said:


> You shouldn't have to force anything.




Right? Well now the LED thing is a little chipped, but it's all put back together...


----------



## mscott58

Anyone who loves the CV5 should take a serious look at the new line of ALO/Campfire Audio IEM's. I've personally been paring the new CA Dorado's with the CV5 to great results - some of the best I've ever heard. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/823337/campfire-audio-vega-and-dorado-and-lyra-ii-head-fi-tv
  
 Cheers


----------



## deutschemark

Does anyone have tips for replacing the tube. I just ordered a new tube from Ken and want to put it in without breaking my nice new amp! This is my first tube amp by the way so I have no experience.


----------



## KB

deutschemark said:


> Does anyone have tips for replacing the tube. I just ordered a new tube from Ken and want to put it in without breaking my nice new amp! This is my first tube amp by the way so I have no experience.


 
  

remove the screws and knob set screw
remove the knob
remove the bottom plate carefully as the battery will be taped to the bottom plate.
carefully remove the PCB board, you can un plug the battery also
the stock tube is foam taped to the PCB board so you will need to pull the stock tube off the 8 pin header
pull the 6111 tube back and off the 8 pin header to free it.
install you 6832 tube the same way the 6111 came off.
re tape the 6832
  
 Then re assemble and your good,
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## deutschemark

Thanks!


----------



## WayneWoondirts

HFN posted a very informative review of the Cv5, paired it with an arsenal of sources and head- and earphones plus also writes about rolling in the Raytheon tube.
 Includes comparisons to other ALO amps.
  
 Check it:
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/review-alo-audio-continental-v5-cdm-competition/


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

waynewoondirts said:


> HFN posted a very informative review of the Cv5, paired it with an arsenal of sources and head- and earphones plus also writes about rolling in the Raytheon tube.
> Includes comparisons to other ALO amps.
> 
> Check it:
> ...




No measurements 

You would think these major outlets would be able to easily afford some of the nicest acoustic band test equipment...

Nice article though, thanks for the link.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

grumpyoldguy said:


> No measurements
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nathan's the one that does the measurements over at headfonia.
 Lieven trusts his ears for measurements... He wrote the article


----------



## Ultrainferno

waynewoondirts said:


> Nathan's the one that does the measurements over at headfonia.
> Lieven trusts his ears for measurements... He wrote the article


 
  


grumpyoldguy said:


> No measurements
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 And the measurements are posted on Ohm Image mostly.
 But thanks for the compliment


----------



## Mojo65

Hi, I went through the review on HFN and I partially disagree/agree on a few points. Certainly I am still burnin-in the amp and it will evolve. To me the CV5 does not sound "light" as they say, it is pretty solid indeed. 
  
 Some days ago I choose to listen some music using the Sennheiser HD380 that I put aside for some time because I was not really satisfied. With the CV5 is a whole other story, I was surprised how good this combo is. The 380 sound much more solid that I remembered with a higher resolution in the mids and trebles and a great bass.
  
 In this respect I may agree on that review for the "picky" side of the amp, in this case it was for the better. For me it has been a big economical effort but I cannot regret at all. It is growing and sound really good, I am enjoying it every day more.
 Since I had a very good opportunity on a discounted Shure 1540 that is on its way to me I will post some impressions on these as well.
  
 Bye
 Alessandro


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mojo65 said:


> Certainly I am still burnin-in the amp and it will evolve.


 
  
 This topic is of great curiosity to me, particularly since I know very little about the material science involved in part selection and design. I know some anecdotal things, like diamond filament resistors are more stable over temperature, but not necessarily why...
  
 So how does "burn in" actually change the physical properties of the components??


----------



## mscott58

grumpyoldguy said:


> This topic is of great curiosity to me, particularly since I know very little about the material science involved in part selection and design. I know some anecdotal things, like diamond filament resistors are more stable over temperature, but not necessarily why...
> 
> So how does "burn in" actually change the physical properties of the components??


 
 There are tons of threads on this across the net and here within HF, such as this one that appears to be mostly about HP burn-in: http://www.head-fi.org/t/663773/is-burn-in-real-or-placebo, and this one that discusses amp burn-in: http://www.head-fi.org/t/128871/amp-burn-in-what-actually-happens. 
  
 Probably best not to go totally off-topic here, but instead have a read through such existing threads. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Mojo65

grumpyoldguy said:


> This topic is of great curiosity to me, particularly since I know very little about the material science involved in part selection and design. I know some anecdotal things, like diamond filament resistors are more stable over temperature, but not necessarily why...
> 
> So how does "burn in" actually change the physical properties of the components??


 
  
 Hi, I had the same curiosity but never found clear scientific bases or reliable sources. However I often had to do with components/devices that were benefitting for some hours of operation. Tubes does that basically as like as speakers and headphones.
 But I mostly enjoy listeneing through nice devices rather that scientifically analyze them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 bye
 Alessandro


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mscott58 said:


> There are tons of threads on this across the net and here within HF, such as this one that appears to be mostly about HP burn-in: http://www.head-fi.org/t/663773/is-burn-in-real-or-placebo, and this one that discusses amp burn-in: http://www.head-fi.org/t/128871/amp-burn-in-what-actually-happens.
> 
> Probably best not to go totally off-topic here, but instead have a read through such existing threads.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 Thanks for the links... sounds like it's almost unanimous opinion that burning in an amp doesn't actually change anything. Headphones are a little more divided.
  
 Unfortunately I didn't see any posts that got into anything more than opinion regardless of for or against. For example, I don't think it would be a very large leap of faith to hypothesize that perhaps the elasticity of a diaphragm on a headphone driver could change overtime, leading to changes in sound. But nobody really delved in the physics about it. 
  
 Guess I'll have to keep researching, sorry for the distraction. 
  


mojo65 said:


> Hi, I had the same curiosity but never found clear scientific bases or reliable sources. However I often had to do with components/devices that were benefitting for some hours of operation. Tubes does that basically as like as speakers and headphones.
> But I mostly enjoy listeneing through nice devices rather that scientifically analyze them
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Fair enough. That's a good response. Thanks.


----------



## mscott58

grumpyoldguy said:


> Thanks for the links... sounds like it's almost unanimous opinion that burning in an amp doesn't actually change anything. Headphones are a little more divided.
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't see any posts that got into anything more than opinion regardless of for or against. For example, I don't think it would be a very large leap of faith to hypothesize that perhaps the elasticity of a diaphragm on a headphone driver could change overtime, leading to changes in sound. But nobody really delved in the physics about it.
> 
> ...


 
 Having been in this hobby for a while (and focused on 2-channel systems for long before HF) and having used/owned a bunch of gear, both SS and tube (and without distracting from the topic too far) I do have some high-level thoughts on burn-in. I'm also an engineer who works now in the field of human psychology, so I try to look at things from both a quant/qual viewpoint as well as understand that some things we know and can explain while others we just have to experience and not care if others don't agree. And again, these points are all IMHO/YMMV/etc. and based on my personal experiences. 
  
 1) Burn-in on dynamic drivers is real. The moving parts in a dynamic driver can take a while to settle-in and can result in different sounds. One of my favorite pairs of bookshelf speakers sounded like crap for the first day or two, with weird vibrations and reverberations before it burned-in/broke-in. After that they were sublime. 
 2) Tubes take a while to warm up and sound their best. Anyone old enough to remember when a) there were lots of Radioshack stores, and b) the stores use to sell vacuum tubes and have a big console tube-tester, knows that tubes need to come to their steady-state temperature before they operate optimally. 
 3) Burn-in on BA, plannar, estat or SS gear - not sure. I can see logic for why capacitors and resistors and a few other components can take a while to get their internal pathways settled, and also know that people will scream from the rooftops that this is true or false - I'm not that worried about it. 
 4) Brain burn-in - totally real. It takes a while to get used to the sound and presentation of new gear. Now is the gear changing or is our perception changing or both? Not sure, and honestly don't care. I do always let my new gear play continuously for a few days no matter what - if for no other reason than it makes me feel good. And isn't that what this hobby is (or should be) about? 
  
 Cheers
  
 (and yes, I just jumped into a topic that I suggested shouldn't be discussed in depth here - my bad).


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mscott58 said:


> Having been in this hobby for a while (and focused on 2-channel systems for long before HF) and having used/owned a bunch of gear, both SS and tube (and without distracting from the topic too far) I do have some high-level thoughts on burn-in. I'm also an engineer who works now in the field of human psychology, so I try to look at things from both a quant/qual viewpoint as well as understand that some things we know and can explain while others we just have to experience and not care if others don't agree. And again, these points are all IMHO/YMMV/etc. and based on my personal experiences.
> 
> 1) Burn-in on dynamic drivers is real. The moving parts in a dynamic driver can take a while to settle-in and can result in different sounds. One of my favorite pairs of bookshelf speakers sounded like crap for the first day or two, with weird vibrations and reverberations before it burned-in/broke-in. After that they were sublime.
> 2) Tubes take a while to warm up and sound their best. Anyone old enough to remember when a) their were lots of Radioshack stores, and b) the stores use to sell vacuum tubes and have a big console tube-tester, knows that tubes need to come to their steady-state temperature before they operate optimally.
> ...


 
  
 An engineer and knowledgable about psychology? Man, do you realize how many endless arguments on these forums you could end?
  
 Your points seem to line up with what I would intuitively expect. Not that that's any sort of metric to which things should be measured, of course... I'm by no means knowledgeable about this particular topic, as I've mentioned before. But it does make me a little more confident in my understanding.


----------



## meomap

Hi,

Just as suspected, the 6832 tube did not produce the tube characteristics like 6111 or 6021.
I swapped out the 6832 last night for the 2nd time and listened to again.
DoNT like it sound.
Same thing from , Nathan, the reviewer stated.
With 6832, it's like Rx but stronger. It sounds like solid state with 6832.
Well, going back GE 6021 tonight for sure.


----------



## mscott58

Looks like I need to crack open the CDM and try one of the Mullards in the CV5!


----------



## meomap

mscott58 said:


> Looks like I need to crack open the CDM and try one of the Mullards in the CV5!




Got a spare one for sale?
Sounds if you want to hear old style tubey sound then u need to use low output tube.
Ray website said 6832 is medium output tube.

So. 6111, 6112, 6021 or under are low output which is great match for old tube sound.
I guess my hearing is not old yet.


----------



## shigzeo

meomap said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just as suspected, the 6832 tube did not produce the tube characteristics like 6111 or 6021.
> I swapped out the 6832 last night for the 2nd time and listened to again.
> ...


 

 Unless we are talking about the CDM, about which I did write, Headfonia's review was written by Lieven. I've only heard pre-production units of the CV5 at Fujiya Avic's show back in May.


----------



## meomap

shigzeo said:


> Unless we are talking about the CDM, about which I did write, Headfonia's review was written by Lieven. I've only heard pre-production units of the CV5 at Fujiya Avic's show back in May.




Sorry about . Cudos to Lieven. His hearings are comparing to my impressions from the review.


----------



## Ultrainferno

meomap said:


> Sorry about . Cudos to Lieven. His hearings are comparing to my impressions from the review.


 
  
 Thanks man.


----------



## Wuthoqquan

armx said:


> Hi Ken, i thought we get genuine leather case for every CV5 purchase??
> I just got mine today, but no leather case?!
> Or is there something i missed?




I also got mine without a leather case... Not sure what was the deal about the leather case, since the CV5 user leaflet does not provide a clear list of the accessories included in the package. My CV5 arrived in a packaging identical to the RX one. The accessories box included the following: one mesh nylon pouch, two rubber bands, one standard USB cable and one power supply.

Is the leather case meant to be part of the standard pack of accessories that is provided with the Continental v5?

The missing leather case is not a deal breaker of course... since I'm really impressed by the CV5, starting from its build quality, which is really of a much higher level when comparing it to the RX. It looks beautiful and feel amazingly sturdy! I will certainly get back with more comments on the actual sound qualities of this new gem from Alo Audio. For the moment, I'd just like to point out that - in my opinion - the review on Headfonia is strangely too dismissive (if I may say so) and nitpicking on aspects that are far away from the initial and very positive impression I got from this compact but powerful and musical amp.

Back to the leather case... I'd be more than happy to order one if it's indeed an optional accessory that requires a separate purchase, since it looks really nice and worth having one. I'd just like to get more precise infos, so as to understand whether it's inclusion in the first batch of orders was a special limited offer or if it is really meant to be provided with every CV5.


----------



## mscott58

wuthoqquan said:


> For the moment, I'd just like to point out that - in my opinion - the review on Headfonia is strangely too dismissive (if I may say so) and nitpicking on aspects that are far away from the initial and very positive impression I got from this compact but powerful and musical amp.


 
 Totally agree. The CV5 is an amazing amp for its size, weight and price IMHO. I got to it more often than my CDM lately. Cheers


----------



## meomap

wuthoqquan said:


> I also got mine without a leather case... Not sure what was the deal about the leather case, since the CV5 user leaflet does not provide a clear list of the accessories included in the package. My CV5 arrived in a packaging identical to the RX one. The accessories box included the following: one mesh nylon pouch, two rubber bands, one standard USB cable and one power supply.
> 
> Is the leather case meant to be part of the standard pack of accessories that is provided with the Continental v5?
> 
> ...




Ken mentioned in this thread the leather came with it during preordered price only.


----------



## Wuthoqquan

meomap said:


> Ken mentioned in this thread the leather came with it during preordered price only.




Many thanks for clarifying this point

I actually had the impression the leather case was a special bonus for those who preordered before the official release date of the CV5. Anyway, hope Alo will make the case available as a separate purchase, since it really looks nice and a perfect match to the CV5!

Thanks again!


----------



## Wuthoqquan

meomap said:


> Well, going back GE 6021 tonight for sure.



Looks like the GE 6021 is the tube you like the most!

Guess I will place an order soon, although I'm still intrigued by the 6832 as well, which is currently no longer available!
I was also wondering if the Phillips 6111WA on the Alo shop is exactly the same tube as the stock 6111 that comes with the CV5.

So far, I'm literally amazed by the CV5!!! It is astonishingly musical, well balanced with a slight and truly enjoyable warm background, and an incredible low noise at the high gain level that can perfectly rival with the well known and highly regarded Vorzuge Pure II+. The CV5 has finally merged into one single portable amp the imaging, soundscape and musicality of the Alo RX, with the technicality and high performance of the Vorzuge Pure II+. Until today, I've been split between my RX (which I've always considered superior in terms of overall musical rendition) and my Pure II+, representing one of the undeniable terms of reference for those who put on the benchmark table the pure audio qualities and technical performance of a portable amp.

The CV5 seems to brilliantly merge the qualities of these two portable amps into one! The more I listen to the CV5, the more I'm impressed by this new GEM by Alo Audio! Amazingly brilliant and highly performing, in such a conveniently small form factor that makes it simply perfect for those (like me) who are always on the go...


----------



## deutschemark

+1


----------



## kikouyou

It seems that the 6021's have an edge in soundstage even compared to the 6832. I have the GE, but i prefer the Raytheon (I think it is a Raytheon 6021 that i got from alo for my CDM. It has no markings).


----------



## meomap

kikouyou said:


> It seems that the 6021's have an edge in soundstage even compared to the 6832. I have the GE, but i prefer the Raytheon (I think it is a Raytheon 6021 that i got from alo for my CDM. It has no markings).




I believe tube with no marking is Ray 6111. I have six of those.


----------



## kikouyou

meomap said:


> I believe tube with no marking is Ray 6111. I have six of those.


 

 Well I double checked my orders with Alo and I got both the 6111 and the 6021 and I have been able to find the Raytheon  6021 with marking, so you are correct... My comment on the 6021 does not stands then  I spent a lot of time doing tube rolling the other day and I did tried the 6021 Raytheon too then (I tried al my tubes including the GE and Mullard 6021 (do not have the Mullard 6112)). But the 6011 seems to be (to my ears) the preferred one for the moment...


----------



## Wuthoqquan

kikouyou said:


> But the 6011 seems to be (to my ears) the preferred one for the moment...




Did you really mean 6011?

I'm getting a little confused now...


----------



## meomap

mscott58 said:


> Looks like I need to crack open the CDM and try one of the Mullards in the CV5!




How the Mullard 6112 Sq with CV5?


----------



## mscott58

meomap said:


> How the Mullard 6112 Sq with CV5?


 
 Haven't had a chance to swap them. Am testing the CDM with the Vega's in balanced mode so want to keep the Mullards in the CDM for now before I swap one of the tubes into the CV5. Cheers


----------



## doofalb

mscott58 said:


> Haven't had a chance to swap them. Am testing the CDM with the Vega's in balanced mode so want to keep the Mullards in the CDM for now before I swap one of the tubes into the CV5. Cheers


 
 Would love to hear your opinion on Vega + CV5 + Mojo vs Vega + CDM


----------



## mscott58

doofalb said:


> Would love to hear your opinion on Vega + CV5 + Mojo vs Vega + CDM


 
 CV5+Mojo+Vega = Portable heaven. You are in the music, wherever you are. Very involving and enjoyable. 
  
 CDM+Mojo+Vega = Even deeper immersion, but definitely better in balanced mode, which kicks it a notch or so (IMO of course) above the CV5. However, it's not really good for portable use IME. 
  
 Cavalli LAu+Vega = Another angle of great immersion, but with the directness of SS versus the taste of tubes from the CDM. As always, I love both, and switch between them.
  
 Cheers


----------



## goldendarko

Hmm would think the CV5 / Mojo combo would outperform the CDM since it's basically the same amp section with the improved DAC of the mojo. I'm currently looking again for a nice portable setup to use with the Andromeda but there are so few good options out there. So far my favorite has been the Audioquest Dragonfly Red but that could get a bit bright sounding at times. The AK70 sounds better but the TIDAL integration sucks so now I'm looking for a amp & DAC to just use with my iPhone.


----------



## mscott58

goldendarko said:


> Hmm would think the CV5 / Mojo combo would outperform the CDM since it's basically the same amp section with the improved DAC of the mojo. I'm currently looking again for a nice portable setup to use with the Andromeda but there are so few good options out there. So far my favorite has been the Audioquest Dragonfly Red but that could get a bit bright sounding at times. The AK70 sounds better but the TIDAL integration sucks so now I'm looking for a amp & DAC to just use with my iPhone.




Ah, great point and my mistake! I was actually feeding the CDM with the Mojo as well. Will correct my prior post. Thanks


----------



## goldendarko

mscott58 said:


> Ah, great point and my mistake! I was actually feeding the CDM with the Mojo as well. Will correct my prior post. Thanks


Ah I see. That sounds nice but a bit impractical for me at least. I don't think I could fit an iPhone , mojo and CDM all in one pocket, lol


----------



## doofalb

mscott58 said:


> CV5+Mojo+Vega = Portable heaven. You are in the music, wherever you are. Very involving and enjoyable.
> 
> CDM+Mojo+Vega = Even deeper immersion, but definitely better in balanced mode, which kicks it a notch or so (IMO of course) above the CV5. However, it's not really good for portable use IME.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, very helpful. Do you still have the Cavalli Liquid Carbon? How does the Mojo+CV5 compare to the Mojo+LC?
 I wish the LAu was doable with my budget, but also eh..availability is somewhat limited and it's highly un-portable


----------



## jeffri

Just received my Continental V5, excellent amp and I really liked the sound. The build quality is superb, have a lot of power to drive everything I have. Matched very well with Mojo too. 

Some pics (sorry for my other toy there)


----------



## sonickarma

jeffri said:


> Just received my Continental V5, excellent amp and I really liked the sound. The build quality is superb, have a lot of power to drive everything I have. Matched very well with Mojo too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cool pics


----------



## goldendarko

I 





sonickarma said:


> Its bigger in person


I bet that's what u tell all the women u meet online


----------



## sonickarma

goldendarko said:


> I
> I bet that's what u tell all the women u meet online


----------



## Wuthoqquan

Does anybody happen to know when the Raytheon 6832 is expected to be back in stock on the Alo store? It's no longer available since a couple of weeks already... not sure if I should wait for it to be again available or just place an order for the GE 6021. I'd gladly buy both together, rather than placing two separate orders.


----------



## mscott58

wuthoqquan said:


> Does anybody happen to know when the Raytheon 6832 is expected to be back in stock on the Alo store? It's no longer available since a couple of weeks already... not sure if I should wait for it to be again available or just place an order for the GE 6021. I'd gladly buy both together, rather than placing two separate orders.


 
 It's hard to say. Ken usually puts up all the tubes he has and is always on the lookout for more. Sourcing quantities of certain of these NOS tubes is not easy or cheap. 
  
 Regarding the Raytheon 6832's, you can find them for sale at places like eBay. There's someone who is selling matched pairs for only ~$7. You can then get the mini-circuit boards from Ken at ALO and make your own, if you're a little talented with a soldering iron. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Wuthoqquan

mscott58 said:


> You can then get the mini-circuit boards from Ken at ALO and make your own, if you're a little *talented with a soldering iron*.


 
  
 oops... that's exactly the main issue! I'm not talented at all in the use of soldering irons!
 Hopefully, Ken will think about acquiring more 6832's from the source you were pointing me to and be so kind to assemble more ready-to-use tube for the CV5, provided he has enough time to invest in the effort. Unfortunately, the self-assembling with the mini-circuit board is a route I cannot pursue, because of the lack of the necessary soldering skills


----------



## mscott58

Hey all - the 6832 for the CV5 is back up for sale at ALO Audio's site!
  
 https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/cv5-6832/
  
 Cheers


----------



## jeffri

Just installed the 6832 tube, some photos of the process:




The battery connector is firmly connected, so it's a bit difficult to remove at first. Other than that, it's a fairly easy and straightforward process, everything is back lining up properly without issue. Now enjoying 6832 and see which one I'll like more for the next few days. Will get 6021 next too.


----------



## bflat

mscott58 said:


> Hey all - the 6832 for the CV5 is back up for sale at ALO Audio's site!
> 
> https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/cv5-6832/
> 
> Cheers


 

 Were these a no-go on CDM?


----------



## kikouyou

They should work on cdm but will warm the unit even more than the current double triodes.


----------



## bflat

kikouyou said:


> They should work on cdm but will warm the unit even more than the current double triodes.


 

 I would be worried about burning out some resistors by adding more than 0.5 watts of power draw per tube. I'll see if ALO has any official word. You would think they would sell as a pair if it did worked with CDM without issue.


----------



## Sound Eq

one day I hope Ken will consider adding the amzing bass boost he did on the alo mk3B line of amps, as that is a masterpiece of bass boost that no other amps have.
  
 I am surprised why Ken did not build upon a very amazing bass boost feature in the new line , as that was a masterpiece by itself
  
 I hope to see a future product that has that exact same bass boost feature as in the alo mk3 B line
  
 my presonal wish would be a c v5 with the same exact bass boost as in alo mk3B, that would be a dream amp


----------



## tangents

Do these still come with the leather case, or was that a pre-order exclusive?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

sound eq said:


> one day I hope Ken will consider adding the amzing bass boost he did on the alo mk3B line of amps, as that is a masterpiece of bass boost that no other amps have.
> 
> I am surprised why Ken did not build upon a very amazing bass boost feature in the new line , as that was a masterpiece by itself
> 
> ...




Ironic considering your username, why don't you EQ it?


----------



## Sound Eq

grumpyoldguy said:


> Ironic considering your username, why don't you EQ it?


 

 ​hmm, i can do that.
  
 But and a big but, having the bass boost like alo mk3 b will be used for fine tuning, i do not know if u had the alo mk3B and tired its bass boost, its totally different than any bass boost in other amps


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

sound eq said:


> ​hmm, i can do that.
> 
> But and a big but, having the bass boost like alo mk3 b will be used for fine tuning, i do not know if u had the alo mk3B and tired its bass boost, its totally different than any bass boost in other amps




Most EQs give you control over gain to fractions of a dB, how much more fine tuning do you need?

I've read some stuff about it (Rx mk3), but I'm not convinced. At the end of the day, gain is gain.


----------



## Sound Eq

grumpyoldguy said:


> Most EQs give you control over gain to fractions of a dB, how much more fine tuning do you need?
> 
> I've read some stuff about it (Rx mk3), but I'm not convinced. At the end of the day, gain is gain.


 

 ​my friend, I know all what you say, sometimes when you are listening to different albums, its much easier to use a knob bass tuner like the alo mk3 instead of having to open the software and starting equing
  
 I set a reference eq that I use and then from there I use the bass knob on alo mk3 to fine tune among different songs from different bands
  
 I think you are not getting what I am trying to say here, eq is my number one tool, then comes bass boost built into amps to fine tune when I need it
  
 also did u try the alo mk3B, if not then you will not know what I am talking about, as it has a total different bass boost tuning than any amp out there


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

sound eq said:


> ​my friend, I know all what you say, sometimes when you are listening to different albums, its much easier to use a knob bass tuner like the alo mk3 instead of having to open the software and starting equing
> 
> I set a reference eq that I use and then from there I use the bass knob on alo mk3 to fine tune among different songs from different bands
> 
> ...




Ah, now I understand. What you're really talking about is convenience. Understood.


----------



## Sound Eq

grumpyoldguy said:


> Ah, now I understand. What you're really talking about is convenience. Understood.


 

 ​yes, and man that bass boost tuner in alo mk3 B is so dam good, i tried some other amps that have regular bass boosts never liked them as much as the bass boost tuner in alo mk3B, honestly i thought Ken would work on keeping this amazing feature in his flagship new amps, as its so amazing.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

sound eq said:


> ​yes, and man that bass boost tuner in alo mk3 B is so dam good, i tried some other amps that have regular bass boosts never liked them as much as the bass boost tuner in alo mk3B, honestly i thought Ken would work on keeping this amazing feature in his flagship new amps, as its so amazing.




What makes it better?


----------



## lbbef

Contemplating if I should get the 6832 tubes for my Continental.


----------



## Mojo65

lbbef said:


> Contemplating if I should get the 6832 tubes for my Continental.


 
 Hi, if I may, I would suggest to keep using the CV5 as much as possible in stock version to get to know it in every possible detail and explore its potential with any genre or condition rather that immediately look for upgrading the tube.
 It is my own an humble opinion of course. However this little gem of an amp is such a joy to use that I prefer to enjoy it as it is before considering tube rolling.
  
 In case you decide differently, make sure you post your opinion here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Have a good day.
 Alessandro


----------



## Wuthoqquan

mojo65 said:


> Hi, if I may, I would suggest to keep using the CV5 as much as possible in stock version to get to know it in every possible detail and explore its potential with any genre or condition rather that immediately look for upgrading the tube.
> It is my own an humble opinion of course. However this little gem of an amp is such a joy to use that I prefer to enjoy it as it is before considering tube rolling.


 
  
 All in all, I certainly agree with your comments on the CV5 and the suggestion to enjoy the built-in qualities of this wonderful amp with its stock tube, without being too anxious of experimenting with the changes in sound signature attainable through tube rolling.
  
 The CV5 certainly sounds great with the stock 6111 tube! No doubts about it, since my initial listening sessions!
  
 However, postponing the purchase of the additional tubes currently available on the Alo store for the CV5 might not be the best idea either, since most of these sub mini tubes are no longer in production, thus making it always more difficult to find new or used ones as the time passes by.
  
 I was myself not aware of how much difficult it is to locate new (or even used) stock for these tubes. I only realized on the occasion of an order placed for both the 6832 and the GE6021 late November, since I was notified by Alo that the GE6021 was actually and unexpectedly out of stock only while my order was being processed for shipment.
  
 As always, Ken was very supportive and he kindly explained the difficulty, frustration and struggle of going through the acquisition of new mini tubes. I wouldn't be surprised if this is a service that Alo might be forced to discontinue in the future, since it is really time consuming.

 At the moment, I luckily have one 6832 reserved for my pending order, waiting to hopefully get good news about the GE6021 so that - in the best case scenario - they will be shipped together (a lot of wishful thinking here, but I'm not in a hurry!).
  
 Not to mention the convenience of ordering the spare CV5 tubes directly from Alo for those lacking the required soldering skills, since the tube comes already installed on the proper PCB, which makes the whole tube rolling much easier!
  
 So, to recap, yes... the Alo CV5 sounds GREAT with the stock 6111 tube, which might well prove to be the configuration the majority of us will ever need... or prefer in the end. However, for those willing to indulge themselves with some tube rolling, it is probably advisable to act as quickly as possible, since it could be too late in the (near) future.
  
 ... I still hope to get good news on the GE6021... I'll keep my fingers crossed! 
  
 Cheers,
 Marco


----------



## luisandre

Hi everyone!
  
 I´m wondering how does the 3.5mm single end of alo audio continental V5 and even Rx compares to the 2.5mm balanced of my ak70.
 Does it bring any sonic improvement? I always listen to my music through the 2.5mm. Better detail and separation. Also the bass gets more defined.
 I know the CDM would be a better balanced pairing but i find it to big for on the go usage.
 Thanks!


----------



## Mojo65

wuthoqquan said:


> However, postponing the purchase of the additional tubes currently available on the Alo store for the CV5 might not be the best idea either, since most of these sub mini tubes are no longer in production, thus making it always more difficult to find new or used ones as the time passes by.
> 
> As always, Ken was very supportive and he kindly explained the difficulty, frustration and struggle of going through the acquisition of new mini tubes. I wouldn't be surprised if this is a service that Alo might be forced to discontinue in the future, since it is really time consuming.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Marco, I see your point and I can share your approach. Good luck for your search!
 Bye
 Alessandro


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

luisandre said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I´m wondering how does the 3.5mm single end of alo audio continental V5 and even Rx compares to the 2.5mm balanced of my ak70.
> Does it bring any sonic improvement? I always listen to my music through the 2.5mm. Better detail and separation. Also the bass gets more defined.
> ...




Cv5 paired with what compared to AK70? The source is what really matters.


----------



## luisandre

grumpyoldguy said:


> Cv5 paired with what compared to AK70? The source is what really matters.


 

 Cv5 paired with ak70. Like that you get the 3.5mm out from the Cv5. Wondering how does that compare to ak70 2.5mm alone.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

luisandre said:


> Cv5 paired with ak70. Like that you get the 3.5mm out from the Cv5. Wondering how does that compare to ak70 2.5mm alone.




Ak70 has preamp out? I don't think so...


----------



## luisandre

grumpyoldguy said:


> Ak70 has preamp out? I don't think so...


 ak70 have line out.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

luisandre said:


> ak70 have line out.




Is it implemented as a switch or just unity gain through the amp stage? Bottom line, I don't think your question is an apples to apples comparison... So it's not fair to say Cv5 in the loop would give poorer performance. 

That said, solid state designs have less distortion and better performance than tube designs in general. People don't typically buy tube amplifiers strictly for audio performance. They do it because it might sound more pleasing to them.


----------



## luisandre

grumpyoldguy said:


> Is it implemented as a switch or just unity gain through the amp stage? Bottom line, I don't think your question is an apples to apples comparison... So it's not fair to say Cv5 in the loop would give poorer performance.
> 
> That said, solid state designs have less distortion and better performance than tube designs in general. People don't typically buy tube amplifiers strictly for audio performance. They do it because it might sound more pleasing to them.


 

 Astell & Kern says Ak´s output is made by the DAC that controles the volume. Max volume = line out.
 This is not a true line out I guess... 
 My question is regarding the ak70 2.5mm balanced out vs ak70+cv5 3.5mm single ended.
 When I tried both, I could immediately hear the difference between the balanced vs single ended outputs from the ak70. The balanced one is so much more refined and detailed...


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

luisandre said:


> Astell & Kern says Ak´s output is made by the DAC that controles the volume. Max volume = line out.
> This is not a true line out I guess...
> My question is regarding the ak70 2.5mm balanced out vs ak70+cv5 3.5mm single ended.
> When I tried both, I could immediately hear the difference between the balanced vs single ended outputs from the ak70. The balanced one is so much more refined and detailed...




:rolleyes:

Okay... Sounds like you already made your choice.


----------



## luisandre

grumpyoldguy said:


> Okay... Sounds like you already made your choice.


 




  
 The thing is, I never heard ak70 + cv5.
 My comparison is only between the 2 outputs of the ak70. One being balanced and the other being single end.
 I thought based on some reviews I read about cv5, that this amp added some more detail in the bass and a more spacious and airy sound to the ak70 player.
  
 Yes, I much prefer the balanced out. But still, I was wondering if the ak70 paired with cv5, even being single ended, that could be even better than the 2.5 balanced out from the ak70.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

luisandre said:


> My question is regarding the ak70 2.5mm balanced out vs ak70+cv5 3.5mm single ended.
> *When I tried both*, I could immediately hear the difference
> ...




This statement is misleading then. Sorry, I think I'm just not understanding the question. I'll back out and let someone else answer.


----------



## luisandre

grumpyoldguy said:


> This statement is misleading then. Sorry, I think I'm just not understanding the question. I'll back out and let someone else answer.


 
 Sorry. You are right. Sorry for my poor English.
 I only tried the 2 different outputs of the ak70. 
 My question is:
 If anyone tried ak70+cv5 VS ak70 balanced out.
  
 Sorry to cause misunderstanding


----------



## mscott58

grumpyoldguy said:


> Is it implemented as a switch or just unity gain through the amp stage? Bottom line, I don't think your question is an apples to apples comparison... So it's not fair to say Cv5 in the loop would give poorer performance.
> 
> That said, solid state designs have less distortion and better performance than tube designs in general. People don't typically buy tube amplifiers strictly for audio performance. They do it because it might sound more pleasing to them.




One might argue (as many do) that people buy equipment for their pleasure in listening to it, not for the numbers or charts of measurements. If by "performance" you mean measurements then I politely disagree. If instead by performance you mean maximum SQ alignment with an individuals taste, then I agree in concept, although I've owned quite a number of tube amps (and SS) and love their sound. Cheers


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mscott58 said:


> One might argue (as many do) that people buy equipment for their pleasure in listening to it, not for the numbers or charts of measurements. If by "performance" you mean measurements then I politely disagree. If instead by performance you mean maximum SQ alignment with an individuals taste, then I agree in concept, although I've owned quite a number of tube amps (and SS) and love their sound. Cheers




I'm saying that tube amps sound more pleasing to some people than solid state, though solid state has better measured performance. Good luck trying to prove tube designs have better measured performance.


----------



## mscott58

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'm saying that tube amps sound more pleasing to some people than solid state, though solid state has better measured performance. Good luck trying to prove tube designs have better measured performance.


 
 Actually I totally agree on the measured performance part! 
  
 Also I find personally that at times I prefer the sound of SS and other times I prefer tubes - they each bring different strengths (although there can also be huge variety of sounds across either SS units or tube units). 
  
 At the end of the day, I can get fed-up by people who focus too much on the measurements/numbers and less on the real musical experience, engaging with their brain versus the heart and soul. It's like driving while you're watching the dash versus looking up and really enjoying the ride and the view. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Wuthoqquan

mscott58 said:


> At the end of the day, I can get fed-up by people who focus too much on the measurements/numbers and less on the real musical experience, engaging with their brain versus the heart and soul. It's like driving while you're watching the dash versus looking up and really enjoying the ride and the view.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 ... or tasting a nice food and go by the specifications of the pots/pans it was cooked in to decide whether it's good or not, rather than trusting our sensations/emotions and taking the time to fully enjoy the meal, before judging the cook! 
  
 Very similar to what happens with the recurring debate on Vynil vs CD, in the meaningless attempt of trying to determine which one sounds better.
  
 Absolutely agree with you!
  
 P.S. Of course I'm not trying to demystify the importance of measurements! They serve a purpose as well...


----------



## jmills8

wuthoqquan said:


> ... or tasting a nice food and go by the specifications of the pots/pans it was cooked in to decide whether it's good or not, rather than trusting our sensations/emotions and taking the time to fully enjoy the meal, before judging the cook!
> 
> Very similar to what happens with the recurring debate on Vynil vs CD, in the meaningless attempt of trying to determine which one sounds better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wuthoqquan

jmills8 said:


>


 
  
 I do!   ... and spotted the cover of "Siamese Dream" in the above picture immediately! Years and years of experience...


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mscott58 said:


> Actually I totally agree on the measured performance part!
> 
> Also I find personally that at times I prefer the sound of SS and other times I prefer tubes - they each bring different strengths (although there can also be huge variety of sounds across either SS units or tube units).
> 
> ...







wuthoqquan said:


> ... or tasting a nice food and go by the specifications of the pots/pans it was cooked in to decide whether it's good or not, rather than trusting our sensations/emotions and taking the time to fully enjoy the meal, before judging the cook!
> 
> Very similar to what happens with the recurring debate on Vynil vs CD, in the meaningless attempt of trying to determine which one sounds better.
> 
> ...




It's just as easy to get fed up with the guy who puts duct tape over the speedometer of his Ford Fiesta and then claims he can drive faster than a Bugatti.


----------



## mscott58

grumpyoldguy said:


> It's just as easy to get fed up with the guy who puts duct tape over the speedometer of his Ford Fiesta and then claims he can drive faster than a Bugatti.




Less that he says he's faster then a Bugatti, and more about whether he really enjoyed the ride.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mscott58 said:


> Less that he says he's faster then a Bugatti, and more about whether he really enjoyed the ride.




:rolleyes:


----------



## Mojo65

Hi, I purchased this amp at the end of September and have been using it since October at least 1 hour a day (yes, ok, night...).
  
 After 2 months of constant use with a few headphones and all kind of music I can asses the initial impressions I had. A great little amp overall, a device made to enjoy music at any level.
 However it is only recently, let's say a couple of weeks that it sort of blossomed to a level I could not imagine when I started using it.
 The sound went thicker, physical, more palpable with an enhanced sense of depth and 3D feeling. Instruments as like as voices got fleshy and seductive.
 Also soundstage got more precise and rich of details, wider and deeper than at the beginning. Sounds are chiseled and well positioned in space.
  
 I am everyday happier of this purchase and I am really enjoying all kind of music so much that any kind of technical consideration is irrelevant. It really remind me of my beloved Conrad Johnson preamp/amps, Music Machines.
  
 Ken, this is really a gem. Excellent job indeed.
 Complimenti
  
 Alessandro
  
 Ah.., right, defects? Mmh... Battery life and charging time...


----------



## meomap

mojo65 said:


> Hi, I purchased this amp at the end of September and have been using it since October at least 1 hour a day (yes, ok, night...).
> 
> After 2 months of constant use with a few headphones and all kind of music I can asses the initial impressions I had. A great little amp overall, a device made to enjoy music at any level.
> However it is only recently, let's say a couple of weeks that it sort of blossomed to a level I could not imagine when I started using it.
> ...


 
  
 Once you hear Cv5 for awhile then going back to Rx, HA2, Intruder feels like all of those older units unbearable to hear.
 Now, enjoying your time to tube rolling.


----------



## meomap

Hi ,
My Cv5 is dead.
No sound, just static sound spiking through my ears. Painful.
Swapped from ipod touch to Qp1r and still the same, static sound.
Need to send it back to Ken for his team diagnose the problem and fix.


----------



## mscott58

meomap said:


> Hi ,
> My Cv5 is dead.
> No sound, just static sound spiking through my ears. Painful.
> Swapped from ipod touch to Qp1r and still the same, static sound.
> Need to send it back to Ken for his team diagnose the problem and fix.




Do you have an extra tube to test?


----------



## meomap

mscott58 said:


> Do you have an extra tube to test?




Yes, I will test it tonight after work. I just doubt it's the tube problem.


----------



## mscott58

meomap said:


> Yes, I will test it tonight after work. I just doubt it's the tube problem.


 
 Always good to run down the possible reasons. Cheers


----------



## meomap

mscott58 said:


> Always good to run down the possible reasons. Cheers




You right. Forgot about a one tube setup where static sound was more likely the cause.
Anyway, swapped back in the Phillips stock tube and sound is just fine.
Sad thing is one of Raytheon 6111, in there for 2 months, is no good now.What.
Thanks.


----------



## mscott58

meomap said:


> You right. Forgot about a one tube setup where static sound was more likely the cause.
> Anyway, swapped back in the Phillips stock tube and sound is just fine.
> Sad thing is one of Raytheon 6111, in there for 2 months, is no good now.What.
> Thanks.


 
 Only silver lining is at least those aren't one of the really rare tubes. I rue the day when my set of Mullard 6112's crap out! 
  
 Also, might want to check with Ken about the tube. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## deutschemark

mojo65 said:


> Hi, I purchased this amp at the end of September and have been using it since October at least 1 hour a day (yes, ok, night...).
> 
> After 2 months of constant use with a few headphones and all kind of music I can asses the initial impressions I had. A great little amp overall, a device made to enjoy music at any level.
> However it is only recently, let's say a couple of weeks that it sort of blossomed to a level I could not imagine when I started using it.
> ...



+1. I have the Mojo running as a dac to the V5 and this pairing makes everything sound so real and vicseral. I tried switching back to the Mojo by itself and it's a world weaker in every way.


----------



## LukeW

Just learned about the new Focal Utopia Headphones.  Drew, at Moon Audio, say they are the best he has heard.  Does anyone know if the CV5 could drive these headphones?  I'm currently using Layla IEMs with the CV5 and it has more than enough power for them, but I have no experience with headphones and amps.  I'm completely ignorant in this area.  I'd appreciate being informed by the members who have experience with the CV5.
 Thanks very much,
 Luke


----------



## x RELIC x

lukew said:


> Just learned about the new Focal Utopia Headphones.  Drew, at Moon Audio, say they are the best he has heard.  Does anyone know if the CV5 could drive these headphones?  I'm currently using Layla IEMs with the CV5 and it has more than enough power for them, but I have no experience with headphones and amps.  I'm completely ignorant in this area.  I'd appreciate being informed by the members who have experience with the CV5.
> Thanks very much,
> Luke




The Utopia aren't super difficult to drive. The CV5 should power the Utopia with no problem at all if it can drive the HE1000, Audeze headphones, HD800.......

http://www.head-fi.org/t/802291/introducing-the-new-continental-v5-portable-tube-amp/15#post_12438245


(Disclaimer, I don't own the CV5)


----------



## meomap

lukew said:


> Just learned about the new Focal Utopia Headphones.  Drew, at Moon Audio, say they are the best he has heard.  Does anyone know if the CV5 could drive these headphones?  I'm currently using Layla IEMs with the CV5 and it has more than enough power for them, but I have no experience with headphones and amps.  I'm completely ignorant in this area.  I'd appreciate being informed by the members who have experience with the CV5.
> Thanks very much,
> Luke


 

 Hi,
  
 I have the CV5 using QP1R as source.
 CV5 started at 7 o'clock position. I am currently listening at 12 o'clock position ( very loud enough ). CV5 ends at 4 to 5 o'clock position.
 CV5 has plenty of power; however, I think Utopia is best suit of a true desk top amp to really shine ( resolution, depth, bass, airy treble, heavenly mid/vocal ). I have CDM and tried it: better than CV5 but power is somewhat less power than CV5.
 Currently, I use WA6SE amp and using Esoteric K05 as CD/SACD/DAC. It's a very good combo for me at this point.
 Might sell other components for 2 channel later to buy Studio Six or WA5 later down the 4 years stretch.
  
 If it is emergency than use it CV5. If not than save $$$$ to buy bigger amp.
  
 Hope this help.


----------



## x RELIC x

The Utopia is very revealing of the source so of course the better the source the better sound you'll hear. Bigger isn't always better per-se, and the Utopia doesn't need the power that isn't used on über powerful amps when the volume isn't cranked or driving difficult headphones. It all depends on the skill of the designer for the source gear quality, not power output if within the capability of the amp.


----------



## bflat

x relic x said:


> The Utopia is very revealing of the source so of course the better the source the better sound you'll hear. Bigger isn't always better per-se, and the Utopia doesn't need the power that isn't used on über powerful amps when the volume isn't cranked or driving difficult headphones. It all depends on the skill of the designer for the source gear quality, not power output if within the capability of the amp.


 
  
 I think a Chord Mojo and CV5 would work well with Utopias. I'm tempted to get the CV5 given the holiday discount right now to pair with my Mojo for a really good SE portable stack. But then again, I really hate lugging around more than my iPhone for any type of portable audio.
  
 I would also think that DAC choice is equally if not more important than amp given the Utopia's reputation as the most detailed headphones. I'm sure these sound good for a lot of DACs and amps, but you probably need to look towards the higher end to really get the full performance of these $4K headphones. It's sort of like listening to Laylas via DFR then CDM. DFR and Laylas sound fine, but switching to CDM, it's better in every way and you would never know what you were missing if you just listened to the DFR. I had the Rosies for a few months and unlike Laylas, they didn't sound very different between DFR and CDM. Slightly different frequency responses, but the CDM did not reveal any further scaling to the Rosies that I could hear. I also set very minor EQ settings for my headphones and IEM, but frequently forget to switch EQ profiles when I change headphones. With Laylas, I would instantly know if I had the wrong EQ profile selected. With Rosies, I may notice after a few tracks or not at all. By minor EQ changes I am talking about +/- 3 dB or less per band.


----------



## jlbrach

I use the Chord Dave with my Utopia's but they are so efficient I am quite sure the Mojo with the CV5 would most likely work quite well


----------



## LukeW

bflat said:


> I think a Chord Mojo and CV5 would work well with Utopias. I'm tempted to get the CV5 given the holiday discount right now to pair with my Mojo for a really good SE portable stack. But then again, I really hate lugging around more than my iPhone for any type of portable audio.
> 
> I would also think that DAC choice is equally if not more important than amp given the Utopia's reputation as the most detailed headphones. I'm sure these sound good for a lot of DACs and amps, but you probably need to look towards the higher end to really get the full performance of these $4K headphones. It's sort of like listening to Laylas via DFR then CDM. DFR and Laylas sound fine, but switching to CDM, it's better in every way and you would never know what you were missing if you just listened to the DFR. I had the Rosies for a few months and unlike Laylas, they didn't sound very different between DFR and CDM. Slightly different frequency responses, but the CDM did not reveal any further scaling to the Rosies that I could hear. I also set very minor EQ settings for my headphones and IEM, but frequently forget to switch EQ profiles when I change headphones. With Laylas, I would instantly know if I had the wrong EQ profile selected. With Rosies, I may notice after a few tracks or not at all. By minor EQ changes I am talking about +/- 3 dB or less per band.


 
 I have a couple questions based on my Layla use as I don't have the Focal Utopias purchased as yet, but I'm guessing this applied to the Focal also.
 1.  When using the CV5, I keep the DFR in the line as I expect it has a better DAC than the iPhone and has a preamp.  Is this not necessary?
 2.  With the DFR in line, I'm wondering, from a SQ standpoint, if it is better to max the volume of the iPhone before the data goes into the DFR to the CV5 or if it doesn't matter.  With the sound maxed, I have the CV5 turned up only a tiny bit.  As I drop the volume in the iPhone, I naturally increase the rotation on the CV5 volume knob.  Is that better since it's a better amp or does none of this matter?
 Thanks,
 Luke


----------



## bflat

lukew said:


> I have a couple questions based on my Layla use as I don't have the Focal Utopias purchased as yet, but I'm guessing this applied to the Focal also.
> 1.  When using the CV5, I keep the DFR in the line as I expect it has a better DAC than the iPhone and has a preamp.  Is this not necessary?
> 2.  With the DFR in line, I'm wondering, from a SQ standpoint, if it is better to max the volume of the iPhone before the data goes into the DFR to the CV5 or if it doesn't matter.  With the sound maxed, I have the CV5 turned up only a tiny bit.  As I drop the volume in the iPhone, I naturally increase the rotation on the CV5 volume knob.  Is that better since it's a better amp or does none of this matter?
> Thanks,
> Luke




1) yes DFR is a big step up from Apple's internal DAC. However, for on the go and noisy environments it may be hard to hear the difference. 

2) You,should be fine anywhere from 75-100% volume for the lineout. According to,AQ there is no loss of resolution.


----------



## LukeW

bflat said:


> 1) yes DFR is a big step up from Apple's internal DAC. However, for on the go and noisy environments it may be hard to hear the difference.
> 
> 2) You,should be fine anywhere from 75-100% volume for the lineout. According to,AQ there is no loss of resolution.




Thanks very much. I appreciate the guidance. Now to see if I can bring myself to pull the lever on the Focal Utopias. It's a big commitment.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

How do people find the Continental paired with sensitive IEMs?


----------



## jeffri

expatinjapan said:


> How do people find the Continental paired with sensitive IEMs?




There will be noticable hiss, but warm up the sound and give somewhat smoother highs. Tested mostly with U12, which isn't the most sensitive IEM out there but was among the most sensitive that I have. That said, the hiss is mostly unnoticeable by the time music is flowing.


----------



## Mojo65

expatinjapan said:


> How do people find the Continental paired with sensitive IEMs?


 
 Hi, I am currently experimenting with the Empire Ears Cerberus III Adel since one week now. This IEM is 114 db and 15 ohms.
  
 I use the CV5 with a Cypher Labs Solo -r DAC and there is hiss at 0 volume. However, when music is played it is not annoying, unless is a very quiet piano solo at low volumes.
 Frankly speaking when I play a record I forget about the hiss.
  
 About the sound the pairing is excellent, to be honest I still have to find a headphone with which the CV5 does not sound good. I am really satisfied of the set up as it is today (waiting for the ZMF Atticus to arrive...). It is never a sharp or harsh amp, it si full of details without being too analytical as like as it is not uncorrectly euphonic as some may be afraid being a tube design. And it has a nice 3d effect that gives a "material" feeling to instruments and voices.
  
 I do not know if this answer your doubts, if not feel free to ask for further detail. 
 Have a good day.
 Alessandro


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Thanks for your replies.

If using a standard dap would a simple 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable be ok?

Does it have optical( probably not being a amp)

Thinking of Opus#1, set it to line out, 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable, CV5, IEM.

Which is the best color. I like the black.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

expatinjapan said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> If using a standard dap would a simple 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable be ok?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yep, you'd need a mini to mini IC
 when paired with Andromeda hiss is noticeable, but not as much as with Jupiter for example. K10's hiss is better/lower.
 Vega also produces small amounts of hiss with it.

 Cv5 is a pure analogue amp, no digital inputs. 3.5 in, 3.5 out. that's it.

 black looks very nice. silver is great too. 
 Cv5 feels very good in hand, I love the housing. it's much better than the Rx's, even a bit nicer than the housing of CDM imo. but CDM beats it soundwise.


----------



## sonickarma

expatinjapan said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> If using a standard dap would a simple 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable be ok?
> 
> ...





Silver is nice looking


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

expatinjapan said:


> How do people find the Continental paired with sensitive IEMs?




Noise floor is unbearable. 

I'm going to try wiring up an impedance adapter this weekend and see what happens.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

ALO Audio Continental V5 unboxing photo pron
  
 enjoy
  
 review to follow
  
 regards
 expat
  
  ​


----------



## ExpatinJapan

ALO 3.5mm mini to mini interconnect cable for using with ALO Audio Continental V5.






And Judge Dredd Vol.13


----------



## ExpatinJapan

It looks like theres a Continental V5 giveaway on the ALO Facebook page.


----------



## davidmolliere

expatinjapan said:


> It looks like theres a Continental V5 giveaway on the ALO Facebook page.


 
  
 Great, now I just need to get my request to join the Head Pie group approved


----------



## Ike1985

After reviewing the exceptional CDM I'm looking at the more portable V5 and I have one question.  What does the CDM do BETTER than the V5?  It would seem the only thing the CDM has over on the V5 is balanced output, is balanced output really something I should consider as an exclusive CIEM user? I thought balanced output was aimed more at headphones than CIEM users.


----------



## Ike1985

davidmolliere said:


> Great, now I just need to get my request to join the Head Pie group approved


 
  
 I don't have facebook so I'll have to get my wife to enter but I'm wondering, do you have to be in some kind of group to be able to apply?


----------



## LukeW

ike1985 said:


> After reviewing the exceptional CDM I'm looking at the more portable V5 and I have one question.  What does the CDM do BETTER than the V5?  It would seem the only thing the CDM has over on the V5 is balanced output, is balanced output really something I should consider as an exclusive CIEM user? I thought balanced output was aimed more at headphones than CIEM users.



CDM has a DAC. For portable, I use iPhone 7 > Audioquest Dragonfly Red > CV5 > Layla CIEM. It's beautiful. At home: iMac > DFR > CV5 > Focal Utopia. It's just as beautiful. I found the CV5 just a tad more detailed than the CDM. I like the tube effect, but CV5 has just a bit less and suits my preference. 
Luke


----------



## Ike1985

lukew said:


> CDM has a DAC. For portable, I use iPhone 7 > Audioquest Dragonfly Red > CV5 > Layla CIEM. It's beautiful. At home: iMac > DFR > CV5 > Focal Utopia. It's just as beautiful. I found the CV5 just a tad more detailed than the CDM. I like the tube effect, but CV5 has just a bit less and suits my preference.
> Luke


 
  
 Yea, when I ran CDM I ran it no Amp only mode which is why I was curious of the V5 could compete with it.  Love the warm firey sound of CDM.


----------



## cbridgeford

ike1985 said:


> After reviewing the exceptional CDM I'm looking at the more portable V5 and I have one question.  What does the CDM do BETTER than the V5?  It would seem the only thing the CDM has over on the V5 is balanced output, is balanced output really something I should consider as an exclusive CIEM user? I thought balanced output was aimed more at headphones than CIEM users.


 

 I use the CDM balanced with the Campfire Lyra MK1 IEM.  For me balanced is significantly better.  A quieter background, more forward kind of sound.  I have both the regular and balanced cables for the Lyra and I use only the balanced one with the CDM.  
  
 I haven't heard the CV5.  I own the CV3 and I just can't keep buying every product Ken comes up with.    I am bypassing the DAC in the CDM using the Chord Mojo instead. 
  
 All that said, you can get the mojo and the CV5 for less than the CDM alone, and I know for me I'd be pretty happy with that setup.


----------



## Ike1985

cbridgeford said:


> I use the CDM balanced with the Campfire Lyra MK1 IEM.  For me balanced is significantly better.  A quieter background, more forward kind of sound.  I have both the regular and balanced cables for the Lyra and I use only the balanced one with the CDM.
> 
> I haven't heard the CV5.  I own the CV3 and I just can't keep buying every product Ken comes up with.    I am bypassing the DAC in the CDM using the Chord Mojo instead.
> 
> All that said, you can get the mojo and the CV5 for less than the CDM alone, and I know for me I'd be pretty happy with that setup.


 
  
 What cable you use to balance the CDM? Nice setup BTW


----------



## cbridgeford

I believe it is the SXC 24.  The Lyra came with the Tinsel Wire cable.  Yes, that is the work setup.  Need the IEMs at work.  At home I am fortunate enough to have the ALO Studio Six.  That's kind of what I meant by "every product Ken makes".  Over the years I have discovered that fundamentally how Ken wants stuff to sound and how I want stuff to sound is pretty much the same.


----------



## Ike1985

cbridgeford said:


> I believe it is the SXC 24.  The Lyra came with the Tinsel Wire cable.  Yes, that is the work setup.  Need the IEMs at work.  At home I am fortunate enough to have the ALO Studio Six.  That's kind of what I meant by "every product Ken makes".  Over the years I have discovered that fundamentally how Ken wants stuff to sound and how I want stuff to sound is pretty much the same.


 
  
 True, Ken's signature is spectacular: spacious, warm, lush, detailed.  I have never seen anyone combine that much warmth with that much detail.  His work is truly something special.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I have read in this thread and other about the different tubes available and wonder about the sonic differences.

6111 - stock
6832 - ( seems to be popular with some, not with others)
6B57 - I read about elsewhere.

Using stock 6111 at present.

Thanks

Regards
Expat


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Basic set up (atm). I think its correct.
Earphones vary.

I am using the line out of the iBasso DX200, or could use the Line out of the Opus#1.


----------



## doofalb

expatinjapan said:


> Basic set up (atm). I think its correct.
> Earphones vary.
> 
> I am using the line out of the iBasso DX200, or could use the Line out of the Opus#1.


 

 Does the CV5 improve the sound of this setup or does it "only" change the sound signature?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

A bit of both really, not that the iBasso DX200 needs much improving in my books.

Compliments and enhances.


----------



## jeffri

My 6BF7 just arrived. So far very pleased with it, might end up being my favorite.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

What are the somic differences between the tubes you have ?

Thanks @jeffri


----------



## Ike1985

expatinjapan said:


> I have read in this thread and other about the different tubes available and wonder about the sonic differences.
> 
> 6111 - stock
> 6832 - ( seems to be popular with some, not with others)
> ...


 
  
 I loved the stock tubes.


----------



## jeffri

expatinjapan said:


> What are the somic differences between the tubes you have ?
> 
> Thanks @jeffri




I found that the default 6111 tube to be the most neutral and colorless, just give a bit of warmth and a bit of softness.

The 6832 is warmer, somewhat elevated mid bass, so it have bigger impact and thicker midrange, not as soft as 6111 though.

The 6BF7 is also a bit warmer than 6111, but not as much as 6832. It has a more linear low end and is the softest sounding overall.

Anyway, that depends a lot to my memory, as there is some considerably delay between tube changes and I changed it once a month or so. I didn't speak much about the high end because there is not noticeable differences that I can make out right away.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Thanks. Excellent information.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Last ten days to enter

http://headpie.blogspot.jp/2017/01/alo-audio-and-head-pie-continental-v5.html?m=1


----------



## goldendarko

Any way to enter without a Facebook account?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

No sorry, dems da rulz.

Its a bit late to go changing them. Apologies.


----------



## Wuthoqquan

Did anybody try the GE 6112 and could share his/her impressions?
 I understand the GE 6112 should be a double triode tube, so it should work properly with the CV5 if installed on the correct black PCB.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

The ALO Audio and Head pie Continental V5 giveaway is now closed. The randomly drawn winner will be announced this week.


----------



## Mojo65

Hi to everbody. Just a brief information on this amp's driveability.... I just listened to a few tracks with the new ZMF Atticus, a 300 ohm dynamic drivers HP (that sounds beautifully through V5...) and I can confirm there is no issue at all.
 At normal listening levels in high gain the volume pot is half way and I hear no issues. It sounds just beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Bye
 Alessandro


----------



## deutschemark

mojo65 said:


> Hi to everbody. Just a brief information on this amp's driveability.... I just listened to a few tracks with the new ZMF Atticus, a 300 ohm dynamic drivers HP (that sounds beautifully through V5...) and I can confirm there is no issue at all.
> At normal listening levels in high gain the volume pot is half way and I hear no issues. It sounds just beautiful
> Bye
> Alessandro




I'm really glad to hear that. I have an Eikon on the way and looking forward to driving it with the Cv5! Can you provide any more details on the sound when pairing with the Atticus?


----------



## Mojo65

Hi Deutschemark, surely I will post more detailed info when back home, I am on a business trip for a few days more and the Atticus in not exactly "portable".
 Back home I will run extensive listening sessions. I just had it for a few hours before leaving. First impression is really good, lots of details, soundstage as well excellent, no harshness at all, really a beautiful sound. Somehow the pair Atticus/CV5 reminds me the sound signature of my beloved Conrad Johnsons if I may risk the comparison.
 A very musical rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Alessandro


----------



## deutschemark

Just received the HD800 I'm powering them with the CV5. I'm really impressed with the synergy. Adds a bit of smoothness, plenty dynamics and only it's turned up only 1/3 of the way and its really loud.


----------



## jeffri

6BF7 (green) tube is available on ALO Audio directly now. Not sure what is the differences between gold and green though, I have gold previously and is awaiting the green for arrival.


----------



## Jorge Luna

jeffri said:


> 6BF7 (green) tube is available on ALO Audio directly now. Not sure what is the differences between gold and green though, I have gold previously and is awaiting the green for arrival.


 

 I just got the green a few days ago, I was surprised it hadn't been mentioned here. It would be cool if Ken could put out some more info on this tube. Just going on the websites description it was an instant buy for me. Sound wise the tube is exactly as described, it definitely delivers pronounced bass. A very nice upgrade.


----------



## meomap

jorge luna said:


> I just got the green a few days ago, I was surprised it hadn't been mentioned here. It would be cool if Ken could put out some more info on this tube. Just going on the websites description it was an instant buy for me. Sound wise the tube is exactly as described, it definitely delivers pronounced bass. A very nice upgrade.


 

 That's interesting. I am using the Gold now. I will swap out with Green and hear any differences.
 I believe Gold version cost more.


----------



## jeffri

jorge luna said:


> I just got the green a few days ago, I was surprised it hadn't been mentioned here. It would be cool if Ken could put out some more info on this tube. Just going on the websites description it was an instant buy for me. Sound wise the tube is exactly as described, it definitely delivers pronounced bass. A very nice upgrade.




The gold sounds lovely, althought mine was broken now for some unknown reason. Well, tube lifespan is unpredictable after all. Hoping green will serve me better.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

is there a video with directions for tube rolling, i remember seeing one but cant locate it.
  
 thanks.


----------



## meomap

expatinjapan said:


> is there a video with directions for tube rolling, i remember seeing one but cant locate it.
> 
> thanks.




It should be easy without video. Tube is on the other side of the panel with screws. CDM video should be a reference to watch.


----------



## the fool

I am using vega as primary portable, you guys think cv5 or cDm for this iem, my source is iPad pro, which should I buy?


----------



## meomap

the fool said:


> I am using vega as primary portable, you guys think cv5 or cDm for this iem, my source is iPad pro, which should I buy?


 

 Hi,
  
 I have both. CDM is more likely sit in the dust.
  
 Modbil = CV5> iPod Touch or iPod Classic. Cheaper to do tube rolling ( 1 instead of 2 tubes ). I use CV5 > QP1R as well.
            = I believe CV5 is more powerful than CDM, holographic
  
 Home = Hardly use CDM anymore.  Utopia > ALO Studio Six > Esoteric SACD/CD/DAC or VPI Classic I + Manley Chinook Phono PA
  
 So, my CDM is lying there right now collecting dust.
  
 Hope that helps.


----------



## TERTBUTYL

[color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]I demo'd the CV5 at CanJam NYC. I really enjoyed how it paired with my Vegas and I bought it on the spot. I've been using it ever since and couldn't be happier with it. [/color]


----------



## musicman59

meomap said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have both. CDM is more likely sit in the dust.
> 
> ...


 
 I agree with you. When I heard both side by side I personally liked the CV5 better and that's the one I purchased.


----------



## jerick70

How does the Continental V5 compare to the Fostex HP-V1? Anyone with experience with the two?


----------



## jeffri

jerick70 said:


> How does the Continental V5 compare to the Fostex HP-V1? Anyone with experience with the two?




I have done a short comparison. I think HP-V1 is a bit warmer and also softer sounding. Cv5 render details much better, it is faster and in general, better technically. Both are pretty clean, not much hiss with IEM. Size-wise, HP-V1 is gigantic next to Cv5, so if you consider portability, Cv5 win hands down. 

In short, if you are looking for a warm, soft and smooth sound, while don't mind the size, HP-V1 will be your choice.

Go for Cv5 if you are looking for a portable, with detailed sound while still keeping some warm touch of tube. Bonus: you can tube-rolling, so it is possible to tweak the sound to some degree. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## jerick70

jeffri said:


> I have done a short comparison. I think HP-V1 is a bit warmer and also softer sounding. Cv5 render details much better, it is faster and in general, better technically. Both are pretty clean, not much hiss with IEM. Size-wise, HP-V1 is gigantic next to Cv5, so if you consider portability, Cv5 win hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very nice comparison!  I'm going to have to buy both now and try them out to see which one I like and which one pairs with my gear the best.  They both look like excellent companions to my iBasso DX200.


----------



## bryanjh25

Hi, where can I buy a leather case for CV5? Thanks.


----------



## meomap

bryanjh25 said:


> Hi, where can I buy a leather case for CV5? Thanks.




Should be in ALO website.


----------



## KB

Hey Guys,

We got more 6BF7 tubes in stock, these are great tubes for the Cv5. The 6BF7 gives a very thick overtly emphasized "tube" sound, rich thick and powerful. Highly recommended. 

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## pbca26

Very nice tubes indeed!
Though now I understand when people write something like "too tubey sound".


----------



## fixated

Recently got a cv5 to use with my mojo and curious as to how I should setup my mojo to do the line out. I currently have it in lineout mode (3v) but I'm concerned that it might be too much for the cv5 handle, should I lower the output? TYIA


----------



## Valens7

lonerboy13 said:


> Recently got a cv5 to use with my mojo and curious as to how I should setup my mojo to do the line out. I currently have it in lineout mode (3v) but I'm concerned that it might be too much for the cv5 handle, should I lower the output? TYIA



I'd try lowering the output to ~1.9 to 2.1v as opposed to 3v. That'd be a little hot on high gain, I think.

Just wanted to chime in and say that this is one heck of a portable amp! Got the Cv5 paired with a Schiit Moby in a secondary system, and I'm impressed by the sound quality on tap. Using the 6BF7 tube, this rig drives both the HD 600 and TH-X00 PH rather nicely.


----------



## meomap

Valens7 said:


> I'd try lowering the output to ~1.9 to 2.1v as opposed to 3v. That'd be a little hot on high gain, I think.
> 
> Just wanted to chime in and say that this is one heck of a portable amp! Got the Cv5 paired with a Schiit Moby in a secondary system, and I'm impressed by the sound quality on tap. Using the 6BF7 tube, this rig drives both the HD 600 and TH-X00 PH rather nicely.



Welcome to ALO CV5 club.


----------



## pooslice

Does your Cv5 pop when you turn it on or off? Mine does and I read that the power on warmup should eliminate the pops.


----------



## jeffri

pooslice said:


> Does your Cv5 pop when you turn it on or off? Mine does and I read that the power on warmup should eliminate the pops.



The power on warmup should be silent, I don't hear any pop. The power off have pop though. That said, I think it is generally good idea to not connect the headphone to any amp during the power on/off cycle.


----------



## fixated

pooslice said:


> Does your Cv5 pop when you turn it on or off? Mine does and I read that the power on warmup should eliminate the pops.


No, I don't hear any popping on mine when I turn it on. Maybe a slight popping sound when I turn it off though, but its not something loud or anything along those lines. I sorta got used to it after a while.


----------



## pooslice

Thanks for the replies! The pop on starting the unit isn't loud, just a bit bothered since it's not supposed to be there. 

I messaged ALO about it. If anyone else is experiencing this I'll post their reply here.


----------



## fixated

Loving my cv5 right now, but strangely enough the mojo actually runs hotter than the CV5! Curious about the other tubes, I heard you could use some of the CDM tubes for the CV5, is there a list anywhere for those compatible tubes?


----------



## meomap

lonerboy13 said:


> Loving my cv5 right now, but strangely enough the mojo actually runs hotter than the CV5! Curious about the other tubes, I heard you could use some of the CDM tubes for the CV5, is there a list anywhere for those compatible tubes?



Black pcb only.


----------



## pooslice

ALO support said the pops are not an issue. Also, the pops WILL NOT cause any damage so I can leave my iems plugged in. It would have been a PITA to have to unplug/replug iems all the time. 



pooslice said:


> Thanks for the replies! The pop on starting the unit isn't loud, just a bit bothered since it's not supposed to be there.
> 
> I messaged ALO about it. If anyone else is experiencing this I'll post their reply here.


----------



## Malevolent

lonerboy13 said:


> Loving my cv5 right now, but strangely enough the mojo actually runs hotter than the CV5! Curious about the other tubes, I heard you could use some of the CDM tubes for the CV5, is there a list anywhere for those compatible tubes?


Haven't had a long enough run with the CV5 to compare (about an hour of on-off usage at my longest go), but the Mojo does indeed run a tad too warm at times. If I remember correctly, the CV5 was pretty cool throughout my few auditions with the amp.

Speaking of which, how does the Mojo sound with the CV5?


----------



## fixated (Jun 20, 2017)

Malevolent said:


> Haven't had a long enough run with the CV5 to compare (about an hour of on-off usage at my longest go), but the Mojo does indeed run a tad too warm at times. If I remember correctly, the CV5 was pretty cool throughout my few auditions with the amp.
> 
> Speaking of which, how does the Mojo sound with the CV5?



Based from most of my listening using my Angie, I originally had a problem with the highs of the mojo being somewhat rolled off. I can't say for sure if it's inherent with the mojo but using it with the cv5 did help with the treble being more extended as well as increasing the amount of actual details I hear (or it just made the details more audible).

While using it with my Ether Flow, I could definitely say that it does somewhat elevate the highs as opposed to just using the mojo by itself. I would even go further and say that it gets close the treble peaks that I originally had a problem with the original Ether. I would take that with a grain of salt as I tend to shy away from anything that has treble peaks, so ymmv.

I would say overall the cv5 compliments the mojo fairly well, they're a great combo if I have to say so myself. Excited to try it out with all sorts of IEMs and headphones.

BTW these are just based on the default tubes and haven't given the other tubes a try.


----------



## Malevolent

lonerboy13 said:


> Based from most of my listening using my Angie, I originally had a problem with the highs of the mojo being somewhat rolled off. I can't say for sure if it's inherent with the mojo but using it with the cv5 did help with the treble being more extended as well as increasing the amount of actual details I hear (or it just made the details more audible).


Interesting. This I've got to try for myself. I'm no treble-head, but a little more extension would certainly help the Mojo.

Btw, thanks for the impressions! Will look to get an audition with the CV5 (and my Mojo) soon.


----------



## fixated

Malevolent said:


> Interesting. This I've got to try for myself. I'm no treble-head, but a little more extension would certainly help the Mojo.
> 
> Btw, thanks for the impressions! Will look to get an audition with the CV5 (and my Mojo) soon.



Highly recommend it, on that note had a friend try out the cv5 with his fiio x1 and he was utterly floored on how much it had made his x1 sound better. He's now saving up to get one for himself.


----------



## Malevolent

lonerboy13 said:


> Highly recommend it, on that note had a friend try out the cv5 with his fiio x1 and he was utterly floored on how much it had made his x1 sound better. He's now saving up to get one for himself.


It doesn't help that I am a sucker for ALO Audio's amps. They make really good, quality-sounding stuff. My initial impressions with the CV5 were all positive, so I believe a lengthier audition would only reinforce my desire to get one. Darn.. There goes my wallet again.


----------



## fixated

Malevolent said:


> It doesn't help that I am a sucker for ALO Audio's amps. They make really good, quality-sounding stuff. My initial impressions with the CV5 were all positive, so I believe a lengthier audition would only reinforce my desire to get one. Darn.. There goes my wallet again.



Agreed! Had the little RX before and was amazed how great it was but it couldn't drive headphones which was the reason I got the cv5 instead. I did want the CDM but I thought the cv5 would offer more flexibility in terms of changing from a DAP or a DAC and I head it runs way colder than the CDM.


----------



## Malevolent

lonerboy13 said:


> Agreed! Had the little RX before and was amazed how great it was but it couldn't drive headphones which was the reason I got the cv5 instead. I did want the CDM but I thought the cv5 would offer more flexibility in terms of changing from a DAP or a DAC and I head it runs way colder than the CDM.


Yeah, I too feel that the Rx lacks some power. I'm using it exclusively with IEMs, but some of my less sensitive earphones require near-max volume on the Rx to get anywhere near normal listening levels. Still, it is a great sounding amp. Just not as flexible as I thought it'd be.

One thing I like about the CV5 is its build - small like the Rx, with a lot more power underneath. You're right about the operating temperature, too. In all my auditions with the CV5, I didn't think it became sufficiently warm to warrant any panic. The CDM on the other hand.....


----------



## fixated

Malevolent said:


> Yeah, I too feel that the Rx lacks some power. I'm using it exclusively with IEMs, but some of my less sensitive earphones require near-max volume on the Rx to get anywhere near normal listening levels. Still, it is a great sounding amp. Just not as flexible as I thought it'd be.
> 
> One thing I like about the CV5 is its build - small like the Rx, with a lot more power underneath. You're right about the operating temperature, too. In all my auditions with the CV5, I didn't think it became sufficiently warm to warrant any panic. The CDM on the other hand.....



Would like to give the CDM a try in the future but probably when I have a table to just have it lay flat on. Have fun with your longer listening session with the CV5, you'll love it more the longer you listen!


----------



## Malevolent

lonerboy13 said:


> Would like to give the CDM a try in the future but probably when I have a table to just have it lay flat on. Have fun with your longer listening session with the CV5, you'll love it more the longer you listen!


Thanks, buddy! Will chime in with more impressions once I get the time to listen to the CV5 in depth (hopefully sometime next week).

Btw, if you love the CV5, you'll love the CDM, too. Just ignore the DAC - the amp section is what makes it great.


----------



## fixated

Malevolent said:


> Thanks, buddy! Will chime in with more impressions once I get the time to listen to the CV5 in depth (hopefully sometime next week).
> 
> Btw, if you love the CV5, you'll love the CDM, too. Just ignore the DAC - the amp section is what makes it great.



Tempting, I will have to think about it. I could probably use the mojo with the CDM but that would be a waste for the DAC section of the CDM. I'm still in the middle of upgrading my desktop setup and as I've just recently finished building my "transportable" setup. Looking forward to your impressions as well!


----------



## Malevolent

lonerboy13 said:


> Tempting, I will have to think about it. I could probably use the mojo with the CDM but that would be a waste for the DAC section of the CDM. I'm still in the middle of upgrading my desktop setup and as I've just recently finished building my "transportable" setup. Looking forward to your impressions as well!


Frankly, I think the CDM's DAC section is something of a waste - it's not the best DAC out there, and most people buying, or thinking of buying, the CDM are probably only doing so because of its superb amp capabilities. The CV5 addresses some of that problems, and it's probably a winner in most ways. It's smaller, lighter, cooler, and not as excruciatingly expensive. Still, the CDM, as an amp alone, is quite superb, and is probably the best sounding of ALO's amps IMO. The CV5, is probably ALO's answer to the question - what if they created a CDM without the DAC?


----------



## fixated

Malevolent said:


> Frankly, I think the CDM's DAC section is something of a waste - it's not the best DAC out there, and most people buying, or thinking of buying, the CDM are probably only doing so because of its superb amp capabilities. The CV5 addresses some of that problems, and it's probably a winner in most ways. It's smaller, lighter, cooler, and not as excruciatingly expensive. Still, the CDM, as an amp alone, is quite superb, and is probably the best sounding of ALO's amps IMO. The CV5, is probably ALO's answer to the question - what if they created a CDM without the DAC?



I've actually given the CDM a try just yesterday. It was only a short while though, maybe a 15-20 minutes, so some might find it inconclusive but its a good start. Anyway what I found was that I didn't hear much of a difference between the CDM's amp section and the cv5 using the mojo as a DAC. Which makes me believe that if there are any differences, it would take much longer to actually find(hear?) them but that would be something minute. Although I did try the CDM with stock tubes as the unit I was using was not a demo unit and we didn't want to tamper with it too much, so I can't say for sure if there would be a bigger jump in quality if I'd have tried the CDM with different tubes.

I was always under the assumption that the CV5 had always been ALO's response to everyone who wanted a DACless CDM


----------



## Malevolent

lonerboy13 said:


> I've actually given the CDM a try just yesterday. It was only a short while though, maybe a 15-20 minutes, so some might find it inconclusive but its a good start. Anyway what I found was that I didn't hear much of a difference between the CDM's amp section and the cv5 using the mojo as a DAC. Which makes me believe that if there are any differences, it would take much longer to actually find(hear?) them but that would be something minute. Although I did try the CDM with stock tubes as the unit I was using was not a demo unit and we didn't want to tamper with it too much, so I can't say for sure if there would be a bigger jump in quality if I'd have tried the CDM with different tubes.
> 
> I was always under the assumption that the CV5 had always been ALO's response to everyone who wanted a DACless CDM


Yes, by auditioning the CV5 and the CDM together, you can clearly discern their many similarities. On some of my favorite tracks, though, I actually found the mids on the CDM to be a little thicker and more forward. It wasn't a grand difference, and you'd definitely need to listen intently to tell them apart. Both amps were demo units, burnt in, and using stock tubes. Either way, anyway who loves this particular sound would be happy with either unit.


----------



## NewEve

Hi everyone,

Small question for owners of this portable amplifier.

I extensively compared the Alo Audio Continental V5 and the JDS Labs C5D Amp+DAC with my Grado SR325e headphones and Cowen Plenue D DAP.

I can't really tell them apart--not in a significant manner at least.

Does that make sense? How likely is that?


----------



## xrk971

Very nice amp design. I like the size and shape format.  Great attention to details of knob and jack placement and switches. I know it's tough to pack all this in an enclosure this compact.  Beautiful job Ken. 

I know the input is Class A and uses the tube.  Can you give more specifics on the topology? Is it SE Class A in a follower configuration?  Also, is the Class AB output stage a discrete custom design or utilizing a commercial chip/buffer?


----------



## pooslice

NewEve said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Small question for owners of this portable amplifier.
> 
> ...




It does. When I first tried the  Cv5, I only heard a small difference. I was using a Fiio X5 and a Lyra II. But that small difference made the iems so much easier to listen to.

If you didn't hear a significant difference then that means more money for some other pice of gear.


----------



## Witcher

Malevolent said:


> Thanks, buddy! Will chime in with more impressions once I get the time to listen to the CV5 in depth (hopefully sometime next week).
> 
> Btw, if you love the CV5, you'll love the CDM, too. Just ignore the DAC - the amp section is what makes it great.



I'm not so sure about that. I was auditioning both when I was looking for something that gave my ie800 more sparkle in the upper mids when used with my iPhone. The CDM rolls off the treble a bit more than the v5. it was an overly warm tone for me. it was kind of like switching from a HD600 to a HD650. The v5 added a brighter and more lively character to the music, which was exactly what I was looking for, so I bought that one. I then tried the v5 with my HD800S, and it adds a nice mid range hump to the cans. Overall I'd say that based on my own hearing, the CDM was too warm for my liking.

Also for those considering pairing the mojo with the v5, I'd go test it first. I have a mojo which I use with my ifi micro stack. I love it's layering, separation, and clarity. That layering and clarity was lost when I paired it with the v5. It's almost as if the v5 took over the entire signal chain and dominated with it's tubey characteristic and removed the mojo from the chain. Oddly enough, the v5 sounds better when it's just the phone going thru it into my ie800 or HD800S. but you need to test the matching here. I've tried iems that didn't work as well with the v5, like the Campfire Audio Lyra 2. It became harshly bright (though I have friends that like it). The Noble X works great with the v5.


----------



## wirefriend

So the paring matters in case of v5....
Did anyone try iBasso DX200 line out + v5 ?


----------



## fixated

Witcher said:


> I'm not so sure about that. I was auditioning both when I was looking for something that gave my ie800 more sparkle in the upper mids when used with my iPhone. The CDM rolls off the treble a bit more than the v5. it was an overly warm tone for me. it was kind of like switching from a HD600 to a HD650. The v5 added a brighter and more lively character to the music, which was exactly what I was looking for, so I bought that one. I then tried the v5 with my HD800S, and it adds a nice mid range hump to the cans. Overall I'd say that based on my own hearing, the CDM was too warm for my liking.
> 
> Also for those considering pairing the mojo with the v5, I'd go test it first. I have a mojo which I use with my ifi micro stack. I love it's layering, separation, and clarity. That layering and clarity was lost when I paired it with the v5. It's almost as if the v5 took over the entire signal chain and dominated with it's tubey characteristic and removed the mojo from the chain. Oddly enough, the v5 sounds better when it's just the phone going thru it into my ie800 or HD800S. but you need to test the matching here. I've tried iems that didn't work as well with the v5, like the Campfire Audio Lyra 2. It became harshly bright (though I have friends that like it). The Noble X works great with the v5.



Strange, I didn't find that problem with the mojo + cv5 combo. I thought it had addressed a concern I had with the mojo's treble seemingly rolling off while keeping the micro details of the mojo intact. That being said, it might really depend on the actual iem/headphones that you were using. I've been using my Angie's mostly with the combo so we might be having a different experience.


----------



## Witcher

lonerboy13 said:


> Strange, I didn't find that problem with the mojo + cv5 combo. I thought it had addressed a concern I had with the mojo's treble seemingly rolling off while keeping the micro details of the mojo intact. That being said, it might really depend on the actual iem/headphones that you were using. I've been using my Angie's mostly with the combo so we might be having a different experience.



Yes, maybe it's the different iems used. I primarily tested with my Sennheisers and that's what I experienced. The V5 is much better for me on it's own.


----------



## fixated

Witcher said:


> Yes, maybe it's the different iems used. I primarily tested with my Sennheisers and that's what I experienced. The V5 is much better for me on it's own.



Might also be worth trying to lower the volume on the lineout mode of the mojo if you're pairing it with the cv5, always found 4 clicks lower from the lineout mode to be a better match than just purely lineout mode.


----------



## Witcher

lonerboy13 said:


> Might also be worth trying to lower the volume on the lineout mode of the mojo if you're pairing it with the cv5, always found 4 clicks lower from the lineout mode to be a better match than just purely lineout mode.



I did. I tried everything for the mojo pairing. just... not my thing. I much prefer it direct.  maybe the reason for this is that I chose the ie800 because I auditioned it with just the iPhone, so that was the baseline.


----------



## fixated

Witcher said:


> I did. I tried everything for the mojo pairing. just... not my thing. I much prefer it direct.  maybe the reason for this is that I chose the ie800 because I auditioned it with just the iPhone, so that was the baseline.



No worries, everyone has their own preference. Nothing wrong with liking different gear. Haven't tried the ie800 so really can't compare it with any of my gear.


----------



## Malevolent (Jul 11, 2017)

Witcher said:


> I'm not so sure about that. I was auditioning both when I was looking for something that gave my ie800 more sparkle in the upper mids when used with my iPhone. The CDM rolls off the treble a bit more than the v5. it was an overly warm tone for me. it was kind of like switching from a HD600 to a HD650. The v5 added a brighter and more lively character to the music, which was exactly what I was looking for, so I bought that one. I then tried the v5 with my HD800S, and it adds a nice mid range hump to the cans. Overall I'd say that based on my own hearing, the CDM was too warm for my liking.


(Un)fortunately, my brief comparison between the 2 led me to choose the CDM over the CV5. I preferred the former's slightly weightier midrange, and yes, its ubiquitous warmth. I didn't detect any further differences between the 2, so I'll defer to your judgement regarding the newer Continental's greater prominence in the higher registers. Thankfully for me, I'm less of a treblehead, so the CDM fits my needs (and wants) perfectly.

I've got to find some time to compare the 2, but it's definitely high on my agenda. Thanks for your impressions, btw.


----------



## Witcher

Malevolent said:


> (Un)fortunately, my brief comparison between the 2 led me to choose the CDM over the CV5. I preferred the former's slightly weightier midrange, and yes, its ubiquitous warmth. I didn't detect any further differences between the 2, so I'll defer to your judgement regarding the newer Continental's greater prominence in the higher registers. Thankfully for me, I'm less of a treblehead, so the CDM fits my needs (and wants) perfectly.
> 
> I've got to find some time to compare the 2, but it's definitely high on my agenda. Thanks for your impressions, btw.



No worries. I was only responding to the point where you implied they are very similar, just without the DAC from the CDM, which is where my opinion differed. I did hear an audible difference, so I thought I'd qualify. But let me clarify further: the CDM's amp IS great. I did like it. But it's size, heat, and sound signature detered me from buying it. Overall I preferred the v5 as a product for my use, which was to have a nice tonal tweak to my ie800 > phone chain which I could bring everywhere with me. I'm not a treble head either. far from it. but the stock sound with iphone and ie800 to me wasn't bright enough, and I thought some liveliness to the tones would've been nice. So that's what the v5 amazingly brought to the chain, while the mojo on it's own brought too much. The v5 is so cool that I can put it in my pocket and not worry about burns. Heh. The v5 doesn't do that much to the tones that you should expect a paradigm shift in sound signature. But it does add just enough upper mids (not highs) to make me smile.


----------



## NewEve (Jul 19, 2017)

pooslice said:


> It does. When I first tried the  Cv5, I only heard a small difference. I was using a Fiio X5 and a Lyra II. But that small difference made the iems so much easier to listen to.
> 
> If you didn't hear a significant difference then that means more money for some other pice of gear.



Ok, thank you. Happy to know I'm not too crazy !!!

I guess I'll keep the JDS... though I liked to whole tube thing


----------



## ExpatinJapan

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/alo-audio-continental-v5.22018/reviews


 

My review of the Continental V5 is up, with contributions from Jeffri.

regards
expat


----------



## Mojo65

Hi NewEve, I own a CV5 since months and it replaced a FiiO E7 that I still own and use every now and then.

Even though at first "glance" the differences might not be so evident in my case it took me some time to notice alla the differences while it was warming up. Apparently the price difference seems not justified but the more I was getting used to the CV5 the more i started detecting the differences that were not little shades but rather a different approach to sound.

Shortly I started to perceive the soundstage wider but most of all it was deeper. Than voices were thicker, materialising between my ears, layers were more evident and mid-bass/bass was heavier. Day after day I was re-discovering records that I know I knew very well. The sound was lush and refined in comparison with the FiiO that remains a surprising device for the price.

I suggest you to avoid quick on/off comparisons. Listen for days or weeks with the CV5, get used to it and then one day suddenly go back to the C5D and check the differences with well known records.

Bye
Alessandro


----------



## jeffri

Good point. I agree that evaluating DAC and amplifier is not always obvious at first glance, not as easy as headphones. But those tiny changes can be more noticable when you spent more hours into it.


----------



## cathee

jeffri said:


> I have done a short comparison. I think HP-V1 is a bit warmer and also softer sounding. Cv5 render details much better, it is faster and in general, better technically. Both are pretty clean, not much hiss with IEM. Size-wise, HP-V1 is gigantic next to Cv5, so if you consider portability, Cv5 win hands down.
> 
> In short, if you are looking for a warm, soft and smooth sound, while don't mind the size, HP-V1 will be your choice.
> 
> ...



Looking into a portable tube amp, especially these two models (HP-V1 and Cv5). Are there any other comparable competitors in the market right now? Currently leaning towards the HP-V1 for the darker sound signature but prefer the Cv5 in almost all other aspects (size, form, design, tube rolling etc.)

If anyone can shed any light on the subject it would be much appreciated. 

x


----------



## jeffri

cathee said:


> Looking into a portable tube amp, especially these two models (HP-V1 and Cv5). Are there any other comparable competitors in the market right now? Currently leaning towards the HP-V1 for the darker sound signature but prefer the Cv5 in almost all other aspects (size, form, design, tube rolling etc.)
> 
> If anyone can shed any light on the subject it would be much appreciated.
> 
> x



There is also GoVibe Porta Tube, then the more expensive ones like CDM and WA8. I also saw Carot One NIK58 Tube, but I never saw one in person. Alternatively, older Continental can be a good candidate too.


----------



## meomap

cathee said:


> Looking into a portable tube amp, especially these two models (HP-V1 and Cv5). Are there any other comparable competitors in the market right now? Currently leaning towards the HP-V1 for the darker sound signature but prefer the Cv5 in almost all other aspects (size, form, design, tube rolling etc.)
> 
> If anyone can shed any light on the subject it would be much appreciated.
> 
> x




CV5 all the way.
Tube rolling is fun.


----------



## NewEve

Mojo65 said:


> Hi NewEve, I own a CV5 since months and it replaced a FiiO E7 that I still own and use every now and then.
> 
> Even though at first "glance" the differences might not be so evident in my case it took me some time to notice alla the differences while it was warming up. Apparently the price difference seems not justified but the more I was getting used to the CV5 the more i started detecting the differences that were not little shades but rather a different approach to sound.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for this.

I will give it another--extended--shot and post the "results".


----------



## NewEve

NewEve said:


> Thank you very much for this.
> 
> I will give it another--extended--shot and post the "results".



Ok, I would be lying to myself if I didn't notice "something" but it isn't worth the price for me I think.
I *love* this little amp, though I think it is more for the tube tech. than the sound it produces :/


----------



## Bosk

I'm considering purchasing a portable amp to compliment my AK380 which feels slightly underpowered when driving dynamic and hybrid IEMs and the Continental V5 is on my list of possibilities along with the Vorzamp Pure II+. Has anyone had a chance to compare them or perhaps compare the Continental V5 to any of the other Vorzuge portable amps? 

I'm a bit of a basshead and listen to a lot of electronic music, and have really enjoyed owning tube speaker amps in the past. I wouldn't object to tube rolling for optimal performance but tight and punchy low end delivery is an essential priority. Thanks for any impressions you can offer.


----------



## RuFrost (Dec 11, 2017)

1) I already own Alo Rx (nickel limited) and I just have received CV5...well I'm astonished! Few words to describe the sound: smooth, silk, velvet, definition, resolution, micro-detalization, hyper-transperent.
2) This little amp transforms my headphones to earphone-speakers, this is what I feel to whatever I attach it to. I have long-term wow effect like the one which the person will have from alcohol or drugs or sauna or some serious obstacles. It builds the sound and scene as the layers and let the listener discover them all. It is amazing how many details is lost with the previous devices I owned or auditioned. I would not say the sound, I would say experience of the music itself is just astonishingly good and paradise-like.
3) ALO Continental V5 just revolutionize my perception of portable sound and capability of headphones, iems, earbuds at all. V5 just remove the wall which divide the sound of full-size speakers and head\earphones. I'm just sitting and listening to basically everything what I only see and enjoy it all without exception. I think this is my 6th hour with it and I do not want to stop at all. The music and the sound signature do not make me tired at all (this effect has started since Alo Rx III for me). It sounds very very natural! So far the classical music, folklore, instrumental and single instrumental as well as vocal have never sounded SO good and just magical. The bass, low frequencies are comparable with the Ghost substance. It is beautiful, it is there, you feel them and live through them, but it does not ties your focus to it at all, even in basshead music. It is very unusual experience for me, as this type of representation firstly in my life feels audiophile-like. I mean, this is the way (at least one) how hi-end devices must sound like. The voice and strings really SING...even better than in reality. Micro detalization and extensions on the whole frequency spectre are just unimaginable and could be called ideal and leaned toward it.  
4) Alo Rx adds a little bit of warmth and a lots of dynamics and live to the music. Everybody who heard it could not come back anymore to their daps, as they seemed too boring, slow and lifeless to them. But cv5 just reaches another level with how it makes the sound system sound.
5) My cheap (~230$) and old Nokia BH-905 first generation sounds like expansive cans, I mean the resolution is rising to the level of top notch full-size cans (I owned LCD-3 for a few years). The synergy with dynamic iems t8ie mkII is just out of this world. I wanted to sell them, because I lost interest to iems at all. Now I understand that I just needed good amp for them. Now I do not want to sell or trade them at all...
6) The synergy with zen 2 Black cardas is not that good or, at least, not on all genres. They together sounds fine overall, but really good with classical music or some harp, gusli... I can completely understand people who do not understand or like the sound of cv5. CV5 is not just another amp which has this or that advantage disadvantage, it is device in its own league and has its own unique role in the system which is amp+some bliss which change the perception of music itself. To receive such revelation is not for everybody.

Glory to God for us to have ability to own such wonders!!! Thanks ALO for you products and existence!

P.s: Lately, I think, I will add more comments on synergy with earbuds.



Spoiler: Photos


----------



## hackstu

Has anyone tried the V5 with the shure se846?? Noticed in the continental v5 reviews of audible hiss, is the hiss there with the shures??


----------



## samycinema

hackstu said:


> Has anyone tried the V5 with the shure se846?? Noticed in the continental v5 reviews of audible hiss, is the hiss there with the shures??


I have. 
The hiss is minimum and it goes away once you start playing music. 
I felt the cv5 was a great complement to my 846 + AK240 combo. 846 sounded better, richer, fuller, with more headroom. Only complaint was the sound got a bit grainy. 
Overall I liked the tonality of the cv5, but felt it lacked power to properly drive phones like the HD650 and Ether Flow. 
I always used the high gain, TBH don't know why there's low gain option, it's way too weak and I never used it.


----------



## hackstu

Looking into swapping the tubes, worried that i might damage something, can anyone point me in the right direction.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

hackstu said:


> Looking into swapping the tubes, worried that i might damage something, can anyone point me in the right direction.


my review of the v5 has some info i think.

I swapped a few out, it was quite easy.


----------



## hackstu

undid the screws, but base plate is stuck onto the battery. and the main board wont budge.


----------



## jerick70

hackstu said:


> undid the screws, but base plate is stuck onto the battery. and the main board wont budge.


There is a YouTube video on disassembly of the Continental Dual Mono. It shows you how to swap tubes. Really similar to the CV5.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Sorry you are having trouble.

My review I mentioned has the video referred fo in the above post.

Different amps but i found it a very usedul guide.


----------



## hackstu

GRUMPYOLDGUY said:


> Noise floor is unbearable.
> 
> I'm going to try wiring up an impedance adapter this weekend and see what happens.




I know i'm digging up an old post, but how did the impedance adapter affect the noise floor??


----------



## phammed

Hey guys currently looking for a tube amp, any experiences about how the v5 pairs with the campfire audio vegas? Thanks!


----------



## jerick70

hackstu said:


> I know i'm digging up an old post, but how did the impedance adapter affect the noise floor??


 They work wonders for noisy amps and sensitive iems and cans.  IFi makes one called the IEMatch.


----------



## hackstu

So no more hiss??


----------



## jerick70

hackstu said:


> So no more hiss??


Yes mostly.  It really depends on the amp / headphone combo.  But I've had really good success.  For instance I have Campfire Andros that are really sensitive and I'm using them with a GoVibe Portatube that is really noisy and I have no hiss at all.


----------



## jerick70

And and one thing that I forgot to mention is you will get back 2 bits of resolution from the IEMatch too.  I notice a huge difference in fidelity when using it.  I think it is a must have device for headphiles.


----------



## hackstu

I'm using the  Shure SE846, with the Cv5. I'll give it a go, with a bit more research maybe?.


----------



## jerick70

hackstu said:


> I'm using the  Shure SE846, with the Cv5. I'll give it a go, with a bit more research maybe?.


Buy it from Amazon and you can return if it doesn't work for you.  It's only $50.  I had the CV5 and used it with my Andros and there was no hiss.


----------



## kukkurovaca

jerick70 said:


> And and one thing that I forgot to mention is you will get back 2 bits of resolution from the IEMatch too.



That wouldn't apply to someone looking at an amp with analogue volume control.


----------



## jerick70

kukkurovaca said:


> That wouldn't apply to someone looking at an amp with analogue volume control.


Exactly.


----------



## TERTBUTYL

phammed said:


> Hey guys currently looking for a tube amp, any experiences about how the v5 pairs with the campfire audio vegas? Thanks!



I pair the V5 with the Campfire Audio Vegas (and Andros) and think it's a great match. I think the Vegas scale nicely with the additional power. Ken from Campfire Audio convinced me on the pairing at last year's CanJam NYC. Happy to answer any specific questions.


----------



## musicman59

Guys,
I am selling my Continental v5 amp. It has very limited use.
It is on the For Sale forum.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/alo...ted-use-plus-extra-tube.873489/#post-14084570

Thanks.


----------



## Weider

Hi all, I just received my Continental v5 and am using it with an Oppo PM1; they're a great combination!

It didn't work so well with my Shure SE846s, though...


----------



## alphanumerix1

So iematch is a must for iems with the v5?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

@alphanumerix1 

I would say no.

It has under 0.5 output impedance so it would be fine with even most sensitive IEMs and anything upwards.


----------



## alphanumerix1

ExpatinJapan said:


> @alphanumerix1
> 
> I would say no.
> 
> It has under 0.5 output impedance so it would be fine with even most sensitive IEMs and anything upwards.



Cheers mate.

P.s earbuds


----------



## RuFrost (Apr 17, 2018)

I used t8ie mkII with cv5 - no hiss at all. It was truly fantastic synergy. Hi-gain mode on cv5 with iems is truly revelation.


alphanumerix1 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> P.s earbuds


----------



## ExpatinJapan

alphanumerix1 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> P.s earbuds


earbuds


----------



## tjy00

Saw a copper version recently.


----------



## tjy00




----------



## alphanumerix1

Nice


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

tjy00 said:


>


Saw that too. What's the story behind that? I can't seem to find anything online about it.


----------



## Quasimodosbelfry

Since the amp doesn't heat up too much, will it be a big issue if the holes are covered up when stacking? Like if it ends up under my DAP.


----------



## davidmolliere (Nov 21, 2018)

Looks like Black Wednesday is on 
Couldn't resist 

Got myself a pair of 6832, but the 6BF7 not available is there any chance it will be at some point again?


----------



## jeffri

That's too good of a deal to pass up. The CDM is also only at $999.


----------



## davidmolliere

jeffri said:


> That's too good of a deal to pass up. The CDM is also only at $999.



Indeed only 7 units left for both... The CDM it too far of my budget already stretching as it is but a great deal indeed!


----------



## Iluin

Good morning all,

I couldn't resist the discount and purchased a Continental CV5. This is my first tube amp and I have a question on my mind that I think you guys can answer.

I have Fiio X7II and iFi micro IDSD BL. I use Aeon closed for cans. 

Can I remove micro IDSD  BL from that equation and add the CV5? or- do i still stack the micro IDSD BL in between the Fiio X7ii and CV5?

Thank you so much and happy holidays!!


----------



## jeffri

Yes, just connect the X7ii lineout to CV5.


----------



## Iluin

jeffri said:


> Yes, just connect the X7ii lineout to CV5.


Thank you.


----------



## davidmolliere

Looks like FedEx has trouble keeping up with the Black Friday, package shipped friday won't reach me at the scheduled date and is stuck at "International shipment release", hope the CV5 reaches me tomorrow...


----------



## gr8soundz

davidmolliere said:


> Looks like FedEx has trouble keeping up with the Black Friday, package shipped friday won't reach me at the scheduled date and is stuck at "International shipment release", hope the CV5 reaches me tomorrow...



Placed my order Saturday. Waiting for it to ship out. Couldn't believe the Cv5 was half price and still in stock (didn't hear about the deal til few days after it started).


----------



## davidmolliere

gr8soundz said:


> Placed my order Saturday. Waiting for it to ship out. Couldn't believe the Cv5 was half price and still in stock (didn't hear about the deal til few days after it started).



Yeah I ordered early on wednesday as soon as the promo hit the newsletter, it technically was in FedEx hands late wednesday but really started moving on friday. Was stuck at custom clearance sunday, was released for import but the status is stuck now...


----------



## davidmolliere (Nov 27, 2018)

Finally got the CV5... it's much smaller than I expected, which is good really portable with the DX120 it makes a nice little portable stack 
I was a bit suprised that the package doesn't include the right screwdriver/tool (the CDM apparently does have it from the tube rolling video) not sure I have a hex 1.5mm handy so tube rolling with the 6832 will have to wait a bit.

Now off to listening and burning in the new toy


----------



## davidmolliere (Nov 27, 2018)

So I went to purchase a screwdriver after a good two hours with the stock tubes... very reference, clean tuning but not as tubey as I wished for... Tube rolling is really easy with the CV5, took me 5 minutes to install the 6832, the hardest part is to put the casing back slowly and carefully it's really down to the millimeter to fit all this 







After 30mn with the 6832 tubes, I must say this is much more along the lines of what I was hoping for with clearly more warmth but still very contained and not overly done, but also more body those are way thicker than the stock 6111. The 6BF7 were out of stock on ALO so I got them on eBay and I'll send them back to ALO for PCB mounting... I'll be interested as well by those but the 6832 are exactly what I want in a portable tube amp.

This is a great pairing with the Solaris and I'll make sure to get the VE8, Phantom and EX1000 a ride with the CV5 now

_Edit : Oh my, I tried again with the 1Z and I switched the single ended out to high gain... much better now I had never used line out on the 1Z so I didn't know... oh my this is something else entirely_


----------



## davidmolliere (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't know if this has been reported yet but the 6832 have much much less hiss than the stock 6111 this is a striking difference...

Quick question I didn't find reference for this... how long is the lifespan of those tubes?


----------



## gr8soundz

davidmolliere said:


> I don't know if this has been reported yet but the 6832 have much much less hiss than the stock 6111 this is a striking difference...



My Cv5 should be here in a few days. Didn't order the 6832 tube due to higher power drain (and perhaps more heat) plus I've yet to roll any tubes with the handful of compact tube amps I have.

However, I wouldn't mind trying the Mullard tube that's highly praised here but impossible to find.


----------



## davidmolliere (Nov 27, 2018)

gr8soundz said:


> My Cv5 should be here in a few days. Didn't order the 6832 tube due to higher power drain (and perhaps more heat) plus I've yet to roll any tubes with the handful of compact tube amps I have. However, I wouldn't mind trying the Mullard tube that's highly praised here but impossible to find.



Well I'll gladly take the higher power drain given the positive difference in SQ, yeah sure the Mullard would be awesome if you can source one which reference is it for the CV5?

Edit : asked and answered, it's the Mullard 6112, now the question is to make sure to find one that's compatible with the CV5, not the same as CDM I guess


----------



## jeffri

If it's black PCB, it is compatible with CV5 I believe. I would also be interested if we could find one, currently have 6832 and 6BF7.


----------



## kukkurovaca

davidmolliere said:


> Well I'll gladly take the higher power drain given the positive difference in SQ, yeah sure the Mullard would be awesome if you can source one which reference is it for the CV5?
> 
> Edit : asked and answered, it's the Mullard 6112, now the question is to make sure to find one that's compatible with the CV5, not the same as CDM I guess





jeffri said:


> If it's black PCB, it is compatible with CV5 I believe. I would also be interested if we could find one, currently have 6832 and 6BF7.



I think the Mullards that folks like on the CDM are single-triode, so they wouldn't be compatible with the CV5. (I could be wrong though, I've never tried them.)


----------



## davidmolliere

kukkurovaca said:


> I think the Mullards that folks like on the CDM are single-triode, so they wouldn't be compatible with the CV5. (I could be wrong though, I've never tried them.)



Good to know, I am a total tube newbie!


----------



## jerick70

davidmolliere said:


> So I went to purchase a screwdriver after a good two hours with the stock tubes... very reference, clean tuning but not as tubey as I wished for... Tube rolling is really easy with the CV5, took me 5 minutes to install the 6832, the hardest part is to put the casing back slowly and carefully it's really down to the millimeter to fit all this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went through quite a few portable tube amps a while back.  CDM, CV5, Fostex HP-V1, ect..  The best of the bunch was the Fostex for tubey sound.  I sold all of my portable tube amps I had because I went on a balanced kick.  I wish I would have kept the Fostex.  It was a phenomenal amp.


----------



## gr8soundz

jerick70 said:


> I went through quite a few portable tube amps a while back.  CDM, CV5, Fostex HP-V1, ect..  The best of the bunch was the Fostex for tubey sound.  I sold all of my portable tube amps I had because I went on a balanced kick.  I wish I would have kept the Fostex.  It was a phenomenal amp.



Agreed. Of all the tube portables I've tried the HP-V1 is still the most memorable. Would've kept it but the tube and/or heater stopped working after the first few weeks. Always said I'd buy another for the right price but prices never seem to go lower.

I too went down the balanced path ending up at an Oriolus BA-10 (couldn't afford the CDM). Now I'm getting back to my SE senses and hoping the Cv5 somewhat measures up to the HP-V1 (or whatever I can recall about it).


----------



## jerick70

gr8soundz said:


> Agreed. Of all the tube portables I've tried the HP-V1 is still the most memorable. Would've kept it but the tube and/or heater stopped working after the first few weeks. Always said I'd buy another for the right price but prices never seem to go lower.
> 
> I too went down the balanced path ending up at an Oriolus BA-10 (couldn't afford the CDM). Now I'm getting back to my SE senses and hoping the Cv5 somewhat measures up to the HP-V1 (or whatever I can recall about it).


You didn't miss anything with the CDM. Very dry sounding and didn't have the best detail.  The balanced portion was better but nowhere near the HP-V1 in sound texture and quality.  The CV5 was very good when I had mine.  It's still not as good as the HP-V1.  I don't like very neutral sounding kit, and it isn't balanced, so I sold it.

The Oriolus BA-10 looks excellent.  I can't seem to find one though.  Do you know where I can pick one up?


----------



## davidmolliere (Nov 27, 2018)

jerick70 said:


> You didn't miss anything with the CDM. Very dry sounding and didn't have the best detail.  The balanced portion was better but nowhere near the HP-V1 in sound texture and quality.  The CV5 was very good when I had mine.  It's still not as good as the HP-V1.  I don't like very neutral sounding kit, and it isn't balanced, so I sold it. The Oriolus BA-10 looks excellent.  I can't seem to find one though.  Do you know where I can pick one up?



The CV5 with 6111 fits that description (a bit dry) but so does the Oriolus BA300S with the same tubes so... did you try the CV5 with other tubes?
I missed the Oriolus BA-10 altogether...  but it's not a tube amp is it? 

I hadn't heard of HP-V1 before, 6N16B-Q tubes... maybe can be found for CV5?


----------



## jerick70

davidmolliere said:


> The CV5 with 6111 fits that description (a bit dry) but so does the Oriolus BA300S with the same tubes so... did you try the CV5 with other tubes?
> I missed the Oriolus BA-10 altogether...


Yes I did try all the tubes that I could. I even tried the Mullards.  The sound didn't change that much with the tube changes though.


----------



## gr8soundz (Nov 27, 2018)

jerick70 said:


> You didn't miss anything with the CDM. Very dry sounding and didn't have the best detail.  The balanced portion was better but nowhere near the HP-V1 in sound texture and quality.  The CV5 was very good when I had mine.  It's still not as good as the HP-V1.  I don't like very neutral sounding kit, and it isn't balanced, so I sold it.
> 
> The Oriolus BA-10 looks excellent.  I can't seem to find one though.  Do you know where I can pick one up?



At the moment I don't know of any for sale. Seems Oriolus (https://www.en.oriolus.jp/) has been out of stock for several months; same for their other amps. I barely managed to get an NT-1 with the Korg Nutube after emailing them. Try sending them a message about any available BA-10s. Might take some time to get a reply though.

Imo, the BA-10 is the closest I've tried to the Fostex. It's not quite as powerful (IIRC) but, as you say, it's fully balanced. The custom 6-pin to dual XLR cable I ordered should arrive by next week so I can finally use the balanced input and get even more out of the amp. If that pans out I may use it as my 'desktop' amp for now as I'm focusing mostly on compact/portable gear.


----------



## kukkurovaca

davidmolliere said:


> The CV5 with 6111 fits that description (a bit dry) but so does the Oriolus BA300S with the same tubes so... did you try the CV5 with other tubes?
> I missed the Oriolus BA-10 altogether...  but it's not a tube amp is it?
> 
> I hadn't heard of HP-V1 before, 6N16B-Q tubes... maybe can be found for CV5?



Bear in mind that most of the amps in discussion are hybrids, so they shouldn't necessarily be expected to sound the tubey-est. (There are all-tube (trans)portable amps, but they're more obscure and largely more expensive, as well as huge: Woo WA-8, Analog Squared Paper TU-05, Phatlab Phantasy.)


----------



## davidmolliere

After further testing it was not the 6111 that hisses more than 6832 but the DX120 which hisses much more than WM1Z with the CV5, so source was to blame not the CV5 which doesn't hiss much...

@kukkurovaca Yeah good point, CV5 is hybrid... WA-8 is something I'd like to get my ears on...


----------



## jerick70

davidmolliere said:


> After further testing it was not the 6111 that hisses more than 6832 but the DX120 which hisses much more than WM1Z with the CV5, so source was to blame not the CV5 which doesn't hiss much...
> 
> @kukkurovaca Yeah good point, CV5 is hybrid... WA-8 is something I'd like to get my ears on...


Woo makes awesome kit. I sold my WA-5 and regret it every day. The only issue with the WA 8 is it's not really portable. It's huge and really only barely transportable.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Yeah, they're enormous. I snagged a Phatlab Phantasy for a ridiculously low price on eBay, and it's a delightful amp (although very quirky and probably not very technically clean). It's not as the big as the WA-8, but it still clocks in at 750 grams. The issue with full-tube portable designs is that they've got to include output transformers and manage heat, so they can't be that small even when they use compact tubes.


----------



## gr8soundz (Nov 29, 2018)

My Cv5 arrived today. Never know quite what you'll get until it's in your hands but, gotta say, this amp is worth the original asking price and a steal at $399.

I guess 'boutique' isn't a bad word when it's done this well. Packaging is excellent (sorry, no unbox pics) and this is the first amp I've seen that comes with not 1, but 2 cases! The leather case is perfect for protecting the amp while in use and the perforated fabric bag protects them both for storage or transport. No need to search for a custom case this time.

The Cv5 is heavier than expected and heftier than its size suggests. Build quality is superb and the volume knob feels perfect, especially for a portable where you need precise volume adjustments but don't want the knob moving too freely (which was one of the few issues with the HP-V1, iirc).

So far, it sounds equally great. Great extension on both ends, especially the lows with high gain. Soundstage is very good but not quite as wide as my Oriolus NT-1. The Cv5 has power to spare too; more than any of my other portables and much more expected for an amp this size. On high gain I barely get past 10 o'clock volume with my T50rp mk3.

For now, the Cv5 is temporarily strapped to my AK Jr. for some burn-in. It'll be interesting to see if or how much the amp improves over time.


----------



## Iluin

davidmolliere said:


> Looks like FedEx has trouble keeping up with the Black Friday, package shipped friday won't reach me at the scheduled date and is stuck at "International shipment release", hope the CV5 reaches me tomorrow...


How


gr8soundz said:


> My Cv5 arrived today. Never know quite what you'll get until it's in your hands but, gotta say, this amp is worth the original asking price and a steal at $399.
> 
> I guess 'boutique' isn't a bad word when it's done this well. Packaging is excellent (sorry, no unbox pics) and this is the first amp I've seen that comes with not 1, but 2 cases! The leather case is perfect for protecting the amp while in use and the perforated fabric bag protects them both for storage or transport. No need to search for a custom case this time.
> 
> ...


How long would you say the burn-in period should be?


----------



## gr8soundz

Iluin said:


> How long would you say the burn-in period should be?



For products where it makes a difference, it can vary (according to some; burn-in is still heavily debated) up to 100s of hours. Imo, if you don't hear any difference after about 10 hours minimum, there may not be much difference even after 200 hours.

However, I plan to just use the Cv5 and let it slowly 'break-in' over time. Unlike previous amps/headphones/etc, this time (for some reason) I don't feel the need to leave it in a drawer playing music for a week to speed things up. I guess it sounds good enough already. Any further improvements would just be a bonus.


----------



## Iluin

gr8soundz said:


> For products where it makes a difference, it can vary (according to some; burn-in is still heavily debated) up to 100s of hours. Imo, if you don't hear any difference after about 10 hours minimum, there may not be much difference even after 200 hours.
> 
> However, I plan to just use the Cv5 and let it slowly 'break-in' over time. Unlike previous amps/headphones/etc, this time (for some reason) I don't feel the need to leave it in a drawer playing music for a week to speed things up. I guess it sounds good enough already. Any further improvements would just be a bonus.


Thank you for your answer.


----------



## davidmolliere (Dec 3, 2018)

So I got myself a discounted ALO SXC22 interconnect (29$ instead of 149$) as I only had a fairly generic FiiO L17 handy and... this is a game changer really you owe it to the CV5 to get a good interconnect this changes everything the dynamics is greatly improved, timbre is more accurate and clarity and transparency are just a clear step up... Need time now to REALLY listen to the CV5


----------



## gr8soundz

davidmolliere said:


> So I got myself a discounted ALO SXC22 interconnect (29$ instead of 149$) as I only had a fairly generic FiiO L17 handy and... this is a game changer really you owe it to the CV5 to get a good interconnect this changes everything the dynamics is greatly improved, timbre is more accurate and clarity and transparency are just a clear step up... Need time now to REALLY listen to the CV5



Thanks for posting this. Missed it when ordering my Cv5. Appears Alo's Deals site is separate from their main site; can't even put items between sites in same cart so have to place separate orders and pay additional shipping.

Just ordered 2 of these and will use the 2nd for another stack or the rare occasion when I triple stack. I was also using a Fiio cable as the custom cable I have was a bit too bulky.


----------



## davidmolliere

gr8soundz said:


> Thanks for posting this. Missed it when ordering my Cv5. Appears Alo's Deals site is separate from their main site; can't even put items between sites in same cart so have to place separate orders and pay additional shipping. Just ordered 2 of these and will use the 2nd for another stack or the rare occasion when I triple stack. I was also using a Fiio cable as the custom cable I have was a bit too bulky.



I missed it as well so ended up paying twice for shipping, so to speak... I think the deal is now back to 49$ and it's a slightly different cable.
There is a Ref8 mini to mini at 169 instead of 249 as well.


----------



## gr8soundz

davidmolliere said:


> I missed it as well so ended up paying twice for shipping, so to speak... I think the deal is now back to 49$ and it's a slightly different cable.
> There is a Ref8 mini to mini at 169 instead of 249 as well.



They're two slightly different cables. The $29 one is new old stock and appears to have all metal connectors. $49 one looks rubber or plastic but might have better strain relief. Cheaper one should be fine for my use and, as you stated, a decent upgrade over the L17.

https://aloaudio.deals/shop/sxc-22-compact-right-angle-mini-to-mini/






https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/mini-to-mini-sxc22-rt/


----------



## davidmolliere

@gr8soundz Spot on, I thought the promo had expired... that is great value for money, yeah there isn't much leeway with the old stock version, but it works alright...


----------



## jeffri

I have their Copper 22 Compact M2M that used the same jack as the old SXC22, while I like the sounds, the huge jack is quite a hassle to use for stacking with CV5. It got in the way of the gain switch and the headphone out. I guess that's the reason they changed the jack. Haha...

But it's definitely a good deal there!


----------



## nurie

My CV5 arrived today and I've been trying to charge it for some time now. I'm pretty sure it's been at least 5 hours (maybe even 6 by now) and the light still hasn't turned green. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong though as I'm a complete newbie with all this.  I'm really sad that I can't try my andromeda s on them yet. I'm dreading having to send this back if there really is something wrong...

Does it have to be fully charged for it to turn on? I even tried connecting it to my laptop and tried turning it on too... nothing. The tube won't light up or anything either... ): I thought it'd at least have enough charge to turn on while connected to the laptop?


----------



## meomap

nurie said:


> My CV5 arrived today and I've been trying to charge it for some time now. I'm pretty sure it's been at least 5 hours (maybe even 6 by now) and the light still hasn't turned green. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong though as I'm a complete newbie with all this.  I'm really sad that I can't try my andromeda s on them yet. I'm dreading having to send this back if there really is something wrong...
> 
> Does it have to be fully charged for it to turn on? I even tried connecting it to my laptop and tried turning it on too... nothing. The tube won't light up or anything either... ): I thought it'd at least have enough charge to turn on while connected to the laptop?



Connector properly connected? I never have that kind of problem before.

Next is kind of funny question: is the battery inside the CDM?


----------



## meomap

nurie said:


> My CV5 arrived today and I've been trying to charge it for some time now. I'm pretty sure it's been at least 5 hours (maybe even 6 by now) and the light still hasn't turned green. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong though as I'm a complete newbie with all this.  I'm really sad that I can't try my andromeda s on them yet. I'm dreading having to send this back if there really is something wrong...
> 
> Does it have to be fully charged for it to turn on? I even tried connecting it to my laptop and tried turning it on too... nothing. The tube won't light up or anything either... ): I thought it'd at least have enough charge to turn on while connected to the laptop?



I meant my CV5 also.


----------



## gr8soundz

nurie said:


> My CV5 arrived today and I've been trying to charge it for some time now. I'm pretty sure it's been at least 5 hours (maybe even 6 by now) and the light still hasn't turned green. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong though as I'm a complete newbie with all this.  I'm really sad that I can't try my andromeda s on them yet. I'm dreading having to send this back if there really is something wrong...
> 
> Does it have to be fully charged for it to turn on? I even tried connecting it to my laptop and tried turning it on too... nothing. The tube won't light up or anything either... ): I thought it'd at least have enough charge to turn on while connected to the laptop?



The rear light should at least be red while charging.

I always charge new devices to full before using them the first time (sometimes takes overnight) but a full charge AFAIK isn't required to use the Cv5.

When you turn on the amp the rear light should be amber (tube as well) and there's a bright blue led that turns off after about 20 seconds.


----------



## nurie (Dec 5, 2018)

meomap said:


> Connector properly connected? I never have that kind of problem before.
> 
> Next is kind of funny question: is the battery inside the CDM?





gr8soundz said:


> The rear light should at least be red while charging.
> 
> I always charge new devices to full before using them the first time (sometimes takes overnight) but a full charge AFAIK isn't required to use the Cv5.
> 
> When you turn on the amp the rear light should be amber (tube as well) and there's a bright blue led that turns off after about 20 seconds.



Thank you for the responses! There was an outlet on the kitchen island which doesn't seem like it had enough power to charge the CV5? It'd charge for a little bit and then the red light disappears. So I tried the wall outlet and it works, the red light stayed on for more than 5 minutes so from there I knew I was in the clear with that part at least. However, as I've mentioned in my first post... I've been charging it for over 4 hours and it still didn't turn green.

Anyway, this was important for me to note. I remember earlier when I was trying to charge it at the kitchen island outlet, I tried turning it on. There was a click right before you turn the volume knob on or off and for a split second, I saw it turn blue for a little bit and then it died again.

Fast forward 1-2 more hours, it still hasn't turned green (by now it's like around 5-6 hours). I was starting to wonder if there was something up with the charging cable. Anyway, I had another one upstairs so I plugged that in. Thank goodness it finally turned green after 1 more hour... I think I've charged it for around 7 hours actually in total (how much it was actually charging properly though, I do not know). I don't know if the cable is faulty in some way but in any case, I tried switching it on... still nothing. And then I remembered about earlier (the click) and I tried holding the knob mid-click and it FINALLY turned blue! Was super relieved, I don't live in the US and it would have been quite costly to send it back.. ):

So I'm guessing it has something to do with the knob or however it was assembled? I got no idea, but it's definitely the knob though.

So I've been testing it out with my Andromeda S. I need to mention though beforehand that when I connected it to the laptop at first, it was... honestly muddy... TwT; To be fair, it was still a tiny bit of an improvement as my laptop's the worst source I got so far. I continued to burn it in and decided to listen with my phone this time. A *LOT* better compared to my macbook pro, a lot of clarity and the soundstage got wider despite using Spotify. It was almost as good as when I listened to mastered songs through Tidal on the Microsoft Surface Laptop 2.

Of course, after burning it some more, it has now easily surpassed the MSL2 for everything except for harshness. The problem is that with the CV5, it's a bit harsh for me in comparison so I can't listen at a higher volume. I really want to try out the 6832 tube that I ordered along with this though, but I don't have the right screwdriver yet. I'm really hoping it'll round out the sound more without losing any of the details.


----------



## davidmolliere

nurie said:


> Of course, after burning it some more, it has now easily surpassed the MSL2 for everything except for harshness. The problem is that with the CV5, it's a bit harsh for me in comparison so I can't listen at a higher volume. I really want to try out the 6832 tube that I ordered along with this though, but I don't have the right screwdriver yet. I'm really hoping it'll round out the sound more without losing any of the details.



I totally agree with you on the bit of harshness, this struck me when I got back to the 1Z alone, the CV5 is more upfront and I didn't care much for the 6111 tube... the 6832 is quite better in that respect, fuller sounding and rounder overall although it appears the 6BF7 is really the roundest of them all (found one on eBay and will send it to ALO to mount to PCB).


----------



## gr8soundz

davidmolliere said:


> I totally agree with you on the bit of harshness, this struck me when I got back to the 1Z alone, the CV5 is more upfront and I didn't care much for the 6111 tube... the 6832 is quite better in that respect, fuller sounding and rounder overall although it appears the 6BF7 is really the roundest of them all (found one on eBay and will send it to ALO to mount to PCB).



I may have to try the 6832. Should've ordered one along with the Cv5 but was being cautious about the extra heat Alo mentions. Cv5 with stock 6111 tube sounds very good but missing something.

Also read that the Sylvania 6021 was very good but it too is out of stock.


----------



## davidmolliere

gr8soundz said:


> Also read that the Sylvania 6021 was very good but it too is out of stock.



From what I have read the Sylvania seems to be more along the lines of the 6111 in terms of signature... 6BF7 is polarizing but the roundest presentation of them all... we'll see when it reaches me.


----------



## nurie

davidmolliere said:


> I totally agree with you on the bit of harshness, this struck me when I got back to the 1Z alone, the CV5 is more upfront and I didn't care much for the 6111 tube... the 6832 is quite better in that respect, fuller sounding and rounder overall although it appears the 6BF7 is really the roundest of them all (found one on eBay and will send it to ALO to mount to PCB).



Oh thank you! At least that sounds really promising. I'm looking forward to tomorrow then when I change out the tubes! That's good to know about the 6BF7 tube at least. I'll probably order it as a last resort if it's still too harsh for me. Do you have to pay to get ALO to mount it on a PCB? Though actually, now that I think about it, will they do this for anyone though even if they're charging haha...? I'm not sure if they'll only do this for people they're already familiar with (AKA long time customers).



gr8soundz said:


> I may have to try the 6832. Should've ordered one along with the Cv5 but was being cautious about the extra heat Alo mentions. Cv5 with stock 6111 tube sounds very good but missing something.
> 
> Also read that the Sylvania 6021 was very good but it too is out of stock.



I'll let you know about how much hotter it gets when I get to change it out to the 6832. Also an update I suppose on what I think about it compared to the 6111 in general since everyone has different opinions I guess. One more thrown in the mix should be helpful.


----------



## jeffri

It doesn't get that hot tbh, with any tube. If you are in air conditioned room, there's no worry. I don't really notice the extra heat when using either 6832 and 6BF7. As for sound, I currently enjoy the 6BF7 the most right now with Ether 2. But 6111 has advantage in that it has spacious and holographic soundstage that wasn't as apparent in either 6832 and 6BF7. 6832 is a fun one, warmer, bassier, impactful. 6BF7 is a sweet one, still warm, smooth but not as much impact though, bass is more linear.


----------



## gr8soundz

jeffri said:


> It doesn't get that hot tbh, with any tube. If you are in air conditioned room, there's no worry. I don't really notice the extra heat when using either 6832 and 6BF7. As for sound, I currently enjoy the 6BF7 the most right now with Ether 2. But 6111 has advantage in that it has spacious and holographic soundstage that wasn't as apparent in either 6832 and 6BF7. 6832 is a fun one, warmer, bassier, impactful. 6BF7 is a sweet one, still warm, smooth but not as much impact though, bass is more linear.



Good to know, thanks. If the 6111 is the most holographic I'll probably stick with it. Most decent tube amps already have a bit more warmth, impact, and bass so I tend to focus more on the improved soundstage.


----------



## davidmolliere

Received the Raytheon 6BF7, off to sending this to ALO now


----------



## davidmolliere

nurie said:


> Oh thank you! At least that sounds really promising. I'm looking forward to tomorrow then when I change out the tubes! That's good to know about the 6BF7 tube at least. I'll probably order it as a last resort if it's still too harsh for me. Do you have to pay to get ALO to mount it on a PCB? Though actually, now that I think about it, will they do this for anyone though even if they're charging haha...? I'm not sure if they'll only do this for people they're already familiar with (AKA long time customers). I'll let you know about how much hotter it gets when I get to change it out to the 6832. Also an update I suppose on what I think about it compared to the 6111 in general since everyone has different opinions I guess. One more thrown in the mix should be helpful.



ALO charges 25$ to mount the tube on PCB, the tube itself was quite cheap under 8$ (The priciest thing is shipping for me as I am in Europe...). I guess they'll do that for anyone I guess I mean I asked if they could order me a 6BF7 and those are in short supply so JD advised me to get one on eBay which I did and then send them the tube. 

I can tell you 6832 does not run that hot at least for my usage which is mainly low gain and moderate volume.


----------



## nurie (Dec 6, 2018)

davidmolliere said:


> ALO charges 25$ to mount the tube on PCB, the tube itself was quite cheap under 8$ (The priciest thing is shipping for me as I am in Europe...). I guess they'll do that for anyone I guess I mean I asked if they could order me a 6BF7 and those are in short supply so JD advised me to get one on eBay which I did and then send them the tube.
> 
> I can tell you 6832 does not run that hot at least for my usage which is mainly low gain and moderate volume.



Okay, thank you! I'll most likely send some to them in bulk so it probably wont be for a while since they're $25 per tube, might as well get them all done at one time. That's good then actually! I'll try it with low gain first too.

*Edit* : Wow, it was a real struggle to remove AND put the circuit board back. Though I guess it's my first time doing anything like this so that's got a lot to do with it. I was also stressed out from worrying that I'd damage it in the process haha.

Anyway, it turned on and it's playing so I guess it was a success lol. Burning it in now. I can say already though that it's definitely slightly hotter than 6111. It's barely that much more so I can see why it's fairly negligible to mention, but it's there so I just want to say it in any case.

I'll comment again later to share my thoughts on the 6832 tube.


----------



## gr8soundz

@davidmolliere  you were SO right about the interconnects!  My stack sounds significantly better: cleaner bass, more extended treble, wider soundstage, and greater clarity and separation. Now the Cv5 with stock tube sounds much closer to my preference.

I knew good cabling makes a difference but thought such short runs wouldn't cause problems. Now I see why some Head-fiers use such beefy interconnects when stacking. I'd been swapping headphones and cables trying to correct the sound but swapping my Fiio interconnect for the Alo SXC22 did the trick.

Only problem now is what to do with the handful of interconnects I used to think were ok.


----------



## davidmolliere

gr8soundz said:


> @davidmolliere  you were SO right about the interconnects!  My stack sounds significantly better: cleaner bass, more extended treble, wider soundstage, and greater clarity and separation. Now the Cv5 with stock tube sounds much closer to my preference. I knew good cabling makes a difference but thought such short runs wouldn't cause problems. Now I see why some Head-fiers use such beefy interconnects when stacking. I'd been swapping headphones and cables trying to correct the sound but swapping my Fiio interconnect for the Alo SXC22 did the trick. Only problem now is what to do with the handful of interconnects I used to think were ok.



Yeah basically it's just as important as the cable to your IEM and I'd even say it seems to have even more impact. The interesting thing is that you can tweak the signature a bit with interconnect just like with IEM cables.
Honestly had it not been 29$ I probably wouldn't have purchased a pricey interconnect and I would have been so wrong! I have rarely stacked but I am glad for the CV5 as well, such a bargain at half price during BF...


----------



## gr8soundz

davidmolliere said:


> Yeah basically it's just as important as the cable to your IEM and I'd even say it seems to have even more impact. The interesting thing is that you can tweak the signature a bit with interconnect just like with IEM cables.
> Honestly had it not been 29$ I probably wouldn't have purchased a pricey interconnect and I would have been so wrong! I have rarely stacked but I am glad for the CV5 as well, such a bargain at half price during BF...



Same here. Don't think I'd pay $100+ for an interconnect but at $29 (or even $49) well worth it. Plus, Alo packaged the SXC22 similar to the Cv5: cable is nicely 'double' boxed and in the same type of fabric bag. With that type of presentation their original pricing makes more sense. Suspect I'll be buying more of their gear in the future regardless of price.


----------



## nurie (Dec 9, 2018)

Oh man I'm so glad I bought it at the same time as my CV5 then, hahaha! Though I actually don't know how it sounds like when using another interconnect, but I trust you guys lol. And yeah for sure I'm happy I decided to get it at this price. I really doubt I'd find anything better especially at the price I paid, and be able to change out the tubes too!

I got my cable last Friday (it's a Penon GS849) and I'm sad to report it sounded terrible with the CV5 (6832). It's almost like the Penon GS849 cable is quite similar to 6832 that it drowned out a lot of things. It was really weird, it sounded muddy but not really? The drums sounded so weird too, including any sounds that's percussion-like. Sounded very artificial, not the good kind. I also listen to Electronic music so it's not like I am averse to them btw.

Anyway, stock cable (CA Andromeda S) with 6832 CV5 was loads better. The cable by itself plugged directly into the source is quite nice though. It really improved everything from clarity (from lows, mids to highs), the impactful bass and it even smoothed out the treble while not losing any detail. My ears hurt the least with this current set up as well. Which makes me wonder if I should try out the 6111 tube with this cable, as I miss the separation/layering/airiness (not saying it's non-existent, just not enough for me) I could get with the CV5 + stock cable. The 6111 was really piercing for me, but it might work with this cable?

But yes, overall I actually ended up preferring this at the moment. It's the most versatile so far and it suits a lot of music genres as I seriously listen to a lot of different kinds. Truthfully, even if I am a lot more selective with genres, this still sounds the best for now. I am thinking though that this just isn't the right cable to use if I wanted to use it with the CV5. I want to try out another one (maybe Penon Leo) but I think I should wait til next year, or at least next month. I've spent way too much at too short amount of a time, LOL. The exchange rate from USD to CAD is ridiculous right now. TwT;


----------



## jonathane40

Do you guys think it's worth using the iFi iematch with the ALO Continental V5 and CA Andromeda? So far I like the V5 a lot with the Sony EX1000, Sennheiser 6XX and 5XX. It also sounds good with Andromeda but I can hear the hiss even when music is playing. I have never used the iematch and have read mixed reviews. Hopefully someone has experience with the iematch+Andromeda+V5!


----------



## jeffri

Not with Andromeda, but I have been pleased with ieMatch. If you notice hiss, then it definitely helps.


----------



## jonathane40

jeffri said:


> Not with Andromeda, but I have been pleased with ieMatch. If you notice hiss, then it definitely helps.


Why not with andromeda? You don’t like how the iematch changes the sound of andromeda?

Thanks!


----------



## jeffri

jonathane40 said:


> Why not with andromeda? You don’t like how the iematch changes the sound of andromeda?
> 
> Thanks!



That's not what I mean. I don't have Andromeda. With my U12, I do notice hiss with CV5 and using ieMatch helps. I think any sensitive IEM will benefit from it.


----------



## jonathane40

jeffri said:


> That's not what I mean. I don't have Andromeda. With my U12, I do notice hiss with CV5 and using ieMatch helps. I think any sensitive IEM will benefit from it.



Got it! I will probably try it and report back. 

Thanks!


----------



## nurie

Just wanted to update that using the Penon GS849 cable + Alo CV5 (6111 tube) was a good match. Surprisingly what I was hoping for. The airiness is back and there's some punch to the bass. Also around 20% improvement with clarity.

Again, I would like to order the Penon Leo cable next year and match it with the 6832 tube - it might be an even better match!  Though I'm kind of thinking if I should get a DAP instead...


----------



## jeffri

The tube is kinda cheap relative to the amp price. It definitely worth the price even just for playing around.


----------



## nurie (Dec 19, 2018)

Yes for sure! The amp is worth it and especially the tubes. I actually want to send them different ones to get mounted but that'll be a while from now.

However, my SXC 22 compact right angle mini to mini cable kinda died.  So I can't use my CV5 (it's my only interconnect cable) for a while it looks like ahhh I'm really sad, just when I'm enjoying it so much too! The sound doesn't come out of the right earpiece anymore, just the left. (Yes, I've tried plugging it directly to the source and it's fine.) I've already contacted them to see if there's anything they can do for me. I hope I don't have to send it back 'cos the shipping price from Canada is fairly high especially since this is only $29 and it has a box.

*EDIT* : It might actually be my CV5 that's having problems so I've already contacted them and I'll be mailing both the cable and the CV5 together just in case. >_<;


----------



## davidmolliere

So I had sourced a 6BF7 (big fatty) tube on eBay and got it mounted by ALO on PCB... received it today and... oh my now this is what I was looking for : rich and full sound, warm and organic and tubey... this is the most different of the three tube I have : stock 6111 (more neutral / reference and solid state sounding tube), 6832 (lively and punchy but still not too coloured).

Tube rolling is quite fun, now if I only could source a Mullard... but right now happy with the 6BF7, best match to my taste...


----------



## lafeuill

Thank you for your impressions ! Anything to report noisefloor-wise ?



jeffri said:


> ... As for sound, I currently enjoy the 6BF7 the most right now with Ether 2. But 6111 has advantage in that it has spacious and holographic soundstage that wasn't as apparent in either 6832 and 6BF7. 6832 is a fun one, warmer, bassier, impactful. 6BF7 is a sweet one, still warm, smooth but not as much impact though, bass is more linear.



It'll be interesting to have your take on the bass once you clock in more listening time.


----------



## lafeuill (Dec 24, 2018)

@jeffri : do you mainly use the Cv5 with your Onkyo DP-CMX1 ? (Sorry if the answer is not too far back in the thread, I've got some catching up to do ^^)


----------



## meomap

davidmolliere said:


> So I had sourced a 6BF7 (big fatty) tube on eBay and got it mounted by ALO on PCB... received it today and... oh my now this is what I was looking for : rich and full sound, warm and organic and tubey... this is the most different of the three tube I have : stock 6111 (more neutral / reference and solid state sounding tube), 6832 (lively and punchy but still not too coloured).
> 
> Tube rolling is quite fun, now if I only could source a Mullard... but right now happy with the 6BF7, best match to my taste...



Is the 6BF7 a green version or gold version?
I remembered there were 2 versions on ALO.
Never have the chance to use it yet with CV5 or CDM.
Maybe, I will open them up and test them.
Still using GE 6021 all these time.


----------



## davidmolliere

meomap said:


> Is the 6BF7 a green version or gold version?
> I remembered there were 2 versions on ALO.
> Never have the chance to use it yet with CV5 or CDM.
> Maybe, I will open them up and test them.
> Still using GE 6021 all these time.



Not sure as it wasn’t sold by ALO itself it’s out of stock on their website, they advised I look on eBay and send it their way for mounting on PCB, the markings are not green but orange and it’s one built by Raytheon.

Not heard of GE6021 isn’t it a variant of 6111? Or the famous Mullard?


----------



## jeffri

lafeuill said:


> Thank you for your impressions ! Anything to report noisefloor-wise ?
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be interesting to have your take on the bass once you clock in more listening time.



Both 6BF7 and 6832 is bassier, but one is more linear while the latter is more punchy and impactful. I can hear the sub better in 6BF7, but it lost the punchiness fun of 6832.



lafeuill said:


> @jeffri : do you mainly use the Cv5 with your Onkyo DP-CMX1 ? (Sorry if the answer is not too far back in the thread, I've got some catching up to do ^^)



Either to CMX1 or to CEntrace DACPortable. I'll have Topping D50 coming from Massdrop in January, so I guess that will be my setup going forward.



meomap said:


> Is the 6BF7 a green version or gold version?
> I remembered there were 2 versions on ALO.
> Never have the chance to use it yet with CV5 or CDM.
> Maybe, I will open them up and test them.
> Still using GE 6021 all these time.



I have both green and gold. Honestly, I can't tell the difference and now, I don't even know which is which anymore (and the marker fade too).


----------



## davidmolliere

So... I did a pretty fun experiment with the CV5 and 6BF7... I stacked the WM1Z / CV5 with 6BF7 and the KSA1500 and the KSE1500 gave me something exceptional oh my this brings so much to the KSE which become much more organic sounding with astounding bass that EQ won’t get you. Sure, it’s double amping but man, this is something to behold...


----------



## Whitigir

davidmolliere said:


> So... I did a pretty fun experiment with the CV5 and 6BF7... I stacked the WM1Z / CV5 with 6BF7 and the KSA1500 and the KSE1500 gave me something exceptional oh my this brings so much to the KSE which become much more organic sounding with astounding bass that EQ won’t get you. Sure, it’s double amping but man, this is something to behold...


 Seriously...people keep talking about double amping..  I really careless, just so long as it sounds good and well performed.  Enjoy


----------



## davidmolliere

Whitigir said:


> Seriously...people keep talking about double amping..  I really careless, just so long as it sounds good and well performed.  Enjoy



Well said, anyway no other way to do some experimenting with an electrostat IEM 
Although it’s not practical for any portable use I do enjoy it, a lot


----------



## jonathane40

davidmolliere said:


> So... I did a pretty fun experiment with the CV5 and 6BF7... I stacked the WM1Z / CV5 with 6BF7 and the KSA1500 and the KSE1500 gave me something exceptional oh my this brings so much to the KSE which become much more organic sounding with astounding bass that EQ won’t get you. Sure, it’s double amping but man, this is something to behold...


Cool! I have also been connecting the CV5 to a Sony DAP (zx300) and I think it pairs well. Are you using high or low gain on the 3.5mm output? Are you maxing the volume on the Walkman?

I asked ALI what they recommend and was told to use low gain with volume high. 

I have been using it with Andromeda, EX1000, HD6xx, and HD58x. Si far they all sound great with this combo!


----------



## davidmolliere (Dec 25, 2018)

jonathane40 said:


> Cool! I have also been connecting the CV5 to a Sony DAP (zx300) and I think it pairs well. Are you using high or low gain on the 3.5mm output? Are you maxing the volume on the Walkman? I asked ALO what they recommend and was told to use low gain with volume high.
> I have been using it with Andromeda, EX1000, HD6xx, and HD58x. Si far they all sound great with this combo!



The general recommandation is to keep to low gain as much as you can, to avoid distorsion and noise. My own observations there is that it’s better to set the Sony to high gain and the ALO CV5 to low gain, Sony has a black and clean background and probably is better in high gain than most DAPs in low gain  Doing the opposite sounds more forward and noisy to me.

Regarding volume I alway adjust on the Sony so that if possible the right volume is reached with the CV5 pot at 50% volume.


----------



## meomap

Hi,

Tried 1Z / CV5 / Utopia  = surprising good.
Tested again with CDM = WOW. Details and airiness are super. I don't think I got the same details when I used dx200 LO with 2.5 mm balanced silver IC.

I think I will use this pairing as transportable from now on.
I still use ALO SS6 as my main desktop tube amp.


----------



## CreditingKarma

Has anyone else noticed that the volume pot does not work past about 75%. I get no increase in volume when it is turned past 75%. 


So far I am loving the sound from the CV5.


----------



## nurie (Jan 8, 2019)

Hey guys... I was wondering if there's anyone else who can confirm this for me?

My first CV5 stopped working properly after a week of use. I could no longer hear anything from the left side. I've checked everything and sent it back to ALO, they said the CV5 I got had some problems. Now they shipped me an entirely new unit. The first day it worked very well and then the very next day, no sound would come from the right side this time. (I didn't drop it. I wasn't charging it. I didn't open it up to change the tube. I was only using them with my Andro S...)

I e-mailed them and they asked me what my source was. I said iPhone 6.... and this is what they said :

"The iPhone could be problematic.

The Continental v5 - like most all amplifiers would like a line level inputs.

The iPhone is passing its signal through its internal amplification stage - thus your signal is amplified 2x.

This signal could be too strong from the Cv5 and frying the channel."

Surely I am not the only person who has used this with an iPhone?? Or any mobile phone for the matter?? I am just very confused at how an iPhone that wasn't even charging or anything is strong enough to fry the amplifier.. but I'm no expert but still, it's hard for me to believe. I saw someone talk about using their iPhone here and it doesn't seem like there're any problems? If anyone could confirm I would be seriously grateful. I am kind of stressed about this as this is the 2nd time something has gone wrong and I had a feeling that in some way - I will get faulted for this somehow or another. Which is exactly what is happening right now...

Besides.. I don't understand why it would work for a week for the first one I received (and was sent back) if it fries the CV5 and this one doesn't work the very next day...


----------



## jeffri

That is a very odd case. I'm not an engineer, but I have been feeding CV5 from my Onkyo Granbeat (lineout or not), which I think is more powerful than the iPhone 6. Even Mojo with their 3v lineout is fine.


----------



## nurie (Jan 9, 2019)

jeffri said:


> That is a very odd case. I'm not an engineer, but I have been feeding CV5 from my Onkyo Granbeat (lineout or not), which I think is more powerful than the iPhone 6. Even Mojo with their 3v lineout is fine.



Yes, I'm not sure what's going on.. however, I did try opening it as I was wondering if maybe changing the tube might help (can't hurt to try anyway), but unfortunately - some thing was loose.. at first I thought it might be the battery or something but there seems to be some stuff that came off? I don't know what these are though. I don't know if they're important, but it's definitely not a great thing to see something coming off from the chipboard. (And no, I didn't drop it or did this myself, there was already some rattling before I even took the chipboard out)












I hope they can help me, honestly this is starting to stress me out. I understand their side too since this is the 2nd time it has happened. Getting/Having another problem is even more unlikely seeing as I haven't seen anyone else with issues even from the first unit everyone's received. ): I may have been really unlucky...


----------



## jeffri

Wow, that's really bad. IDK if you would void your warranty if you have opened it or not, but best to keep contact with them. That definitely not normal.


----------



## meomap

nurie said:


> Yes, I'm not sure what's going on.. however, I did try opening it as I was wondering if maybe changing the tube might help (can't hurt to try anyway), but unfortunately - some thing was loose.. at first I thought it might be the battery or something but there seems to be some stuff that came off? I don't know what these are though. I don't know if they're important, but it's definitely not a great thing to see something coming off from the chipboard. (And no, I didn't drop it or did this myself, there was already some rattling before I even took the chipboard out)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These two small items are not belonging in there.
That's why the unit shorted?


----------



## nurie

jeffri said:


> Wow, that's really bad. IDK if you would void your warranty if you have opened it or not, but best to keep contact with them. That definitely not normal.



I think it might be okay, JD didn't seem to have mentioned that it'd void the warranty. I was told to send this back. They will either repair or replace it. In any case, hopefully the 3rd time's the charm. I really don't want any more issues as it's not just me, I don't want to bother them for the 3rd time either. 



meomap said:


> These two small items are not belonging in there.
> That's why the unit shorted?



Maybe. I was told that these pieces were for the input jack and it may be the cause of the problem I'm experiencing.


----------



## jhog

Quick question - I own and love the Continental V2, but have been contemplating upgrading to the v5 for something more truly portable, and also for lower noise for low impedance iems and cans. I wanted to ask anyone who's experienced both whether there's a substantial improvement in sq between the v2 and v5?

Any thoughts gratefully received!


----------



## roses77

jhog said:


> Quick question - I own and love the Continental V2, but have been contemplating upgrading to the v5 for something more truly portable, and also for lower noise for low impedance iems and cans. I wanted to ask anyone who's experienced both whether there's a substantial improvement in sq between the v2 and v5?
> 
> Any thoughts gratefully received!


I have the V3 & V5 is truly portable & small, it has an very black background it’s worth buying.


----------



## jonathane40

jhog said:


> Quick question - I own and love the Continental V2, but have been contemplating upgrading to the v5 for something more truly portable, and also for lower noise for low impedance iems and cans. I wanted to ask anyone who's experienced both whether there's a substantial improvement in sq between the v2 and v5?
> 
> Any thoughts gratefully received!



I haven’t used the V2 but I have the V5 and it hisses with low impedance earphones like CA Andromeda. I use the Iematch with Andromeda but I have used it with other earphones/headphones of around 32ohms and higher and it has s black background with those. The V5 is quite small and it barely gets worn even when using high volume and high gain!


----------



## CreditingKarma

I am using the CV5 out of the sp1000cu currently and really like it with the LCD X and Clears. It adds a bit more body to the bass and the sound stage too. It sounds really great with the Solaris I do need to use the iematch with it though or does hiss. I am bringing it to axpona to auditio. Some of the headphones there too. 

 I didn't test with my LCD 4Z I only had it 5 days before I had to send it for repairs one of the drivers was buzzing. When I get them back I will give it a listen. Unfortunately I think that once my Hugo TT2 comes in the CV5 will be relagated to use when not at home. Or at least when I am not at my desk.


----------



## jhog

jonathane40 said:


> I haven’t used the V2 but I have the V5 and it hisses with low impedance earphones like CA Andromeda. I use the Iematch with Andromeda but I have used it with other earphones/headphones of around 32ohms and higher and it has s black background with those. The V5 is quite small and it barely gets worn even when using high volume and high gain!



thanks for this!


----------



## julien-hifi

Hi,
I recently bought an Alo cv5 and connect it to my AK SP1000.
One thing am intrigued is when i chose line out from sp1000, and connected to sp1K, I expected volume would be set at max level 150, but it doesn't. So using my Utopia, sp1000 is at around 120, and cv5 at 50% which is fine.
But i guess am using amplification from sp1000 and cv5 the , right?
I would prefer to use only dac from the dap and 100% amplification from cv5.

Am I missing something ?
Thanks for your advise..


----------



## Arthur Li

julien-hifi said:


> Hi,
> I recently bought an Alo cv5 and connect it to my AK SP1000.
> One thing am intrigued is when i chose line out from sp1000, and connected to sp1K, I expected volume would be set at max level 150, but it doesn't. So using my Utopia, sp1000 is at around 120, and cv5 at 50% which is fine.
> But i guess am using amplification from sp1000 and cv5 the , right?
> ...


The only A&K dap that supports genuine line-out is the KANN. So I am afraid you cannot have what you want.


----------



## jhog

Hi folks, wonder if anyone has trialled the RHA CL1 with the V5. I know the CL1 is renowned for its hot treble, but it occurs to me a bit of Continental tubey goodness might tame it and make for a good combo?


----------



## paulgc

Finally broke down and ordered the black. And extra tubes. Will use with Chord Poly/Mojo and Cascades. Will try as well with my SE846 and Atlas. @KB thanks for answering my questions from a month or so ago. Are there any leather cases still around? Paul


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY (Apr 14, 2019)

Arthur Li said:


> The only A&K dap that supports genuine line-out is the KANN. So I am afraid you cannot have what you want.



Yeah... but if the amp stage is flat in the passband, what's the difference? At that point, it's just a matter of setting the level for unity gain.

For the price of admission, the player better be damn flat. And if you believe the frequency response (<0.1dB over the band of interest), it is.

OP: What you're hearing using both amp stages is almost exactly what you would hear using just the Cv5 amp stage.


----------



## jhog

Does anyone happen to know the max input voltage for the cv5? I know Ken said that the CDM shouldn’t be higher than 2.8v but can’t find any info on the cv5


----------



## jhog

Quick question - is there any point whatsoever in owning both the CV5 (which I currently have and love), and the RX IEM version, which I have an opportunity to pick up for a decent price? I do mainly listen with iems, and occasionally the hiss on the CV5 bothers me, but beyond that, I am super happy with it. is the RX simply redundant, or does it offer anything significantly different in terms of tonality, signature etc? Full disclosure, I do flippin' love portable amps!


----------



## CreditingKarma (Aug 28, 2019)

jhog said:


> Quick question - is there any point whatsoever in owning both the CV5 (which I currently have and love), and the RX IEM version, which I have an opportunity to pick up for a decent price? I do mainly listen with iems, and occasionally the hiss on the CV5 bothers me, but beyond that, I am super happy with it. is the RX simply redundant, or does it offer anything significantly different in terms of tonality, signature etc? Full disclosure, I do flippin' love portable amps!




I would recomend just picking up the ifi iematch. I think the rx would be a redundancy.


----------



## jhog

CreditingKarma said:


> I would recomend just picking up the ifi iematch. I think the ex would be a redundancy.



Thanks, I suspected that might be the case! I think I'm suffering a mild case of GAS, is all....


----------



## Wuthoqquan

jhog said:


> Quick question - is there any point whatsoever in owning both the CV5 (which I currently have and love), and the RX IEM version, which I have an opportunity to pick up for a decent price? I do mainly listen with iems, and occasionally the hiss on the CV5 bothers me, but beyond that, I am super happy with it. is the RX simply redundant, or does it offer anything significantly different in terms of tonality, signature etc? Full disclosure, I do flippin' love portable amps!



The CV5 and RX are two completely different portable amps, the former being an hybrid unit using tubes in its signal preamp section, while the latter is a fully solid state one.
I own both and though I was initially of the idea that I could forego the RX while waiting for delivery of the CV5, I had to change my mind soon after a few listening sessions with the two amps.

The amazing news is that if you love the CV5, you will equally enjoy the RX - since the sound signature is the one ALO is well famous for.
But what is even more important is that the RX is in its own league when paired with iems. Although the CV5 comes with a flexible gain selector, in my opinion it's still an ideal amplifier for headphones or less sensible iems - otherwise even at the lower setting the hiss will be around the corner. On the other hand, the RX is a perfect match for highly sensible iems and it will deliver the same or very close pleasant experience that the CV5 can offer with less problematic/peaky headgear.

The bottom line is that I would never part with my beloved RX, which is still my portable amp of choice for particularly sensible iems.
I would easily recommend that you go on and also add the RX to your arsenal... it will surely come handy and pay you back with a great hiss free sound, whenever needed! You wouldn't regret it!

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## jhog

Wuthoqquan said:


> The CV5 and RX are two completely different portable amps, the former being an hybrid unit using tubes in its signal preamp section, while the latter is a fully solid state one.
> I own both and though I was initially of the idea that I could forego the RX while waiting for delivery of the CV5, I had to change my mind soon after a few listening sessions with the two amps.
> 
> The amazing news is that if you love the CV5, you will equally enjoy the RX - since the sound signature is the one ALO is well famous for.
> ...



Thanks Marco for your passionate argument for the RX! I would be very tempted based on this, but have just managed to source myself an amp I've been wanting to try for absolutely ages, the Vorzuge Vorzamp Duo...! Really looking forward to testing it against the CV5. My fear is that it will lead one way, and one way only... Vorzuge for portable, CDM for home. This hobby. Sigh.


----------



## gr8soundz

jhog said:


> Thanks Marco for your passionate argument for the RX! I would be very tempted based on this, but have just managed to source myself an amp I've been wanting to try for absolutely ages, the Vorzuge Vorzamp Duo...! Really looking forward to testing it against the CV5. My fear is that it will lead one way, and one way only... Vorzuge for portable, CDM for home. This hobby. Sigh.



Let us know how the Vorzamp Duo compares. I've been looking at the Vorzuge (with EQ) for while as a possible upgrade from the CV5.


----------



## jhog

gr8soundz said:


> Let us know how the Vorzamp Duo compares. I've been looking at the Vorzuge (with EQ) for while as a possible upgrade from the CV5.




Will do. Am equally intrigued, but least because of how hard it is to find Vorzuge amps second hand. Feels like folk never let them go...


----------



## jhog (Sep 11, 2019)

Have decided to let my Alo CV5 go, after getting the Vorzuge Duo. Open for trades or sale, if anyone is interested. It’s in the FS forum.  Will post more detailed comparisons between the two amps (both of which are fantastic), in a bit.


----------



## Martin J

Stacked it with AK sa700.a finally able to drive my aeon flows


----------



## meomap

Martin J said:


> Stacked it with AK sa700.a finally able to drive my aeon flows


What tube brand inside CV5?


----------



## Martin J

meomap said:


> What tube brand inside CV5?


Stock Philips tube...


anyone know what line in voltage works best? 2V? 1V?


----------



## meomap

Martin J said:


> Stock Philips tube...
> 
> 
> anyone know what line in voltage works best? 2V? 1V?


I believe it should be 2V as standard.


----------



## meomap

Martin J said:


> Stock Philips tube...
> 
> 
> anyone know what line in voltage works best? 2V? 1V?


I have CV5 and CDM as well.


----------



## Martin J

meomap said:


> I believe it should be 2V as standard.


 thanks! i am loving the synergy with the mid centric tone of the AK SA700 and the CV5.....now to find new tubes.


----------



## Martin J

meomap said:


> I have CV5 and CDM as well.


Wondering which one you preferred more?


----------



## paulgc

After having the CV5 for some time I braved changing the tube to one I purchased from @KB .

Some thoughts on the experience...

Only tool required is a 1.5mm Allen Key. Most difficult procedures in descending order:

1. By far was getting the amp out of the leather case. Was pretty stuck and took most of the time. 15 minutes
2. Getting original tube off double sided tape. 3-5 minutes
3. Getting everything aligned back in the case so it would close. Couple of tries. 3 minutes
4. Installing new tube. 10 seconds

A successful first attempt. Tube rolled to https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/cv5-6832/ 

Love the CV5. Just wish some of the other tubes were still available... https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/6bf7-green-tube-for-cv5/ https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/6bf7-gold-tube-for-cv5/ https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/syl6021-green-tube-for-cv5/ @KB , if you have any of these mounted on boards let me know!  I will take one of each. And a battery when available.

MojoPoly>CV5>Cascade/Atlas.


----------



## meomap

Martin J said:


> Wondering which one you preferred more?



To me, CV5 is for mostly portable usage; in my Jean pocket or short. Source is usually Ipod touch or 5.5 Gen. Can't do that with CDM.

CDM is a lot more open sounding vs CV5 more intimate and more holographic sounding. CDM feels more power and cleaner than CV5.

Just test out Note 9 + AQ Cobalt as DAC + CDM  vs. CV5, using Qobuz as streamer.
I like CDM more because it's just more air pushing through and bigger soundstage vs CV5.
Using 6832 tubes for both CDM and CV5 as well.
Will test out other brands of tubes bought from ALO long time ago.

Used DHC silver Complement 4 model and ALO Ref 8 Copper and SPC IC. OCC silver IC sounds much cleaner and has blacker background. 

Used Noble Audio Khan, Aeon Closed, and Utopia.
HD800S coming this week.


----------



## Silent Xaxal

Is this strong enough for a T50rp? Got a ZMF Blackwood coming in.


----------



## jonathane40

Hi, has anyone been able to find a way to shield Continental V5 in order to avoid RFI EMI interference when using it near a cellphone? It's gotten increasingly more annoying to deal with this as turning on airplane mode won't allow to stream from Apple Music. I also have been using a medium-long cable and still get interference! Has anyone tried ferrite ring core refi Emily noise suppressor cable clips? I know this tend to work with solid state dacs. I just don't know if this would work with dap's that have vacuum tubes!

cheers!
Jon


----------



## jerick70

jonathane40 said:


> Hi, has anyone been able to find a way to shield Continental V5 in order to avoid RFI EMI interference when using it near a cellphone? It's gotten increasingly more annoying to deal with this as turning on airplane mode won't allow to stream from Apple Music. I also have been using a medium-long cable and still get interference! Has anyone tried ferrite ring core refi Emily noise suppressor cable clips? I know this tend to work with solid state dacs. I just don't know if this would work with dap's that have vacuum tubes!
> 
> cheers!
> Jon


I've owned quite a few portable tube amps and interference has always been a problem for me.  The best tube amp for interference was the Fostex HP-V1.  IMO it was the best portable tube amp I've owned.  

I've never tried it but you could always build or buy a small Faraday cage and put your amp and source in it.  Or better yet buy a Faraday bag.... https://godarkbags.com/collections/faraday-bags


----------



## pete321

Can anyone estimate how much a like new continental v5 should sell for (just less than an hour of testing use and put in storage), they're like scrubbed from the internet, I don't know if that's a good or bad thing.


----------



## Mojo65

Hi Pete, it is probably a good thing... I would not part with mine at all so I guess those brave enough to buy at the time are doing the same.
It's a great piece of equipment, always up to the task, does not matter what you connect it to. 
It's even excellent driving the controversial Focal Elegia, better than my other desk amp, the remarkable Violectric V280.
I am not surprised nobody answered your question  give it a chance one more time...


----------



## ShaolinGrump

I’ve had mine for a few weeks. It’s amazing. I need more time with it.

Do I have Pete’s?  I was happy with the price and fantastic condition.


----------



## Mojo65

ShaolinGrump said:


> I’ve had mine for a few weeks. It’s amazing. I need more time with it.
> 
> Do I have Pete’s?  I was happy with the price and fantastic condition.


I am not surprised to hear that, enjoy it


----------



## pete321

Mojo65 said:


> Hi Pete, it is probably a good thing... I would not part with mine at all so I guess those brave enough to buy at the time are doing the same.
> It's a great piece of equipment, always up to the task, does not matter what you connect it to.
> It's even excellent driving the controversial Focal Elegia, better than my other desk amp, the remarkable Violectric V280.
> I am not surprised nobody answered your question  give it a chance one more time...


Yeah, when I was testing it when I was getting a bunch of gear to sell I kind of noticed it's quite nice, not sure if I will sell, I'm not as desperate for cash as I was recently.

Also, because of the scarcity and less than 2 hours or so usage, I know it it has value, its more sophisticated than my mojo, more stackable and no goofy lights, which I will probably sell even though I like it too, I just use a red and a cobalt dragonfly now, I'm too lazy to charge dacs ;/

 if I do sell the CV5 I'll post here before ebay, because otherwise it will just be somebody trying to lowball who doesn't understand audio, although I barely do 


ShaolinGrump said:


> I’ve had mine for a few weeks. It’s amazing. I need more time with it.
> 
> Do I have Pete’s?  I was happy with the price and fantastic condition.


Wasn't mine, happy you're enjoying it.


----------



## ShaolinGrump




----------



## sklonchpower

dear all. may I ask you one thing:
I have double triod that mounted in green base. it was previously used for CDM. Is it ok if I connect it to CV5? thank you.


----------



## meomap

sklonchpower said:


> dear all. may I ask you one thing:
> I have double triod that mounted in green base. it was previously used for CDM. Is it ok if I connect it to CV5? thank you.


I don't think so.


----------



## meomap

Took a picture inside of CV5.
I was looking for a battery replacement,  but this a 2 packs combine into one....


----------



## lafeuill

An excellent partner for the Cv5 : Hiby R3 Pro. Very competent DAC implementation, perfect size and coherent visual design between the two.

My favorite winter kit. Treat for the ears and warmth for the hands!


----------



## imackler

Hey all! I have a C5. Did every C5 ship with the Philips 6111 tube or did some ship with the 6832? Is there a way of knowing without opening up the case? 
Also does anyone know if 6111WA for the CDM will work in the C5? Or is 6832 clearly the replacement path... Thank you!


----------



## meomap

imackler said:


> Hey all! I have a C5. Did every C5 ship with the Philips 6111 tube or did some ship with the 6832? Is there a way of knowing without opening up the case?
> Also does anyone know if 6111WA for the CDM will work in the C5? Or is 6832 clearly the replacement path... Thank you!


All tubes for ALO with Black color board can be used with CDM or CV5.


----------

